# Was schaut ihr gerade?



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2012)

Hallo

Hier könnt ihr reinschreiben, was ihr gerade am Bildschirm schaut, sei es Fernsehen oder DVD/Blu ray. :thumbup:

Ich schaue: *Terra X - Planet der Menschen (3/3)*


----------



## steven91 (9 Sep. 2012)

crash canyon


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

Volker Pispers & Gäste - Live :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (10 Sep. 2012)

Criminal Minds S07E03


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2012)

Eureka


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2012)

Unsere gegen die Ösis, ist mal wieder nicht zum Anschauen, zumindest von uns. Naja der Löw weiss halt wen er aufstellt (Kros, Müller, Lahm, usw...)


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2012)

Das Spiel ist ein Krampf


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2012)

Gerade mal Bock auf

Al Bundy - S10E14+15 - Brüder, Väter und Mafiosi - Beste Folgen ever :thumbup:


----------



## Magni (12 Sep. 2012)

NCIS: LA -S01E13 - Missing (natürlich in Orginalton)


----------



## Sachse (12 Sep. 2012)

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2012)

Apple Keynote


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2012)

Suburgatory


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2012)

YT sei dank

*Eine schrecklich nette Familie* - S09E22 - Der Schalter

Noch so ne geile Folge


----------



## MetalFan (13 Sep. 2012)

Mike & Molly


----------



## Tight66955 (14 Sep. 2012)

*Glee* - Season 4, Episode 01 - The New Rachel


----------



## Tittelelli (14 Sep. 2012)

Bonanza


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2012)

The Big Bang Theory. Seit langem mal wieder


----------



## Sachse (14 Sep. 2012)

Go on - neue Sitcom mit Matthew Perry (bisher absoluter Schrott  )


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2012)

Die Simpsons. Die Episode, in der Homer kifft - episch! :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2012)

VFL Osnabrück - Preussen Münster

DAS Duell hier in der Region, bis jetzt noch keine Randale


----------



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2012)

Sportschau


----------



## Toolman (15 Sep. 2012)

Die letzten Sekunden Fürth - Schalke


----------



## Toolman (16 Sep. 2012)

Erstes NASCAR Chase Rennen auf dem Chicagoland Motorspeedway


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Sep. 2012)

FC - St. Pauli


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2012)

Switch reloaded happy010


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Sep. 2012)

Fernsehkritik.TV - Die 100te Folge :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (20 Sep. 2012)

Limassol - Gladbach & Stuttgart - Steaua


----------



## Death Row (21 Sep. 2012)

ZDF History - Top Secret: Die Welt der Geheimdienste


----------



## syd67 (22 Sep. 2012)

hab gerade NRL semi finals geschaut. melbourne STORM hat auch einen sturm gemacht und verdient die manly SEA EAGLES rausgeschmissen!
samstag abend spielt dann mein team die BULLDOGS:WOW:


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Castle - den Start von Season 5


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Game of Thrones Staffel 2


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

Fußball


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2012)

Sportschau - Zusammenfassung Bundesliga


----------



## blizzard87 (25 Sep. 2012)

Fussball BuLi


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

4. Staffel Sopranos im Marathon


----------



## Tr0num (26 Sep. 2012)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Tight66955 (26 Sep. 2012)

*Switched at Birth* - Season 1, Episode 26


----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2012)

Numb3rs S01E10 - Radioaktiv


----------



## Raz0r1205 (26 Sep. 2012)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## theon111 (26 Sep. 2012)

Galileo ^^


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

ZDF Mediathek


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Sep. 2012)

Walulis sieht fern


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Scrubs auf Pro 7


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Independence Day


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2012)

Die wilden Siebziger auf CC


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

bis gerade eben: misfits


----------



## Death Row (30 Sep. 2012)

Das Universum - Eine Reise durch Raum und Zeit
1. Der Urknall

auf zdfinfo HD


----------



## MetalFan (1 Okt. 2012)

Cybergeddon mit Missy!


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Iron Sky, in etwa einer Stunde.


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Jetzt sehe ich mir die Sendung Pfusch am Bau auf ATV an


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Habe gerade den 2. Teil von Herr der Ringe auf BluRay hinter mir und werde mir jetzt den letzten Teil zu Gemüte führen... auch wenn er fast 4 Stunden dauert.... einfach nur genial die Filme


----------



## 123X (2 Okt. 2012)

Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Okt. 2012)

Pastewka - Staffel 6 Teil 1&2

Einfach nur geil die Serie, immer wieder was zu lachen :thumbup:


----------



## AWF (3 Okt. 2012)

gleich kommt Indy! Pflichttermin


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

Serie: aktuell Dexter Staffel 3 ist echt klasse 
Film: Battleship gutes Popcorn Kino ohne sinn und verstand dafür ordentlich action.


----------



## Death Row (5 Okt. 2012)

Der letzte Sommer der DDR (2)
Schon krass, was da in den letzten Tagen abging


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Wieder mal alle THE WIRE Staffeln und die aktuell erscheinenden Family Guy/American Dad/Simpsons Folgen.


----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2012)

Den Victorious-Marathon auf NICK ^^


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2012)

Alba Berlin - Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Freak23 (6 Okt. 2012)

The Shield.


----------



## qwertzi (7 Okt. 2012)

live konzert von jessie j


----------



## nobody316 (7 Okt. 2012)

Seinfeld auf DVD


----------



## Sachse (7 Okt. 2012)

El Classico


----------



## Toolman (7 Okt. 2012)

NASCAR in Talladega


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> El Classico



:thumbup: dito


----------



## Death Row (11 Okt. 2012)

Rätsel der Geschichte - Der Tod Der Marilyn Monroe


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

Dark Shadows Blu-Ray


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

Oldboy ! momentan wird remake gedreht


----------



## Toolman (20 Okt. 2012)

Premier League *Tottenham - Chelsea*


----------



## Death Row (20 Okt. 2012)

*War made easy - Wenn Amerika's Präsidenten lügen* auf zdfinfo HD


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2012)

*Sharpay's fabelhafte Welt *
wg. Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Purple Feather (22 Okt. 2012)

Top Gear


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2012)

Switch Reloaded


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (23 Okt. 2012)

Eisbären in HD, kann ich nur empfehlen - der Hammer.

HD: Wild Polar Bears Playing Football! - Polar Bear: Spy On The Ice, Preview - BBC One - YouTube


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Okt. 2012)

Fluchhafen Berlin - ZDF

Meine Güte, nur Pfusch und politische Ränkespiele, was auch sonst :angry:

Mal schauen ob er in einem Jahr eröffnet wird


----------



## Cuthbert (23 Okt. 2012)

gucke gerade Fussball

Die Bayern sind auch gerade in Führung gegangen. Bin kein Bayernfan aber für den deutschen Fussball ist das immer gut


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

boardwalk empire die neue season.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2012)

Imusic1 - IM1 Rocks

Digital-Sender, auf dem wenigstens mal 1 Stunde am Tag Metal läuft, von 23.00-00.00 Uhr :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Okt. 2012)

*Doppelmord* in Sat1

Mein lieber Scholli, hatte fast vergessen, wie hübsch Ashley Judd ist/war. Werd mal dranbleiben, der Film ist auch net schlecht


----------



## beachkini (27 Okt. 2012)

Headhunter - Dänemark 2009 auf NDR (Extrem spannenderWirtschafts-Krimi - laut TV Movie)


----------



## flogee (27 Okt. 2012)

Rayo Vallecano - FC Barcelona


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

The Big Bang Theory So1Eo9


----------



## qwertzi (6 Nov. 2012)

Real Madrid - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2012)

Bis zum Spiel

Leben des Brian happy010


----------



## Tight66955 (9 Nov. 2012)

*Modern Family* - S04E07


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2012)

*Fernsehkritik.TV* - Folge 102


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2012)

NL-DE oder B-Team gegen B-Team


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2012)

*Seinfeld* Season 3


----------



## Death Row (17 Nov. 2012)

*Asterix erobert Rom*

endlich wieder ein Asterix-Film! :WOW:


----------



## Amos (17 Nov. 2012)

Idiocracy - herrlich


----------



## Tight66955 (30 Nov. 2012)

*Glee* - S04E08


----------



## toothsain (30 Nov. 2012)

No country for old men


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2012)

Knallerfrauen auf SAT1


----------



## Death Row (30 Nov. 2012)

Falling Skies


----------



## J_Deco (1 Dez. 2012)

Die neue Turtles-Serie von Nickelodeon 
Die bisher beste Inkarnation der Serie, wie ich finde. Auch ohne Nostalgie-Bonus tortenstark!


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2012)

Da hat mir YT ja was Schönes vorgeschlagen:

*Eine schrecklich nette Familie - S09E22 - Der Schalter*

Eine der geilsten Folgen


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2012)

Arte - Die geheime Welt der Termiten :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (24 Dez. 2012)

Gossip Girl retrospective Season 6


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2012)

Queen - Hungarian Rhapsody (3sat)


----------



## Tight66955 (9 Jan. 2013)

*Switched at Birth* - S02E01


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2013)

*Jay & Silent Bob schlagen zurück*


----------



## Barricade (11 Jan. 2013)

Independence Day


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2013)

Ich flitsch jetzt rum, Jay & Silent Bob waren mir zu doof -.-


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2013)

*New York Knicks vs. New Orleans Hornets*


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2013)

Bis grad eben noch Ghostwriter


----------



## pic (14 Jan. 2013)

Air Force One Kabel 1!


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2013)

Modern Family auf RTL Nitro


----------



## Toolman (18 Jan. 2013)

BluRay von *AC/DC - Live at River Plate 2009* :rock:


----------



## Moskito2508 (19 Jan. 2013)

Lovefilm: Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2013)

Wie jeden Montag: Modern Family


----------



## Sachse (21 Jan. 2013)

Africa Cup und das zweite lahme Spiel heute, macht jetzt schon gesamt 5 von 6


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2013)

Simpsons


----------



## Toolman (21 Jan. 2013)

Top Gear und danach Knicks - Nets


----------



## lmais (22 Jan. 2013)

Wiederholung von Polizeiruf 110. soll wohl richtig gut gewesen sein gestern.


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Jan. 2013)

:WOW: Yeah neue Folge Serdars Hatenight, ich finde den so hammergeil

Serdar


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> :WOW: Yeah neue Folge Serdars Hatenight, ich finde den so hammergeil
> 
> Serdar



Serdar find' ich klasse! :thumbup:

Das kannte ich gar nicht von ihm!


----------



## evildeath (25 Jan. 2013)

TV Total


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2013)

Jogis Jungs gegen die blauen Baguettefresser


----------



## paspartout (6 Feb. 2013)

Ab 13.Februar hoffentlich wieder *The Walking Dead*

TDog,wir vermissen dich !!!!!!!!!!!



​


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

gerade garnichts da im tv nichts läuft


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2013)

Family Guy


----------



## MetalFan (18 Feb. 2013)

Die Simpsons


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Feb. 2013)

St. Pauli -


----------



## Toolman (19 Feb. 2013)

Zusammenfassung NASCAR Qualifying Daytona 500


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

Fußball....


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2013)

NASCAR auf dem Martinsville Shorttrack


----------



## fighterblue (11 Apr. 2013)

...fußball...


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2013)

*Cheers* - auf RTL Nitro, jahrelang (oder jahrzehntelang?) nicht mehr gesehen. Eine der besten Sitcoms ever :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2013)

Die Pinguine aus Madagascar


----------



## KMB89 (2 Juni 2013)

American History X


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2013)

Yeah! :rock:

Full Metal Cruise 2013 - ZDFkultur - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

Snitch - ......


----------



## AnotherName (29 Juni 2013)

Jack the Giant Slayer ......


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2013)

Felix Sturm vs Predrag Radosevic - ran Boxen live - ran.de


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2013)

Formel 1 Countdown


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Formel 1 Countdown



Richtig:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2013)

Die Simpsons


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Juli 2013)

*Austin Powers 2* rofl3


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2013)

*Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked*

1stündiges Spezial zum Staffelende :WOW:


----------



## pofgo (20 Juli 2013)

dexter 3 Staffel


----------



## Death Row (28 Juli 2013)

"Terra X: Phantome der Tiefsee - Monsterhaie"


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2013)

Schimmen WM auf Eurosport


----------



## Toolman (28 Juli 2013)

NASCAR Indianapolis 400


----------



## Death Row (30 Juli 2013)

Eine Doku über das Leben und den Tod von Rasputin auf ZDFinfo

Edit: Jetzt doch nicht mehr. Hab die Doku schon gesehen

Ich denke ich gucke aus Spaß mal "3 Engel für Charlie" auf RTL Nitro


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2013)

IMusic 1 - IMusic 1 Rocks (Sender über Schüssel Digital  )

gerade läuft Hypocrisy :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Aug. 2013)

So mindestens 54 Mal hintereinander


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2013)

"Willkommen in Nordkorea" auf Phoenix


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2013)

Parker Lewis :WOW:

 hab ich doch direkt in der Pilotfolge die blutjunge Milla Jovovich erkannt. Großartig!


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Aug. 2013)

MTV World Stage: Kesha


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2013)

Stream Eintracht Trier - FC

Schön ist das (mal wieder) nicht, aber wenigstens siehts nach Sieg aus


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2013)

*Flodder - Eine Familie zum Knutschen*


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2013)

:thumbup: Death, Tele5 hatte wohl die besten Quoten seit Menschengedenken 

Abwasch ist lästig, aber wenn man ab und zu auf den Fernseher schaut, gehts:

*Ilse DeLange *- Live in Gelredome, Arnheim DVD


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2013)

*Amerika im Treibsand: Die Invasion* in der zdfmediathek, Doku über den Irak-Krieg


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2013)

*Putsch im Iran: Die Geheimoperation der CIA* auf zdfinfo


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Aug. 2013)

Fernsehkritik.tv - Folge 119 :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2013)

Heute wieder NASCAR, diesmal in Watkins Glen. GO MONTOYA!!!! :WOW:


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

jennifer love & craig ferguson 2012


----------



## fighterblue (15 Aug. 2013)

nebenbei tv


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Aug. 2013)

Zum Abschluss der Woche

Jeff Dunham auf CC. Einfach nur geil


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Jeff Dunham auf CC. Einfach nur geil



Ein wahrhaft großer Könner! :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2013)

Wieder einmal einen Schatz bei Youtube gefunden! 

DevilDriver - "You May Know Us From The Stage" :rock:


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2013)

Dortmund vs. Bremen


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2013)

gamescom TV mit Annica! :drip:


----------



## rovogoth (26 Aug. 2013)

Das Mittagsmagazin


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2013)

Bis zum großen Ringelpietz mit Anfassen auf allen Sendern noch mal etwas Ablenkung:

*Ilse DeLange* - Live in Ahoy DVD :thumbup:


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Mal wieder Charmed alle Staffeln


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2013)

3Sat - Die geheime Welt der Termiten


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Sep. 2013)

Wolfsrudel 2


----------



## celban (8 Sep. 2013)

The Shield - alle Staffeln


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2013)

Metallica - Hit the Lights: The Making of Through the Never (episodes 1 & 2) :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2013)

*Kreator* - Dying Alive Blu-ray


----------



## Hehnii (15 Sep. 2013)

Auf meinen Computerbildschirm.


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Okt. 2013)

Helene Fischer - Mut zum Gefühl Live


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Auf meinen Computerbildschirm.




Natürlich, was sonst!!


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2013)

NASCAR 4. Chase Rennen in Kansas


----------



## MetalFan (19 Okt. 2013)

Noch schnell Missy in Rookie Blue  bevor die Folgen nachher aus der Mediathek verschwunden sind.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2013)

Frankfurt-Tel Aviv


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2013)

GT Academy mit *Sila Sahin*


----------



## Death Row (28 Okt. 2013)

BR "Blickpunkt Sport" mit *Miriam Gössner* :drip:


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2013)

*Die Nordsee (2/2)
Von Schottland zu den Halligen* auf Phoenix


----------



## Toolman (3 Nov. 2013)

NBA, Dallas vs. Memphis


----------



## General (3 Nov. 2013)

Die Startseite von CB


----------



## Hehnii (3 Nov. 2013)

Fernsehen! Schalte von einem Kanal mit Werbung zum nächsten Kanal mit Werbung. 
Ich hasse es! :angry:


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2013)

Auf schlimmer und ewig - bei Youtube

Mr Floppy ist einfach hammer happy09


----------



## Hehnii (4 Nov. 2013)

Fußball.......1.FC Köln gegen Union Berlin.
Köln führt 4:0 und ich weiß wer sich darüber besonders freuen wird.


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (9 Nov. 2013)

Breaking Bad die letzte Staffel


----------



## Death Row (11 Nov. 2013)

*Fargo *
Mal schauen wie der so ist


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Werbung -.-


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2013)

Arnie in Action! :thumbup:​


----------



## Death Row (22 Nov. 2013)

*Mao - Der Lange Marsch Zur Macht* auf ZDFinfo HD


----------



## MetalFan (25 Nov. 2013)




----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Neben CB gerade "Yourope" auf ARTE


----------



## MetalFan (16 Dez. 2013)

Zweistündiger Talk mit Harald Schmidt:

Harald Schmidt zu Gast im WDR*2 MonTalk - WDR 2


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

house of cards mit kevin spacey... super serie!


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2013)

Mission Impossible 4: Phantom Protokoll


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2013)

Draußen ist zu warm für Weihnachtsstimmung, dann halt so:

*Ilse DeLange *- Live in Effenaar, Eindhoven


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2013)

NBA

*Chicago Bulls* vs. *Brooklyn Nets*


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2013)

und weiter gehts mit

*L.A. Lakers* vs. *Miami Heat*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

"Michel muss mehr Männchen machen" im ZDF


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2013)

*Nightwish* - Showtime, Storytime DVD

Review kommt die Tage...


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2013)

*Korea - Der Vergessene Krieg* auf ZDFinfo


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2013)

Zur Einstimmung auf den letzten Tag des Jahres quasi Pflichtprogramm

*Ein Herz und eine Seele* - Silvesterpunsch


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2014)

*Star Wars Episode 1: Die Dunkle Bedrohung* auf Pro7

Naja, ist keine andere Alternative da


----------



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2014)

*Constantine *auf Pro7


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2014)

*Delta Goodrem* - Innocent Eyes Acoustic DVD


----------



## Sachse (6 Jan. 2014)

La Liga: Real Madrid - Celta de Vigo


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Jan. 2014)

*Mob City ( Serie)
*


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

The Walking Dead .... Staffel 4


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2014)

*SHARKNADO* auf Tele5 happy09


----------



## MetalFan (16 Jan. 2014)

Bin bei "Hot Shots" hängen geblieben , danach werde ich mir vermutlich auch noch "Hot Shots 2" geben.

Habe die so lange nicht mehr gesehen, wusste gar nicht das "Fischauge" von Jon Cryer aka Alan Harper gespielt wird!


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Bin bei "Hot Shots" hängen geblieben , danach werde ich mir vermutlich auch noch "Hot Shots 2" geben.
> 
> Habe die so lange nicht mehr gesehen, wusste gar nicht das "Fischauge" von Jon Cryer aka Alan Harper gespielt wird!



Und der Co-Pilot von Toppers Vater in der Rückblende (Mailman) ist Ryan Stiles - also Herb aus Taahm


----------



## MetalFan (20 Jan. 2014)

Hoffentlich gleich: Australien Open - Federer vs. Tsonga


----------



## MetalFan (20 Jan. 2014)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber noch nicht gesehen.​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2014)

Auf Disney Channel: *Alle lieben Raymond* 

Ewig nicht mehr gesehen, löst dann jetzt mal KoQ zur gleichen Zeit ab :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Jan. 2014)

*The Firm S01E3&4*
The Firm | Krimiserie bei Serienjunkies.de


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Jan. 2014)

Ich schau grade im Forum was Gollum schaut


----------



## Toolman (26 Jan. 2014)

*Knight Rider* S04E13 - _Killer K.I.T.T._


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Na, was gucke ich heute wohl? Natürlich *Episode VI*


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Na, was gucke ich heute wohl? Natürlich *Episode VI*



Dito

Möge die Macht mit dir sein Death Row


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Möge die Macht mit dir sein Death Row



Und direkt im Anschluss will ich *Episode VII* sehen!


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Und direkt im Anschluss will ich *Episode VII* sehen!



Ich auch. Aber dann nicht so:


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Ach Selena darf gerne dabei sein 
Wenn auch nicht als Lea bitte


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2014)

*Putsch im Iran - Die Geheimoperation der CIA* auf ZDFinfokanal HD


----------



## Flaming Sword (2 Feb. 2014)

*Riesenslalom der Herren* - _verschoben auf 14.00 Uhr_


----------



## MetalFan (4 Feb. 2014)

Schulz in the Box (S01E02)


----------



## Death Row (5 Feb. 2014)

*Himmler privat - Liebesgrüße und Rassenwahn*

Eine Doku über die erst kürzlich gefundenen Briefe zwischen Heinrich Himmler und seiner Frau


----------



## MetalFan (5 Feb. 2014)

Cleaners (S01E01) mit "Em & Em"


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Feb. 2014)

*Serienstart zu Sleepy Hollow 
Sleepy Hollow | Serie bei Serienjunkies.de
im Anschluss
Serienstart zu Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. | Serie bei Serienjunkies.de


*


----------



## Death Row (7 Feb. 2014)

Die Eröffnungsfeier der Winterspiele


----------



## MetalFan (7 Feb. 2014)




----------



## Sachse (8 Feb. 2014)

auf fernseher: Olympia
PC: Arsenal vs. Liverpool


----------



## Death Row (8 Feb. 2014)

*Bernhard und Bianca - Die Mäusepolizei* auf Disney Channel


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Feb. 2014)

*Die Muppet-Show* auf Disney Channel :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Feb. 2014)

schau ich auch


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Feb. 2014)

Dito 

Einfach geil


----------



## Toolman (9 Feb. 2014)

Thunder vs. Knicks


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2014)

*Missing in Action - Die Geiseln des Kalten Krieges* auf ZDF info


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2014)

*Jean Seberg forever* - Doku über die Schauspielerin, lief die Tage auf Arte. Tolle Frau, finde ich


----------



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2014)

*Biathlon Verfolgung der Herren*


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Biathlon Verfolgung der Herren*



Auch so


----------



## Toolman (10 Feb. 2014)

*Tool Time*

und danach...

*Alle unter einem Dach* - Steve Urkel is back, wusste garnicht, dass das wieder läuft :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Tool Time*
> 
> und danach...
> 
> *Alle unter einem Dach* - Steve Urkel is back, wusste garnicht, dass das wieder läuft :WOW:



Und wieder Dito


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Feb. 2014)

*The First Time – Dein erstes Mal vergisst du nie!*

Cooler Film und Vic sieht umwerfend aus :drip:

Und Britt ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MetalFan (10 Feb. 2014)

Schulz in the Box (S01E03)


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2014)

*The Americans (Serie) The Americans | US-Serie bei Serienjunkies.de
*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

Ich schau doch tatsächlich Frauen-Skispringen auf ARD. :crazy:
Vielleicht holen wir ja eine olympische Medaille und vielleicht sogar Gold.


----------



## Death Row (11 Feb. 2014)

*Von Feinden umzingelt - Wer tötete Stalin?* auf ZDF info


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2014)

*Sleepy Hollow (Serie)*


----------



## Death Row (14 Feb. 2014)

*Ducktales *auf Disney Channel


----------



## Death Row (14 Feb. 2014)

*Aladdin *auf Disney Channel :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Feb. 2014)

The Blind side

Grandioser Film


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Feb. 2014)

*Fernsehkritik.tv* - Folge 130


----------



## Death Row (17 Feb. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> *Fernsehkritik.tv* - Folge 130



"Authentisch dokumentiert" :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (17 Feb. 2014)

Schulz in the Box (S01E04)


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Feb. 2014)

Die Super-Checker 

Großes Kino


----------



## Toolman (17 Feb. 2014)

*Megalodon, der Urzeit-Hai* auf Discovery


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Feb. 2014)

*Salamander* - vor einiger Zeit schon aufgenommen


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Olympiade auf ZDF


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2014)

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toolman (20 Feb. 2014)

UEFA Euro League Sechzehntelfinale


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> UEFA Euro League Sechzehntelfinale



Ebenfalls, du bestimmt bei Sky, ich bei Kabel1 Porto-Frankfurt


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

Olympiade hockey


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Feb. 2014)

*Olympia* - _Slalom der Damen_


----------



## Death Row (22 Feb. 2014)

*Meine Schwester Charlie* auf Disney Channel

Ist wohl ne typische Kitsch-Kinderserie-Sitcom-.....Gedöns aber beim Zappen ist mir Bridgit Mendler aufgefallen und ja jetzt sitze ich hier und gucke das


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ist wohl ne typische Kitsch-Kinderserie-Sitcom-.....Gedöns aber beim Zappen ist mir Bridgit Mendler aufgefallen...



So gings mir demletzt auch 

BTT: Linkin Park - Live auf ZDF Kultur :thumbup: Voll fett


----------



## SONNYBLACK (25 Feb. 2014)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2014)

*Ukraine - Gespaltenes Land?* auf Phoenix HD


----------



## lofas (25 Feb. 2014)

Ins Ofenrohr


----------



## Death Row (26 Feb. 2014)

*Meine Schwester Charlie* wieder


----------



## Sachse (26 Feb. 2014)

pretty little liars S04E18

Ashley


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Meine Schwester Charlie* wieder



Dito 

Bridgit ist auch ne süße


----------



## Death Row (26 Feb. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Bridgit ist auch ne süße



Und am WE läuft die letzte Folge


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Feb. 2014)

Am Freitag kommt doch irgendein Special hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Feb. 2014)

Das "Schalker Elend"


----------



## Death Row (26 Feb. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Am Freitag kommt doch irgendein Special hab ich gelesen.



Ja und ich denke da ist auch die letzte Folge mit bei, oder?


----------



## Death Row (27 Feb. 2014)

*Die Virgin-Story*, eine Doku über den Unternehmer Richard Branson. Schon krass, wie er sich mithilfe seiner Selbstdarstellung über Wasser halten kann. Es gibt ja Gerüchte er sei längst pleite und überspiele das weiterhin.


----------



## Toolman (27 Feb. 2014)

Stacked S01E03

Was ein Käse, aber geile Gaststars dabei


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Feb. 2014)

Gossip Girl S02E05

Blake :crazy:


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2014)

*Pulverfass Ukraine* auf Phoenix
mit der Pressekonferenz mit Janukowitsch


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2014)

Swamp Loggers S03E02


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2014)

*Terra X Phantome der Tiefsee - Monsterhaie* auf ZDF neo

Maaaan da kriegt man ja Muffensausen


----------



## Toolman (1 März 2014)

Das Schlachtfest in Fröttmaning


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2014)

Indyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Death Row (2 März 2014)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (2 März 2014)

Meine Schwester Charlie

Coole Folge mit den Muppets 

Und Bridgit


----------



## Toolman (2 März 2014)

NASCAR auf dem Phoenix Raceway


----------



## Harry1982 (2 März 2014)

Band of Brothers :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (3 März 2014)

*ZDF-History - Die heißesten Momente des Kalten Krieges* auf ZDF info


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2014)

*ZDF-History | 1983 - Welt am Abgrund* auf ZDF info


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2014)

Ich bin so froh, dass ich das nicht spielen muss. Aber es ist so witzig, wie er jedesmal failt ^^


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2014)

*Ducktales* :WOW:


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

sportschau


----------



## Death Row (7 März 2014)

*Kosmische Reisen - Detektive im All* auf ZDF info


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 März 2014)

*Riesenslalom der Damen von Aare* - _2. Durchgang_ ( Countdown )


----------



## dianelized20 (7 März 2014)

Erstes Mal diese Woche:


----------



## lofas (7 März 2014)

In meinen Leeren Geldbeutel:angry:


----------



## Death Row (7 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (8 März 2014)

*Riesenslalom der Herren: Kranjska Gora* - _2. Durchgang_ ( Countdown )


----------



## Death Row (8 März 2014)




----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Auf ZDF kultur Disco


----------



## Toolman (10 März 2014)

:drip:​


----------



## Harry1982 (10 März 2014)

Top Gun :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (10 März 2014)




----------



## Death Row (12 März 2014)

*Ducktales *auf Disney Channel


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 März 2014)

*Super G der Damen Lenzerheide* - _Countdown_


----------



## Harry1982 (13 März 2014)

Meine Schwester Charlie

Bridgit traumhaft im Kleidchen


----------



## MetalFan (13 März 2014)

Gleich die finale Folge der Harald Schmidt Show.


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 März 2014)

*Team Event Lenzerheide*


----------



## Death Row (15 März 2014)




----------



## bob157 (15 März 2014)

das A-Team - der Film


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 März 2014)

Bayern - Leverkusen


----------



## bob157 (15 März 2014)

oh, danke für die erinnerung


----------



## Death Row (15 März 2014)

RTL Aktuell, weil Annett ihre Fans so lieb dazu aufgefordert hat


----------



## Sachse (15 März 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Bayern - Leverkusen



ebenso

bla bla, Text zu kurz


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 März 2014)

Und jetzt schnell zum:

*Slalom der Herren - Lenzerheide - 2. Durchgang*


----------



## MetalFan (16 März 2014)

Homeland S03E01


----------



## Death Row (16 März 2014)

*Ducktales *auf Disney Channel


----------



## Harry1982 (16 März 2014)

National Security


----------



## Toolman (17 März 2014)

AC/DC - Live @ River Plate *[BluRay]* :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (18 März 2014)

rofl3


----------



## MetalFan (18 März 2014)

@d14
Oh ja... rofl3


----------



## Harry1982 (18 März 2014)

Meine Schwester Charlie

Bridgits Beine :drip:


----------



## Death Row (19 März 2014)

*Pulverfass Ukraine* auf Phoenix


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

ich schau mal wieder bei southpark rein


----------



## entegut (20 März 2014)

Californication, lang lebe Hank ;D


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 März 2014)

*Bad Country (2014) *


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 März 2014)

...wie vor meinem Fenster der Wind die Bäume biegt...


----------



## MetalFan (22 März 2014)

Homeland S03E02


----------



## Sachse (22 März 2014)

Chelsea vs. Arsenal


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2014)

FC - Aalen 

:angry: kann nur besser werden in der 2ten Hälfte


----------



## Harry1982 (22 März 2014)

Bau des Burj Khalifa


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2014)

*Wunder des Lebens - Evolution der Sinne*


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 März 2014)

...vor dem Fenster...unglaublich...gestern der mächtige Wind ... heute...Schnnefall ohne Ende...


----------



## Death Row (23 März 2014)

*Swindle *mit _Ariana Grande_ und _Jennette McCurdy_ :drip:

Wird ein harter Tobak, weil das ein übelster Kinderfilm ist 

Edit: ne sorry, aber das ist totaler Käse. Da google ich lieber entsprechendes Material


----------



## Death Row (23 März 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2014)

El Classico


----------



## Harry1982 (23 März 2014)

System of a down - Live at Rock´n´Heim


----------



## Death Row (24 März 2014)

Ich schaue gleich *Punk 12*, weil _Sila Sahin_ dort Backstage-Reporterin sein wird.


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 März 2014)

*Thor - The Dark Kingdom '3D Blu-Ray'*


----------



## Harry1982 (24 März 2014)

Sag mal arbeitet ihr alle nix? Mittags Fernsehen und Filme. Geht ja nicht 

*One Piece*


----------



## Death Row (24 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Sag mal arbeitet ihr alle nix?



Ich nicht, nein.


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 März 2014)

> Sag mal arbeitet ihr alle nix?


5 Stunden Schicht , 5 Tage Woche


----------



## MetalFan (26 März 2014)

Nach HIMYM und New Girl läuft jetzt auslandsjournal. Danach ZDFzoom


----------



## Death Row (28 März 2014)

*Schnell wie das Licht - Dimension Geschwindigkeit*


----------



## vanyny (29 März 2014)

alles super und gut


----------



## Death Row (29 März 2014)




----------



## Flaming Sword (29 März 2014)

...und jetzt werde ich eine Runde mit dem Raumschiff fliegen...

*Star Trek: Enterprise*


----------



## MetalFan (30 März 2014)

Homeland S03E03


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 März 2014)

*Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2014)

*Fernsehkritik.tv* - Folge 133


----------



## Death Row (30 März 2014)

*Terra X - Kielings Wilde Welt (1/3)*


----------



## Harry1982 (30 März 2014)

Kids Choice Awards 2014


----------



## Death Row (30 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Kids Choice Awards 2014



Ach menno. Hätte ich das mal gewusst


----------



## Harry1982 (30 März 2014)

Morgen kommt die Wiederholung.

Nickelodeon 15:30 Uhr

Verwirrendes Profilbild Death


----------



## Death Row (30 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt die Wiederholung.
> 
> Nickelodeon 15:30 Uhr
> 
> Verwirrendes Profilbild Death



Ah gut. Auf ZDF sind gerade süße Robbenbabys <3

Und ja, Profilbild hm hm


----------



## Harry1982 (30 März 2014)

Bei mir sinds nur Pinguine 

ZDF - Terra X


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ah gut. Auf ZDF sind gerade süße Robbenbabys <3



schau ich auch gerade die Sendung:thumbup: ...gleich wohl Tatort


----------



## Death Row (31 März 2014)

*Ducktales - Geschichten aus Entenhausen*


----------



## Flaming Sword (1 Apr. 2014)

*Ray Donovan*


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2014)

*ZDF-History - Der erste Weltkrieg in Farbe*


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2014)

*Die Brücke II - Transit in den Tod* S02E03


----------



## Hehnii (1 Apr. 2014)

Manchester United vs Bayern München
The UEFA Champions League

:WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (2 Apr. 2014)

ZDF zoom
Das Fussball-Imperium - Die Geschäfte der FIFA


----------



## MetalFan (2 Apr. 2014)

Schweizer schrieb:


> ZDF zoom
> Das Fussball-Imperium - Die Geschäfte der FIFA



Hab' ich auch gesehen.


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Apr. 2014)

Too Young To Die - Doku über Sharon Tate

Sch*** Charlie Manson, Sharon war ein echter Feger :angry:


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Apr. 2014)

Men in Black

Immer wieder gut


----------



## Toolman (5 Apr. 2014)

Manchester City - FC Southampton


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Apr. 2014)

*Da Vinci's Demons*


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

Muppet show


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Apr. 2014)

Davis Cup Viertefinale - Frankreich v. Deutschland auf SAT.1 Gold


----------



## Death Row (6 Apr. 2014)

*Katastrophen, die Geschichte machten - 2. Die Varusschlacht*


----------



## Pomm (6 Apr. 2014)

Formel 1: Großer Preis von Bahrain


----------



## Flaming Sword (6 Apr. 2014)

ab zu *The Walking Dead*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2014)

Hab gerade nochmal Pacific Rim und die Tribute von Panem Catching Fire gesehen, beides sehr gute Filme


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal Pacific Rim und die Tribute von Panem Catching Fire gesehen, beides sehr gute Filme



Pacific Rim ein guter Film??? Das glaub ich nicht Funky


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2014)

Geschmacksache ich finds übelst geil, habe früher schon Power Rangers immer voll gern geschaut. Hast du den Film denn gesehen?


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

Ja hab ihn sogar gekauft 

Ist sein Geld nicht wert. Als Transformers und Battleship Fan dachte ich, muss ja gut sein. Aber leider geirrt


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2014)

Ich fand ihn besser als Transformers


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2014)

WAS? Kann ja nicht sein. Geht doch nix über Bumblebee und Mikaela


----------



## Death Row (7 Apr. 2014)

*Geheimnisse der Tiefe - Das Unglück der Queen Mary*


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Apr. 2014)

*Lost Girl*...immer wieder amüsant


----------



## Death Row (8 Apr. 2014)

*Prähistorische Raubtiere - Das Killer-Schwein* 

Ja, so heißt das Ding.....


----------



## Flaming Sword (9 Apr. 2014)

*KREUZ UND QUER* ( Generation Grundeinkommen )


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2014)

*Die Pinguine aus Madagascar*


----------



## RoadDog (11 Apr. 2014)

The ACM Awards 2014


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Apr. 2014)

Schneechen :WOW:


----------



## Flaming Sword (14 Apr. 2014)

*Muppet Show*


----------



## MetalFan (15 Apr. 2014)

MTV MADE "Metal Screamer - Julia" with Alissa White-Gluz.


----------



## Toolman (15 Apr. 2014)

*Knight Rider (2008)* _S01E12 - Exit Light, Enter Knight_


----------



## Flaming Sword (16 Apr. 2014)

und bald...*Utopia*


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2014)

The Common Linnets – Calm Before the Storm: Documentaire

Dokumentation über Waylon und Ilse DeLange auf dem Weg zum ESC nach Kopenhagen, natürlich alles nur in Niederländisch (zum Glück mit UT)


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2014)

Die Simpsons


----------



## Flaming Sword (18 Apr. 2014)

Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen...*Arrow*


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2014)

Auf Kriegsfuß mit Major Payne


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2014)

*Police Academy 1* (der einzig vernünftige Teil der Reihe)


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Police Academy 1* (der einzig vernünftige Teil der Reihe)



Dito 

Sau geil


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Apr. 2014)

...*Lost Girl*...


----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Apr. 2014)

*Sons of Anarchy - Staffel 4 -* *Episoden 1-3*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2014)

Dietmar Wischmeyer - Deutsche Helden auf Tele5 :thumbup:


----------



## thomashm (20 Apr. 2014)

Snooker WM


----------



## Death Row (20 Apr. 2014)

*Auf der Suche nach dem Goldenen Kind*


----------



## Flaming Sword (20 Apr. 2014)

*Da Vinci's Demons*


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2014)

Loveline Live w/ Taylor Momsen (04/21/2014), Open Forum: Is sex better in a relationship or when you're single? LovelineLive on USTREAM. Call-in


----------



## Flaming Sword (22 Apr. 2014)

Schnell noch die alte Folge anschauen, bevor die Neue kommt:

*Blacklist*


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2014)

*Abenteuer Erde: Im Dschungel der Waldelefanten*


----------



## Death Row (23 Apr. 2014)

*Planet Wissen*


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Apr. 2014)

Haha, zu geil


----------



## Death Row (24 Apr. 2014)

Hach..... <3


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Haha, zu geil



Geilster Film ever 

Aber die Bikini Mädels sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Toolman (24 Apr. 2014)

Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## MetalFan (24 Apr. 2014)

Das schaue und höre ich gerade! :rock:

​


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Apr. 2014)

_Fußball_

*Benfica Lissabon* - *Juventus Turin*


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2014)

*Grenzgebiet Sperrzone! - Unbekanntes aus Mitteldeutschland*


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Apr. 2014)

*Die Chroniken von Narnia*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2014)

*Werner* - Eiskalt


----------



## Robe22 (26 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2014)

New Kidz Turbo


----------



## Toolman (27 Apr. 2014)

aktuell noch die letzten 6 Minuten Spurs - Mavs

danach NASCAR in Richmond


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

*Der König der Löwen 3 - Hakuna Matata*


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2014)

Fernsehkritik.tv - Folge 135 :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Fernsehkritik.tv - Folge 135 :thumbup:



Also bei mir bricht immer der Flashplayer zusammen wenn ich die Seite öffne. Ich glaube ich habe jetzt schon die letzten 6-7 Folgen nicht geschaut deswegen


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Also bei mir bricht immer der Flashplayer zusammen wenn ich die Seite öffne. Ich glaube ich habe jetzt schon die letzten 6-7 Folgen nicht geschaut deswegen



 bei mir läufts normal, mal anderen Browser probiert?


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> bei mir läufts normal, mal anderen Browser probiert?



Anderen.....Browser? 
Also meinste es läge an FF? Ich sehe nicht ein, wegen einer Seite nen anderen Browser zu nehmen


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2014)

Mmmmhh, gerade mal getestet, im FF läufts bei mir auch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Apr. 2014)

Liegt nicht am FF bei mir läuft es ohne probs vllt mal adobe flash player aktualisieren


----------



## Robe22 (27 Apr. 2014)

Tatort im Ersten


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Apr. 2014)

R.E.D.

Sau geil


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Apr. 2014)

*DaVinci's Demons*


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Apr. 2014)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> *DaVinci's Demons*



Dito:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

Lejana Interview HD - YouTube

Linda <3


----------



## RoadDog (28 Apr. 2014)

Covert Affairs Season 3


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Apr. 2014)

*Ray Donovan*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2014)

Nach Homeland S03E07 jetzt Circus HalliGalli


----------



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2014)




----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2014)

Snooker WM 2014 - Shaun Murphy vs. Ronnie O'Sullivan


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Das Minderheitenprogramm 
Bayern - Real im ZDF


----------



## RoadDog (29 Apr. 2014)

Nashville s02e01+02


----------



## Robe22 (29 Apr. 2014)

Bin auf Eurosport gewechselt.

Snooker: Hawkins - Dale


----------



## minor11 (30 Apr. 2014)

Game of Thrones s04e04 zum Frühstück.


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2014)

*Phoenix vor Ort* auf Phoenix


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2014)

Paige vs. Brie Bella


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2014)

Chelsea - Athletico

Stream von SkySports UK, deutschen habe ich aus Protest nicht an, den Reif kann mann keine 5 Minuten ertragen


----------



## MetalFan (1 Mai 2014)

Snooker WM 2014 - Halbfinale - Barry Hawkins vs. Ronnie O'Sullivan


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2014)

Ich liebe Pandorya's Stimme. Und ihr Aussehen. Und ihre Let's Plays natürlich


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

"Luther" im ZDF


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Mai 2014)

Blade 2

"Meine Gang und ich haben uns gefragt, kannst du rot werden?"


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2014)

*Sam & Cat*

Das erste Mal, dass ich das schaue, obwohl ich Jen und Ari sehr lieb habe


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2014)

Nach gefühlten Ewigkeiten mal wieder die *Sportschau*


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Mai 2014)

*Orphan Black* *Orphan Black: Deutschlandpremiere bei ZDFneo | Serienjunkies.de*


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2014)

Und wieder umgeschaltet auf *Menschen - Das Magazin*, danach *Simpsons*


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Mai 2014)

Während die 720p noch vor sich her lädt, schon mal bei YT anschauen


----------



## Death Row (4 Mai 2014)

*Auschwitz vor Gericht* auf Phoenix


----------



## MetalFan (5 Mai 2014)

Habe den Sonntag, nach vielen Stunden Snooker, mit Homeland ausklingen lassen und schaue jetzt was so im Traumland läuft...


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2014)

*Mythos Kamikaze - Japan's Geheimwaffe* auf ZDFinfo


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Wer wird Millionär


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2014)

*Team Walraff*.....


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Team Walraff*.....



Ebenso.......


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Mai 2014)

auf *KINO*WELT.TV HD ein Klassiker , Die Klapperschlange Die Klapperschlange im TV Programm: 23:15 - 05.05. - Kinowelt TV


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2014)

Spongebob Schwammkopf, danach Simpsons


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Mai 2014)

*24 Live another Day *


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2014)

*Der Weiße Hai* auf RTL Nitro


----------



## RoadDog (6 Mai 2014)

24 Season 9


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Der Weiße Hai* auf RTL Nitro



Schwupps da war das Bein ab


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2014)

*Pretty Little Liars* auf Super RTL

Vielleicht wird es wieder dutzende Werbeunterbrechungen geben und ich werde entnervt wegschalten.


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Mai 2014)

*Death Race auf TNT Film HD*


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Mai 2014)

*... und Scarface auf TNT Film HD hinterher 
*


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2014)

*Nordkorea - Zwischen Führerkult und Autoscooter* auf ZDFinfo


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2014)

Ilse zuliebe: *ESC 2014*, da sieht man mal was ich mir alles antue für die Frau


----------



## Toolman (10 Mai 2014)

IndyCar Rennen in Indianapolis


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Ilse zuliebe: *ESC 2014*, da sieht man mal was ich mir alles antue für die Frau



Und jeder, der nicht laut genug jubelt, krieg eins mit dem Stuhl übergezogen


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2014)

*Korea - Der vergessene Krieg: Im Feld* auf ZDFinfo


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Mai 2014)

Fernsehkritik.tv Folge 136


----------



## Robe22 (12 Mai 2014)

"Wer wird Millionär" auf RTL


----------



## beachkini (13 Mai 2014)

Deutschland - Polen


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Ich schau mir gerade "under the dome" an und kann es gar nicht erwarten, bis es die nächste staffel auf deutsch gibt


----------



## MetalFan (16 Mai 2014)

DFB-Pokal-Finale-PK, N24.de


----------



## MetalFan (18 Mai 2014)

Homeland S03E09


----------



## Death Row (18 Mai 2014)

Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog - Summerslam 1992


----------



## MetalFan (20 Mai 2014)

Homeland S03E10


----------



## RoadDog (20 Mai 2014)

mal wieder Stargate Atlantis auf Syfy


----------



## RoadDog (21 Mai 2014)

Hart of Dixie


----------



## Sachse (21 Mai 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Hart of Dixie



mein Beileid 

*Suits * Season 2


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2014)

Mit hot Alissa! 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Mai 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Hart of Dixie





Sachse schrieb:


> mein Beileid



Meins auch, obwohl mit Claudia lässt es sich so gerade noch ertragen happy09


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2014)

*Police Academy*

Immer wieder genial


----------



## RoadDog (22 Mai 2014)

endlich mal anschauen das liegt hier schon ne weile rum

CMT Crossroads - One Republic and Dierks Bentley


----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2014)

UEFA Champions League Finale Real Madrid vs. Atletico Madrid


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Champions League


----------



## RoadDog (24 Mai 2014)

ACM Presents An All-Star Tribute To The Troops 2014


----------



## Goldbaer (24 Mai 2014)

Champions League


----------



## Sachse (31 Mai 2014)

BBL Basketball Halbfinale

Bayern vs. Oldenburg


----------



## zool (31 Mai 2014)

Person of Interest Season 3


----------



## Toolman (31 Mai 2014)

Seit ewigen Zeiten mal wieder...

*WWE Smackdown!*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

Natürlich die *Muppet Show*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Natürlich die *Muppet Show*



Endlich laufen die Folgen der 4ten Staffel, die mir noch fehlen :thumbup:

Sylvia zu Ehren: Die nächsten Folgen 'Overspel'


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

*Transformers*

Zum geschätzten 257. Mal 

Ich liebe den Film


----------



## Assaine (1 Juni 2014)

Deutschland gegen Kamerun ...


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

*Transformers - Die Rache*

Erst zum 256. Mal


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2014)

*Demolition Man*

Für was sind die verdammten Muscheln???


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2014)

WWE Payback 2014


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juni 2014)

*Dexter s08e01*
danach
*Nashville s02*


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2014)

*Die Apokalyptischen Reiter* - Livestream vom Rockhard-Festival :rock:


----------



## Toolman (6 Juni 2014)

F1 GP von Kanada FP2


----------



## MetalFan (7 Juni 2014)

Die "Stones des Heavy Metal"! :rock:

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Juni 2014)

*Game of Thrones Season 4 Episode 1.u.2.*


----------



## mikko44 (7 Juni 2014)

Just finished watching the chariot race in "Ben-Hur"


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Juni 2014)

Von heute bis zum 13. Juli nix anderes als Fussball


----------



## Death Row (13 Juni 2014)

*WWF Friday Night Main Event September 5, 1997*


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Juni 2014)

*Das Geheimnis des Bienensterbens auf arte HD*


----------



## mikko44 (14 Juni 2014)

"A Man For All Seasons" (1966)


----------



## Charme (14 Juni 2014)

*TNA Slammiversary* *2014 *:thumbup: Sunday, June 15,


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juni 2014)

Hockey WM - Finale der Damen: NL-Australien


----------



## Charme (15 Juni 2014)

*Plötzlich Star* mit Selena Gomez :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (15 Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j1XF7Ak7NY

Mit der süßen Pandorya


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Juni 2014)

Alter Schwede, Schauspieler Danny Dyer besucht mehrere Hooligan-Szenen in Europa, hier die Folge aus Holland


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juni 2014)

:rock: Klasse Video-Bootleg! Gut eine Stunde und zwanzig Minuten spitzen Musik live performt! :rock:

​


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2014)

*Bilderbuch Deutschland: Mannheim - Gegensätze im Quadrat*
auf NDR HD


----------



## Death Row (27 Juni 2014)

*WWF Saturday Night's Main Event V - 01.05.1986*


----------



## Lucy Quinn (30 Juni 2014)

Deutschland vs.Algerien


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2014)

*Im Todestrakt* auf ZDF Info HD
Doku über 5 zum Tode verurteilte Verbrecher von Werner Herzog. Es werden deren Taten geschildert und sie kommen auch selber zu Wort. 
Im Original heißt die Doku übrigens: Death Row


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2014)

*Monster aus der Tiefe - Unbekannte Urzeittiere* auf ZDF Info HD


----------



## Sachse (4 Juli 2014)

Djokovic vs Dimitrov at the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2014)

*Brasilien - Kolumbien*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2014)




----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2014)

*Mythos Freimaurer* auf ZDF Info HD


----------



## Toolman (6 Juli 2014)

das NASCAR Coke Zero 400 Rennen in Daytona


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juli 2014)




----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2014)

*WWE Vintage Collection* mit einem Special über Eddie Guererro


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juli 2014)

Doku: Krieg der Patente, lief letzte Woche auf ARTE


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2014)

*Niederlande - Argentinien*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Niederlande - Argentinien*



Ik ook  Hup Holland Hup!!!


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juli 2014)

Orange trägt nur die Müllabfuhr


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2014)

Fällt mir schwer mich für das Spiel zu begeistern, nachdem ich gestern irgendwie alles gesehen habe was es im Fußball gibt ^^


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

ARTE da fussball eh ins Elferschiessen geht -.-


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2014)

*Planet Wissen - Mein Leben als Contergan-Opfer* auf EinsPlus HD


----------



## Death Row (11 Juli 2014)

*Der Rassist in uns* in der ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juli 2014)

Transformers 

Immer wieder geil


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2014)

Halbfinale BRA-NED


----------



## qwertzi (12 Juli 2014)

Das Überflüssige Trostspiel der WM 2014.


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

The Mentalist.

Und am 13.7.2014 das WM-Finale


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2014)

*Britanniens Berge
Snowdonia - wo Wales wild und rau ist* auf NDR HD


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2014)

Ich bekomme nicht genug

Jetzt ZDFSpezial, gleich ARD Spezial


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nicht genug
> 
> Jetzt ZDFSpezial, gleich ARD Spezial



Ich auch, vorher RTL Aktuell Spezial. ZDF war jedoch sehr staatsmännisch und erinnerte eher an eine Polittalksendung. Jetzt bei ARD wirkt es lockerer, vor allem durch die Location


----------



## Death Row (15 Juli 2014)




----------



## RoadDog (15 Juli 2014)

The Last Ship s01e01


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

under the dome, folge vom montag


----------



## MetalFan (16 Juli 2014)

200. Folge von HIMYM!


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juli 2014)

Kinder haften für ihre Eltern - Frz. Komödie auf ARTE mit Isabelle Carre, schaun wer mal


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2014)

*Ufo-Jäger* auf ZDF Info HD
Sehenswert, aber nicht immer ernst zu nehmen. Erin Ryder ist einer der Gründe einzuschalten


----------



## Death Row (18 Juli 2014)

*Dringlichkeitssitzung UN-Sicherheitsrat*
auf Phoenix HD


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2014)

Darts World Matchplay 2014 auf Sport1

Whitlock-Painter


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2014)

Doku über den Widerstand im Dritten Reich auf ZDF Info HD


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2014)

*WWE SmackDown! *auf ProSieben Maxx


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> *WWE SmackDown! *auf ProSieben Maxx



Stardust ftw! :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2014)

*Eisenbahnromantik*


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2014)

Monty Python Live :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2014)

*Der Arbeitsmarktreport* auf ARD


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Der Arbeitsmarktreport* auf ARD



dito

Der Arbeitsmarktreport - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juli 2014)

Darts World Matchplay 2014

Anderson-Caven


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Der Arbeitsmarktreport* auf ARD



Ich jetzt auch! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juli 2014)

100 mal gesehen, aber immer wieder geil:

BANG BOOM BANG :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (22 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> BANG BOOM BANG :WOW:



dito

Ich sag' nur Kalle Grabowski!


----------



## MetalFan (22 Juli 2014)

Das "Bel Ami" - Eine Ehe im Rotlicht

Dokumentarfilm im Ersten: Das "Bel Ami" - Eine Ehe im Rotlicht - Das Erste | programm.ARD.de


----------



## Robe22 (24 Juli 2014)

*Türkisch für Anfänger*(Serie) auf EinsPlus.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2014)

Tach, Herr Dokter


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2014)

Let's Play: Nightmare House 2 [HORROR] [FACECAM] #03 - YouTube


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Juli 2014)

Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe auf RTLNITRO HD


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juli 2014)

Das wird jetzt durchgezogen 

Darts World Matchplay auf Sport1


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juli 2014)

Doku über die Full Metal Cruise :rock:


----------



## Herby (26 Juli 2014)

Bayern - Gladbach


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2014)

*WWE Smackdown*


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Juli 2014)

FINALE!!!

Mighty Mike - The Power :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (27 Juli 2014)

*Der Diktator* auf Pro 7


----------



## Death Row (28 Juli 2014)

*Frozen Ground* auf Blu-ray


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2014)

Chicago Fire - ist zwar nicht in Gänze realistisch, aber es spielen u. a. 2-3 nette Mädels mit.


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Chicago Fire - ist zwar nicht in Gänze realistisch, aber es spielen u. a. 2-3 nette Mädels mit.



Dito. Vor allem Lauren und Monica


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dito. Vor allem Lauren und Monica



Richtig! 

Der Sonnenkönig

Der Sonnenkönig - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2014)

Ich schau in die Röhre, seit 4 Stunden geht Sat-Tv nur noch sporadisch


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Ich schau in die Röhre, seit 4 Stunden geht Sat-Tv nur noch sporadisch



Schüssel mal neu ausrichten oder überprüfen kann da manchmal helfen.

BTT: BBT


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Schüssel mal neu ausrichten oder überprüfen kann da manchmal helfen.
> 
> BTT: BBT



Öhm, Mietshaus mit ner Riesen-Schüssel, da geh ich lieber nicht ran  außerdem liegst wohl eher an dem tollen Wetter heute


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Öhm, Mietshaus mit ner Riesen-Schüssel, da geh ich lieber nicht ran  außerdem liegst wohl eher an dem tollen Wetter heute



Da muss es schon heftig runtermachen, dass eine gut eingestellte Schüssel nicht geht. Dann mal den Vermieter drauf ansprechen. Haben wir oft, dass schlecht eingestellte Satanlagen bei Regen nicht gehen.


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Da muss es schon heftig runtermachen, dass eine gut eingestellte Schüssel nicht geht. Dann mal den Vermieter drauf ansprechen. Haben wir oft, dass schlecht eingestellte Satanlagen bei Regen nicht gehen.



Heute schon Nachrichten gehört? Starkregen und Gewitter seit 5 Stunden  da kann das schon mal sein, aber jetzt im Moment gehts wieder


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

Wie Starkregen? Schönster Sonnenschein bei uns 

Wo wohnt ihr denn


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wie Starkregen? Schönster Sonnenschein bei uns
> 
> Wo wohnt ihr denn



Wir hatten jahrelang Glück, jetzt bekommen wir es doppelt zurück  

Auf das schöne Münsterland


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

Schön ist es doch nur im Hunsrück


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2014)

HIMYM und danach New Girl & Suburgatory


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2014)

Vorher jedoch: ZDFzoom: Kollegen dritter Klasse - ZDF.de

Holländische TV-Dokumetation über Metallica's ersten Auftritt als Mainact in Europa vor 30 Jahren (09.06.1984).

​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2014)

Testspiel: FC Köln-Trabsonzspor

Momentan 2:0 für den FC


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2014)

Neue *Top Gear* Folge und danach *RAW*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2014)

Dafür unterbreche ich 24 mit Yvonne!

Doku-Reihe: Hannes Jaenicke: Im Einsatz für Elefanten - ZDF.de


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Dafür unterbreche ich 24 mit Yvonne!
> 
> Doku-Reihe: Hannes Jaenicke: Im Einsatz für Elefanten - ZDF.de



dito

wirklich sehr interessant :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2014)

2. Liga, u.a. Bochum - Fürth


----------



## Death Row (2 Aug. 2014)

*Deutschland von oben: Stadt* auf Phoenix


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2014)

Montag-Abend Spiel 2. Liga - und das ganz ohne den FC 

K'lautern-1860 München


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2014)

*Ufo-Jäger* mit _Erin Ryder_ auf ZDFinfo


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2014)

Śląsk Wrocław vs. Borussia Dortmund (Freundschaftsspiel live auf Eurosport)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2014)

*Der Banker - Master of the Universe*

Doku, lief letzte Woche in der ARD, ein ehemaliger Banker lässt tief einblicken ins Bankgeschäft


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

Eben noch Taff vom 30.7 Oo den Freeletics teil.... es lebe die Mediathek! xD


----------



## redbeard (9 Aug. 2014)

Gleich "Billy Bathgate" auf ZDF Neo - wohl einer der schönsten Filme für Nicole Kidman Fans. :drip:


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2014)

Sportschau, bis nachher Die Simpsons kommen


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2014)

*Tod auf dem Scheiterhaufen - Hexenjagd in Großbritannien* auf ZDF Info HD

Doku über die Hexenjagd in Großbritannien vor rund 400 Jahren


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2014)

Hach.....

Linda Marlen Runge und Thomas Drechsel zu Gast bei "Guten Morgen Deutschland"


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2014)

Shark Week auf Discovery HD - aktuell *Sharkzilla - Der Urzeithai*


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2014)

Bilanzpressekonferenz der Borussia Dortmund GmbH & Co. KGaA im Livestream.


----------



## BreitnerPaul (14 Aug. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Bilanzpressekonferenz der Borussia Dortmund GmbH & Co. KGaA im Livestream.


Hi.
Auf der BvB Seite?
Grüße


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2014)

BreitnerPaul schrieb:


> Auf der BvB Seite?



Jup!  Liveevent


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2014)

Leichtathletik-EM 

besonders Siebenkampf der Damen hab ich im Auge


----------



## BreitnerPaul (14 Aug. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Jup!  Liveevent



Danke Dir.


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2014)

gamescom (2014) TV mit lecker Annica  auf YouTube.


----------



## Robe22 (16 Aug. 2014)

Doku "Die Babyboomer werden 50!" auf Vox


----------



## Death Row (21 Aug. 2014)

*Das Ende der weißen Weltherrschaft - Ohnmacht und Anmaßung *auf Phoenix HD
Doku von Peter Scholl-Latour über Zentralasien


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Aug. 2014)

*Alf* auf RTLNitro


----------



## RoadDog (23 Aug. 2014)

WWE SummerSlam 2014


----------



## Death Row (23 Aug. 2014)

*Hitler & Stalin - Portrait einer Feindschaft* auf Phoenix


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Aug. 2014)

*Lethal Weapon 3*


----------



## RoadDog (24 Aug. 2014)

*Taylor Swift World-Wide Live Stream* 

das ganze sieht auf meinen 40" TV schon besser aus als am Montag auf meinen 7" Tablet


----------



## Toolman (24 Aug. 2014)

*NASCAR in Bristol*


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Lethal Weapon 3*



Dito, Rene Russo war damals ein echt heißer Feger


----------



## Death Row (24 Aug. 2014)

Wie seit gefühlt 20 Jahren schon: *Die Simpsons. *

Hm, das könnte sogar echt hinhauen!


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2014)

Gleich: HIMYM-Finale


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2014)

Muss noch ein bisschen arbeiten  Nebenbei:

Journalismus Von Morgen - Die virtuelle Feder 

Doku über das Sterben der Tageszeitungen


----------



## Sachse (27 Aug. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Gleich: HIMYM-Finale



danach können wir uns ja mal drüber unterhalten, keiner hat das schon gesehen, den ich kenne 

aktuell: Castle S04E07 
danach: Champions League Konferenz


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2014)

*Men In Black 3* auf Pro 7


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Aug. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Men In Black 3* auf Pro 7



Dito :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (30 Aug. 2014)

*Länderspiegel *auf ZDF


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Aug. 2014)

*Hancock*

"Mein Name ist Hancock und ich trink gern einen"


----------



## MetalFan (1 Sep. 2014)

Schulz in the Box - E05 (neue Folge)


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2014)

Castle S04E23 :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

*Putins Imperium* auf Phoenix


----------



## MetalFan (3 Sep. 2014)

"Zu scharf um wahr zu sein" mit Alice Eve.


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> "Zu scharf um wahr zu sein" mit Alice Eve.



Dito

Vorschau war ja vielversprechend


----------



## RoadDog (3 Sep. 2014)

*Die Unfassbaren* auf Sky Cinema +24


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2014)

Anger Management - Charlie is back! :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Anger Management - Charlie is back! :WOW:



Dito

Charlie rockt :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2014)

*Hör' mal wer da hämmert* auf RTL Nitro


----------



## Death Row (7 Sep. 2014)

Start verpasst, aber jetzt *Formel 1* auf RTL


----------



## kamel99 (8 Sep. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> danach können wir uns ja mal drüber unterhalten, keiner hat das schon gesehen, den ich kenne


Auch wenn ich nicht gemeint war, ich fand es enttäuschend.

@ Topic: Eine schrecklich nette Familie - S03E02


----------



## MetalFan (9 Sep. 2014)

Apple Special Event - September 2014


----------



## Death Row (10 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Apple Special Event - September 2014



Apple präsentiert sein neues Samsung


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2014)

Under the Dome - Start der 2. Staffel.


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Sep. 2014)

die ersten 2 Folgen von *Orange Is the New Black Orange Is the New Black (TV Series 2013
*


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Sep. 2014)

South Park


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Sep. 2014)

Mega Brands: Fischer Dübel


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

House of Cards Finale der 2. Staffel "Mr. President"


----------



## RoadDog (11 Sep. 2014)

From Dusk Till Dawn S01E01


----------



## MetalFan (11 Sep. 2014)

Modern Family und danach Anger Management


----------



## Death Row (11 Sep. 2014)

*Adam sucht Eva* auf RTL

Sieht schonmal sehr lecker aus


----------



## RoadDog (11 Sep. 2014)

WWE Raw auf Tele5


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2014)

*Nichts*, weil ich jetzt ins Bett gehe!


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2014)

Bruce Willis - Warum die Legende niemals stirbt


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2014)

Pretty Little Schatzis äh Liars


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

*Pastewka* - Neue Folgen :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2014)

Indyyyyyyy


----------



## Death Row (13 Sep. 2014)

*Sportschau*, nebenbei ein *Let's Play* auf Twitch.com und danach *Simpsons*


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Sep. 2014)

Nitrolaut - Linkin Park

Nur noch zwei Monate :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (13 Sep. 2014)

*Schlag den Raab*


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2014)

*Penny Dreadful * die ersten 5 Folgen am Stück 

absolut sehenswerte Serie Penny Dreadful | Serie bei Serienjunkies.de


----------



## RoadDog (16 Sep. 2014)

Sons of Anarchy Staffel 5 Folge 3 - 5


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2014)

Apple CEO Tim Cook on Charlie Rose (2014)​


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

House Of Cards - 1. Season


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2014)

*Alf*

Wie immer geil :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2014)

Under the Dome


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2014)

*Braveheart*


----------



## RoadDog (18 Sep. 2014)

*MythBusters*


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Sep. 2014)

und danach gehts los mit Bang Boom Bang auf BD :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2014)

*The A-Team*


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Gilmore Girls*

Tolle Serie und Lauren ist so schön


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *The A-Team*



müsst ich mir auch mal wieder reinziehen, so in erinnerungen schwelgen :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> müsst ich mir auch mal wieder reinziehen, so in erinnerungen schwelgen :WOW:



War aber der neue Film und nicht die Serie 

Ich find den so mega


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> War aber der neue Film und nicht die Serie
> 
> Ich find den so mega



den Film find ich auch klasse


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Die fünf Besten* - Baumaschinen


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2014)

The Americans S01E07


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Bloodborne 30 Minute Gameplay Walkthrough TGS 2014 Demo! New Weapons, Transformations, & Trailer! - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2014)

Indyyyyyyyy


----------



## Death Row (20 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Indyyyyyyyy



So heißt doch der Hund!


----------



## Akrueger100 (20 Sep. 2014)

*Troy Die Perfekte Illusion*


----------



## RoadDog (22 Sep. 2014)

*WWE Night of Champions 2014*


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Sep. 2014)

*Big Bang Theory*


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Sep. 2014)

*Sharknado*

Man was ein schlechter Film  happy010


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2014)

Der Mietreport - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Der Bildungs-Check* (NDR)

Muss ja immer mal wieder schauen, warum ich so viele Schüler habe


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

"Wer wird Millionär" (RTL)


----------



## Robe22 (26 Sep. 2014)

"Pastewka" (SAT1)


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2014)

aktuell HSV - SGE

und im Anschluss NASCAR Sprint Cup aus Dover - Shorttrack Monstermile Action :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Sep. 2014)

*The Blind side* 

und 

*Falcons vs Vikings*


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2014)

auf dem monitor CB


----------



## Hehnii (28 Sep. 2014)

General schrieb:


> auf dem monitor CB



Ich doch auch!


----------



## RoadDog (2 Okt. 2014)

Supernatural s9e3


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Okt. 2014)

Kindsköpfe


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2014)

*The Returned* - S01E03 :thumbup:


----------



## megaton (4 Okt. 2014)

Edgar Wallace - Das indische Tuch 
Der richtige Film bei dem Wetter bzw. zu dieser Stunde ^^


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

breaking bad, letzte staffel o


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

und die 4. von californication


----------



## MetalFan (7 Okt. 2014)

Eine Dokumentation über den Mann der dem Westen gerade auf er Nase rumtanzt.

Video "Putins geheimes Privatvermögen" | ARD Mediathek | Dokumentarfilme


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2014)

"Bundeswehr einsatzbereit?" auf Phoenix


----------



## MetalFan (7 Okt. 2014)

Die TV-Ausstrahlung hatte ich verpasst. 

Mythos BVB - die Dortmund-Story - Fußball - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> "Bundeswehr einsatzbereit?"



 Wohl eher nicht 

*Simpsons*


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht



Den Talk hätte man so auf 3 Sekunden kürzen können 

Auch *Simpsons*


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2014)

*ZDF-History "Die zwei Leben der Hannelore Kohl"* auf ZDF info


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Breaking Bad :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (8 Okt. 2014)

Alba Berlin vs. San Antonio Spurs in Berlin :WOW:

hier der offizielle LInk von nba.de

LIVE-STREAM FOR FREE: Alba Berlin - San Antonio Spurs


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Okt. 2014)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Okt. 2014)

WTA Turnier in Linz auf Eurosport:
Anna Karolína Schmiedlová - Stefanie Vögele

Erst nur als Zwischensnack gedacht, ist es ein richtig spannendes Spiel geworden, und die netten Damen sind auch ganz nett anzuschauen


----------



## MetalFan (8 Okt. 2014)

ZDFzoom

Diese Woche machen sie die deutschen Automobilhersteller schlecht!  :angry:


----------



## Sachse (8 Okt. 2014)

ich schau mir gleich noch Flash Seasion Premiere an


----------



## MetalFan (9 Okt. 2014)

Modern Family und danach Anger Management.

Btw. Die neue Synchronstimme von Manny ist Mist!


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Okt. 2014)

*Cool Runnings* :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Okt. 2014)

Darts - World Grand Prix


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Okt. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ZDFzoom
> 
> Diese Woche machen sie die deutschen Automobilhersteller schlecht!  :angry:



Selten so einen Dreck gesehen, wofür unsere Gelder wieder rausgeschmissen werden :angry:


----------



## Death Row (10 Okt. 2014)

Diverse Minecraft Videos auf Youtube zwecks Inspiration


----------



## MetalFan (11 Okt. 2014)

100 Minuten Vollgas :rock:en!

​


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Okt. 2014)

*Simpsons*


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Okt. 2014)

Darts - World Grand Prix Finale

Wade - van Gerwen :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2014)

Aliens - Die Rückkehr


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2014)

WDR - Die Story - Spione und Spitzel: Es ist gelungen, Mitarbeiter vom Verfassungsschutz zu interviewen, sehr interessant :thumbup:

NDR - 45 Minuten - Der Hygiene-Wahn: Ist es wirklich nötig, so viel zu putzen? (NEIN  )


----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2014)

*Kosmetik-Tipps und Empfehlungen*

Okay, präsentiert von *Janina Uhse*, von daher..... 

AUFGEBRAUCHT- Kosmetik&Pflege I Janina Uhse - YouTube


----------



## MetalFan (18 Okt. 2014)

Eine der besten Rockbands aller Zeiten live! :rock: :WOW:

Live Nation - Blue Öyster Cult at Hard Rock Rocksino Northfield Park, Northfield, OH


----------



## Death Row (18 Okt. 2014)

*Der Sturz - Honeckers Ende* auf Phoenix HD


----------



## Death Row (19 Okt. 2014)

*Wie werd' ich.....sexy* auf ZDF Neo

Oh man *Christiane Stenger* im bauchfreien Outfit


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Okt. 2014)

*Teen Wolf* Staffel 3 Folge 4


----------



## MetalFan (19 Okt. 2014)

Well done VW!  

​


----------



## Death Row (20 Okt. 2014)

Linda Marlen Runge zeigt ihre Tattoos

Edit:

und

http://gzsz.rtl.de/cms/stars/isabel...tieren-den-sex-dreh-31699-a8db-22-1841c1.html


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Okt. 2014)

*Alf*

Letzte Folge


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2014)

*Das Rätsel von Tunguska* auf ZDFinfo

Tunguska-Ereignis


----------



## KimFan (24 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder die ein paar alte Akte X-Folgen.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Okt. 2014)

*21 Jump Street*


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2014)

Bremen -


----------



## Toolman (25 Okt. 2014)

*West Ham Utd - Manchester City*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Okt. 2014)

*ZDF Kultur* - Dillon and the Jezabels (Live)

Lecker Mädel :drip:


----------



## RoadDog (26 Okt. 2014)

*Zombieland* auf Pro7


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Okt. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Zombieland* auf Pro7



Dito. Geiler Film :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Okt. 2014)

*Expendabels 2*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Okt. 2014)

Rest von The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung. Einer meiner liebsten Action-Filme!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Okt. 2014)

*Interstellar Review:*

"INTERSTELLAR" Kritik & Trailer Deutsch German Review | Christopher Nolan 2014 [HD] - YouTube

Der wird Film des Jahres:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Okt. 2014)

*Lakeview Terrace*

Geiler Film :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (29 Okt. 2014)

American Horror Story S03E01


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Okt. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> American Horror Story S03E01



Oh Emmchen


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Okt. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Der wird Film des Jahres:thumbup:



Nix da, das wird der Film des Jahres


----------



## RoadDog (29 Okt. 2014)

Texas Chainsaw - The Legend Is Back


----------



## RoadDog (30 Okt. 2014)

Dafür hat sich das wach bleiben am Montag gelohnt Taylor vor grandioser New Yorker Abendkulisse mit 5 Songs aus ihrem neuen Album 1989 jetzt bei mir auf dem 40" TV. ​


----------



## RoadDog (30 Okt. 2014)

Supernatural s09e12

danach

WWE Raw


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2014)

NBA Cleveland Cavaliers @ Chicago Bulls 

let's go King James


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2014)

*Big Bang Theory*


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2014)

Saber Rider - Episode 02


----------



## Sachse (2 Nov. 2014)

Dallas Mavericks @ New Orleans Pelicans


----------



## MetalFan (2 Nov. 2014)

Doppelpass


----------



## MetalFan (4 Nov. 2014)

Polands Next Topmodel S04E10.  Mit Joanna Krupa und special guest Bar Refaeli



:drip:!


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2014)

*Swamp loggers*


----------



## Toolman (4 Nov. 2014)

*Zenit - Bayer 04*


----------



## RoadDog (4 Nov. 2014)

Pawn Stars


----------



## RoadDog (4 Nov. 2014)

*WWE Hell In A Cell 2014*


----------



## Death Row (4 Nov. 2014)

*Victorious *auf Nick HD


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2014)

ZDF - Hunger! 

Doku von & mit Claus Kleber.


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2014)

*2. Liga*

und danach...

*Liverpool - Chelsea*


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Nov. 2014)

*Scrubs*

Immer wieder schön


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2014)

*Stock Car Crash Challenge* mit Nickelback als Opener :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Nov. 2014)

*Terminal*

Noch nie geschaut aber echt nicht schlecht


----------



## RoadDog (12 Nov. 2014)

Once Upon A Time


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Nov. 2014)

:crazy:​


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Nov. 2014)

Ich hoffe doch mit den Kiddies d14?


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2014)

CEO Apple Tim Cook at WSJD 10.11.2014

Tim Cook at WSJD Live


----------



## RoadDog (16 Nov. 2014)

Yukon Gold auf NatGeo HD


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2014)

Darts - Grandslam Halbfinale auf Sport1


----------



## Death Row (16 Nov. 2014)

*Columbus - Das Erlebnismagazin* auf RTL 2

Na gut, wegen den Mädels


----------



## Death Row (16 Nov. 2014)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Darts - Grandslam Halbfinale auf Sport1



Jetzt Finale


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Nov. 2014)

*Taylor Swift - Our song* Video

Traumhaft


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Nov. 2014)

*The Majority Says* - Live at ZDF Bauhaus (kam gestern nacht auf 3SAT)


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2014)

*Top Gear*

Immer wieder lustig


----------



## MetalFan (18 Nov. 2014)

Metallica on The Late, Late Show with Craig Ferguson

​


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2014)

*The IT Crowd S04E01*


----------



## MetalFan (19 Nov. 2014)

Bar Refaeli




at EL HORMIGUERO 3.0 - November 19, 2014

Bar Refaeli: "La felicidad genera belleza" - ANTENA 3 TV

ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de El Hormiguero 3.0 - Bar Refaeli (Die ganze Episode mit weiteren Szenen mit Bar.)


----------



## Toolman (22 Nov. 2014)

*Samstagsspiele/Zusammenfassung*

und danach...

*Arsenal - ManUtd*


----------



## ZOMBIE (22 Nov. 2014)

*Im Moment schau ich in die Röhre, weil ich auf mein Hähnchen warte.
Vorhin hab ich auf Sky das Qualifying zum letzten Rennen der F1 geschaut,
und heute Abend werden es wohl ein paar weitere Folgen der ´Straßen von San Francisco´
werden, da mich Fußball absolut 0 interessiert...*


----------



## Death Row (22 Nov. 2014)

Fußball lohnt sich ja heute wieder mal nicht -.-

Daher das übliche: Simpsons


----------



## RoadDog (22 Nov. 2014)

WWE Main Event 

danach

Smack Down


----------



## Death Row (22 Nov. 2014)

Diverse Let's Plays über WWE 2K15


----------



## MetalFan (23 Nov. 2014)

"Joko gegen Klaas - das Duell um die Welt" Episode 8


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2014)

Das Zeugenhaus


----------



## RoadDog (26 Nov. 2014)

*WWE Survivor Series 2014*


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2014)

Kennwort Kino: Portrait Quentin Tarantino

Lief letzte Woche auf 3Sat


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2014)

Teaser zu Star Wars Episode VII


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Top Gear*

Die neuen Folgen sind echt der Burner happy010


----------



## Death Row (28 Nov. 2014)

HAUNTED HOUSE #01 - Paranormaler Psycho Horror!

Ich musste jetzt schon lachen 
Und Pandorya ist mein persönlich liebstes Gamer-Babe (ich hoffe sie wird den Begriff hier niemals lesen)


----------



## RoadDog (28 Nov. 2014)

*The Concert For Valor 2014* das kam vor kurzen auf HBO


----------



## Death Row (29 Nov. 2014)

Die Dauerwerbesendung auf Pro7


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2014)

Dallas Mavericks @ Philadelphia 76ers :WOW:


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Nov. 2014)

The vioce of germany


----------



## MetalFan (2 Dez. 2014)

Akte X - Der Film


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2014)

Super 8


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Dez. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Super 8



Steig doch mal um auf HD


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2014)

Gameplay-Videos, ich bin zu faul zum selber spielen.


----------



## MetalFan (3 Dez. 2014)

Friends with better lives S01E01 - Brooklyn Decker :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Dez. 2014)

Biathlon Weltcup - 20km der Männer


----------



## Death Row (3 Dez. 2014)

Ja, ich gucke tatsächlich in *30 Jahre Modern Talking *rein


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Dez. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ja, ich gucke tatsächlich in *30 Jahre Modern Talking *rein





*Der Tatortreiniger* - Neue Folgen :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Biathlon Weltcup - 20km der Männer



Und heute sind die Damen dran - 15km Einzel


----------



## RoadDog (7 Dez. 2014)

Carrie 

läuft gerade auf sky


----------



## Death Row (7 Dez. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Carrie
> 
> läuft gerade auf sky



Remake mit Chloe?


----------



## RoadDog (7 Dez. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Remake mit Chloe?



Jepp mit Chloe


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Sons of Anarchy* - Staffel 3


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2014)

Mein bester Feind vom Samstag, 06.12.2014.


----------



## MetalFan (9 Dez. 2014)

Circus HalliGalli S04E14


----------



## RoadDog (10 Dez. 2014)

*Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2014*


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2014)

*Sons of Anarchy* - Staffel 4


----------



## Death Row (11 Dez. 2014)

*Awkward *auf Nickelodeon

Nette Hauptdarstellerin


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Dez. 2014)

*Transformers - Ära des Untergangs* :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (12 Dez. 2014)

SLENDER IST NE ZIEGE!? - Lecke 8 Bücher! ● Let's Play Goat Simulator 

http://youtu.be/suVIViqsoZ0


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2014)

Muss ich ja dagegen halten Death 

*Melonie Mac plays Goat Simulator*


----------



## Death Row (13 Dez. 2014)

Goat Simulator ist ein Chix-Magnet


----------



## Sachse (13 Dez. 2014)

Golden State Warriors @ Dallas Mavericks zur besten Sendeseit am Samstag Abend :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Dez. 2014)

*Farmer forever*

Da bekommt man doch Lust auf einen eigenen Bauernhof


----------



## RoadDog (15 Dez. 2014)

*WWE TLC Tables, Ladders, Chairs and Stairs 2014*


----------



## Sachse (15 Dez. 2014)

interessanter Titel _RoadDog_

Marco Polo S01E01 - Der Reisende


----------



## MetalFan (15 Dez. 2014)

Circus HalliGalli - Der Goldene Umberto 2014


----------



## Death Row (18 Dez. 2014)

*Biathlon-Weltcup* auf ZDF


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2014)

Mountain Men auf History


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2014)

*Hot Shots!* - Die Mutter aller Filme

Immer wieder geil :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Dez. 2014)

Die nächsten Wochen jeden Abend:

*Dart Weltmeisterschaft* :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2014)

*My name is Earl*


----------



## RoadDog (19 Dez. 2014)

I, Frankenstein mit Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Death Row (20 Dez. 2014)

*Terminator 2* auf Sat 1
DAS war noch Action!


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Marco Polo auf Netflix, unglaublich gut für eine Serie.


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2014)

*Farmer forever*

Mit der blonden Marina


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Guardians of the Galaxy



Ich auch, super Film.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2014)

Auch schon ein Klassiker

*Familie Heinz Becker* - Alle Jahre wieder


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2014)

alle Jahre wieder

*Die Hard 2*


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2014)

*Tödliche Weihnachten* auf Pro 7


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Tödliche Weihnachten* auf Pro 7



Me too, der Film kommt auch jedes Jahr


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2014)

Ist das erste Mal, dass ich den sehe.


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2014)

*Sucker Punch*

Nessa :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2014)

*Lethal Weapon 4*


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2014)

*Die Weihnachtsansprache des Bundespräsidenten*


----------



## sumobaer (25 Dez. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Sucker Punch*
> 
> Nessa :WOW:



Den hab' ich auch gesehen, nette Mädels 

Für heute bin ich noch unentschieden:
*Good Will Hunting* (zum zweiten Mal) oder
*Snow White and the Huntsmen*


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2014)

sumobaer schrieb:


> *Snow White and the Huntsmen*



ich schau das


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2014)

*Pirates of the Caribbean*


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2014)

*WWE RAW* auf Tele5


----------



## Devilfish (25 Dez. 2014)

Inglorious Basterds von der Platte


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2014)

*Cleveland Cavs - Miami Heat*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Dez. 2014)

*Independence Day* und* Pacific Rim* bisschen mit meiner neuen 2TB Festplatte von Sky am Aufnehmen.


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Dez. 2014)

*Monster AG*

Mike Glotzkowski ist einfach geil


----------



## Manticor (26 Dez. 2014)

Ich schaue gerade House of Cards... kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## RoadDog (26 Dez. 2014)

*Terminator: Die Erlösung*


----------



## RoadDog (26 Dez. 2014)

*The Return of the First Avenger*


----------



## Death Row (26 Dez. 2014)

*Der Prinz aus Zamunda* auf Kabel 1


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Dez. 2014)

*Transformers*

Was sonst?


----------



## Death Row (26 Dez. 2014)

*Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel* auf Kabel 1 :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (27 Dez. 2014)

*Malavita – The Family*


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2014)

*Kalkofes Jahresrückblick - Fresse 2014* :WOW:rofl3


----------



## Toolman (28 Dez. 2014)

*Tottenham - ManUtd*


----------



## RoadDog (28 Dez. 2014)

*Mythbusters: Die 25 besten Momente*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Dez. 2014)

*Orange is the new Black* auf Netflix


----------



## RoadDog (29 Dez. 2014)

*The Equalizer*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2014)

Jetzt: Dire Straits live 1992 Pop around the clock - Das Beste zum Jahresende


----------



## RoadDog (3 Jan. 2015)

*Planet der Affen: Revolution*


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Jan. 2015)

Darts-Wm Halbfinale: Van Gerwen-Anderson


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2015)

Das Talkgespräch - Olli Dittrich - Parodie auf Talksendungen :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2015)

*Juventus Turin - Inter Mailand*


----------



## Sachse (6 Jan. 2015)

nochmal zur Erinnerung, wie schlecht Filme sind (ja, krieg ich sicherlich gleich Mecker)

*Expendables 1 + 2 *als Einstimmung auf den 3.


----------



## Death Row (7 Jan. 2015)

*ZDF Mittagsmagazin*


----------



## RoadDog (7 Jan. 2015)

*Bad Boys 2*

Wusa! rofl3


----------



## Sachse (8 Jan. 2015)

Switched at Birth S04E01


----------



## RoadDog (12 Jan. 2015)

Pawn Stars auf History


----------



## Flaming Sword (13 Jan. 2015)

*Slalom der Damen Flachau*


----------



## Death Row (15 Jan. 2015)

*Wintersport im Ersten*


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2015)

Testspiel auf Sport1: Sao Paulo - FC


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Jan. 2015)

*Ich schau grade was d15 in der Umfrage was schaut ihr grade geschrieben hat *


----------



## Death Row (16 Jan. 2015)

*Die Wahrheit über den Holocaust* auf ZDF Info


----------



## MetalFan (17 Jan. 2015)

Borussia Dortmund vs. Steaua Bukarest

Freundschaftsspiel und live!


----------



## Death Row (17 Jan. 2015)

*Lotta & die alten Eisen* auf ZDF Neo

Josi Preuß


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2015)

*Machete Kills*


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Machete Kills*



der war für mich nach 3 Minuten schon gestorben  

Chuck Season 2, aktuell 02 x 09 - Chuck Versus the Sensei


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Jan. 2015)

Testspiel FC - Schlagmichtot  (diesmal wirklich live)


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> der war für mich nach 3 Minuten schon gestorben



Klar der Film ist total hirnrissig aber das Samstagabendprogramm ist wie immer zum ko... Ich müsste auch mal meine Serien die hier noch auf halte liegen weiter schauen habe aber keine richtige Lust dazu.


----------



## Death Row (18 Jan. 2015)

*Stirb Langsam 5 - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben* auf Pro 7


----------



## RoadDog (19 Jan. 2015)

Chicago Fire auf VOX


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2015)

Handball-WM: DE-Dänemark


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2015)

President Barack Obama State of the Union 2015 Address

​


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2015)

*Vielleicht lieber morgen.*

Emma Watson und Ninja


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2015)

Wieder mal einen Schatz bei Youtube gefunden.

Biography - Married... with Children / Eine schrecklich nette Familie - Die Doku zur Serie

​


----------



## RoadDog (24 Jan. 2015)

Haven auf Syfy


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Jan. 2015)

*Abfahrt der Damen St. Moritz*


----------



## Death Row (24 Jan. 2015)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> *Abfahrt der Damen St. Moritz*



Ich jetzt auch


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Jan. 2015)

*Abfahrt der Herren Kitzbühel*

verschoben auf 13.45

buhuuuu...


----------



## Death Row (24 Jan. 2015)

*Ein blinder Held - Die Liebe des Otto Weidt *auf Phoenix


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2015)

Ersten 3 Folgen von* Orphan Black* auf Netflix gesehen interessante Serie werde ich wohl weiter gucken.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2015)

Die Wahrheit über den Holocaust - ZDF.de


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2015)

Beim Zappen gerade gefunden

Mord mit Aussicht - Folge "Frites Special"

mit reichlich Holländern und Holländisch rofl3


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2015)

*Das aktuelle Sportstudio*


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2015)

Muppet-Show


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Orphan Black Staffel 2* richtig starke Serie:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (2 Feb. 2015)

Nicht das es noch untergeht : Super Bowl XLIX - New England Patriots vs. Seattle Seahawks


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Nicht das es noch untergeht : Super Bowl XLIX - New England Patriots vs. Seattle Seahawks



Dito :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (2 Feb. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Nicht das es noch untergeht : Super Bowl XLIX - New England Patriots vs. Seattle Seahawks



ebenfalls


----------



## Death Row (6 Feb. 2015)

*Mao - Der Lange Marsch zur Macht* auf ZDF Info


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2015)

Golden State Warriors @ Atlanta Hawk :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (7 Feb. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> Golden State Warriors @ Atlanta Hawk :WOW:



dito :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (7 Feb. 2015)

*Wintersport *auf ZDF


----------



## Death Row (8 Feb. 2015)

*Bundesliga Aktuell Spezial* bzgl. Udo Lattek auf Sport1


----------



## Flaming Sword (8 Feb. 2015)

in Kürze: 

*ORF* - _Kombination: Slalom der Herren_


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2015)

*Medical Detectives - Geheimnisse der Gerichtsmedizin* auf RTL Nitro


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Feb. 2015)

Laura Diamond Sat1


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

Alexander auf Kabel


----------



## RoadDog (9 Feb. 2015)

The Grammy Awards 2015


----------



## MetalFan (10 Feb. 2015)

Die ersten Folgen The Flash und danach Gotham.


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2015)

*Ein Fisch namens Wanda* auf ServusTV :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (10 Feb. 2015)

Helix auf syfy


----------



## Death Row (11 Feb. 2015)

*GZSZ *- brauche ne Dosis Chix


----------



## userforusing (11 Feb. 2015)

Gerade die neueste Folge von Agent Carter gesehen.


----------



## RoadDog (12 Feb. 2015)

*Chicago P.D.* mit Sophia Bush


----------



## Death Row (13 Feb. 2015)

*Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht* auf Pro 7
Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Feb. 2015)

*Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit*

Mal abrocken am frühen morgen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2015)

*Marvel's Agents of SHIELD*, Montags - *The Walking Dead*, *Castle*; Donnerstags - *Gotham* und *The Flash *
nebenbei noch die neue Staffel von *The Big Bang Theory*
Alles sehr gute Serien


----------



## userforusing (15 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Bis auf die neue Staffel von The Big Bang Theory*
> Alles sehr gute Serien



Ich hab das mal berichtigt


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Feb. 2015)

Tja Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden

Klar ist die 8. Staffel nicht mehr so gut wie die erste und Penny macht sich bei mir immer unbeliebter, aber es macht immer noch Spaß zu gucken.


----------



## userforusing (15 Feb. 2015)

Naja die Serie hat schon mit der vierten Staffel unglaublich abgebaut und ich finde wird immer mehr zu einem Friends-Klon. Bisher konnte ich darüber ja noch hinwegsehen, da Penny wenigstens noch was zum hinsehen war ^^


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2015)

*Spiegel TV* auf RTL


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Feb. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Klar ist die 8. Staffel nicht mehr so gut wie die erste und Penny macht sich bei mir immer unbeliebter, aber es macht immer noch Spaß zu gucken.



Ich muss sagen, die ersten paar Folgen der 8. Staffel fand ich echt super. Penny beim Vorstellungsgespräch oder als die drei Mädels in Vegas sind ist ja der Brüller.

Finde der Einzige der abgebaut hat ist Leonard


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Feb. 2015)

Ja stimmt wohl, aber Penny fand ich früher auch lustiger


----------



## MetalFan (16 Feb. 2015)

Chicago Fire S02E09


----------



## Death Row (16 Feb. 2015)

*Wolfgang Petry - Brandneu* :WOW:

http://youtu.be/68iOJF9Gd18


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Feb. 2015)

*The walking death* - Staffel 2


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2015)

*Frauen, die Geschichte machten: Katharina die Große* auf ZDF Info




(Hallöchen)


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2015)

Der Lehrer - Staffel 3 Episode 2

Das einzig Gute, das RTL in den letzten 10 Jahren zustande gebracht hat  + Jessica Ginkel


----------



## Death Row (21 Feb. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Der Lehrer - Staffel 3 Episode 2
> 
> Das einzig Gute, das RTL in den letzten 10 Jahren zustande gebracht hat  + Jessica Ginkel



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, muss ich nackt sehen


----------



## Death Row (23 Feb. 2015)

*Thema: Ist Griechenland noch zu retten?* auf Phoenix HD

Schon zum zehnten Mal die gleiche Doku darüber. Aber dennoch interessant


----------



## Death Row (23 Feb. 2015)

*Thema: Ist Griechenland noch zu retten?* auf Phoenix HD

Schon zum zehnten Mal die gleiche Doku darüber. Aber dennoch interessant


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2015)




----------



## RoadDog (25 Feb. 2015)

*The Brit Awards 2015* Live Stream on youtube

Taylor sang "Blank Space" zur Eröffnung


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Feb. 2015)

*Fun Sizes - Süßes oder Saures*

Mit der liebreizenden Vic


----------



## MetalFan (26 Feb. 2015)

Video "Unser Krieg? Deutsche Kämpfer gegen IS-Terror" | #Beckmann | ARD Mediathek


----------



## RoadDog (27 Feb. 2015)

*Taylor Swift - Style* Musikvideo in Hammerqualität 

Format profile: QuickTime
File size: 6.92 GiB
Duration: 3mn 59s
Overall bit rate mode: Variable
Overall bit rate: 248 Mbps
Format: ProRes
Width: 1 920 pixels
Height: 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio: 16:9
Chroma subsampling: 4:4:4


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Feb. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Taylor Swift - Style* Musikvideo in Hammerqualität
> 
> Format profile: QuickTime
> File size: 6.92 GiB
> ...



6,92 GB für ein Video?  bekloppt


----------



## RoadDog (27 Feb. 2015)

Ja das Video fällt ein bisschen größer aus meistens sind die Master Musikvideos so zwischen 1,5 - 5,0 GB groß aber so viele gibt es davon eh nicht bzw. man kommt da nicht ran.


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2015)

*Robocop 3* auf AXN


----------



## MetalFan (3 März 2015)

Audi Pressekonferenz live aus Genf


----------



## Death Row (3 März 2015)

MONSTRUM #03 - Du kriegst mich nicht!!


----------



## MetalFan (3 März 2015)

Chicago Fire S02E15


----------



## pofgo (3 März 2015)

Twitch SlethZockt mit The Order


----------



## RoadDog (4 März 2015)

WWE Fastlane 2015


----------



## Harry1982 (5 März 2015)

*Law & Order*

Aber nur wegen Angie :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2015)

Automobilsalon Genf 2015: Volkswagen Konzernabend

​


----------



## Toolman (7 März 2015)

*Gladbach - Mainz*


----------



## Death Row (7 März 2015)

*Medical Detectives - Geheimnisse der Gerichtsmedizin* auf Vox


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2015)

Apple's "Spring Forward" media event - March 2015


----------



## congo64 (9 März 2015)

RTL explosiv.....NAZAN ist endlich wieder da :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Toolman (22 März 2015)

so ca 30 Minuten *Hull City - Chelsea*

danach *FCB - BMG*


----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2015)

Pussyterror TV mit Carolin Kebekus :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (24 März 2015)

*Tagesschau extra zum Airbus-Absturz*


----------



## designsophy (24 März 2015)

Bones...aber warte auf The Blacklist


----------



## Sachse (28 März 2015)

Miami Heat @ Atlanta Hawks

ab halb 2: Mavs @ Spurs :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 März 2015)

*My life as Liz*

Ach die Kleine ist einfach süß


----------



## RoadDog (30 März 2015)

*WWE WrestleMania 31*


----------



## Death Row (31 März 2015)

*Volle Kanne mit Stefanie Heinzmann*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2015)

*Mario Barth deckt auf*

Die einzig gute Sendung die RTL hat


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Mario Barth deckt auf*
> 
> Die einzig gute Sendung die RTL hat



"Der Lehrer" ist bzw. war auch gut


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2015)

Kenn ich nicht


----------



## prettyanddemented (2 Apr. 2015)

Dance Moms lol9


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Apr. 2015)

*Sie nannten ihn Mücke*

Grandios


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Apr. 2015)

Bud Spencer und Terence Hill-Tag auf Kabel 1 :WOW:

Gerade läuft
*Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd*


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Apr. 2015)

. dito


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2015)

*Merida - Legende der Highlands* auf RTL


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2015)

*Saving Private Ryan*

Einfach ein guter Film


----------



## RoadDog (4 Apr. 2015)

*The Ward* auf RTL2


----------



## RoadDog (5 Apr. 2015)

*King Kong* auf MDR HD


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Apr. 2015)

*Zwei außer Rand und Band*

Legen...

...där


----------



## RoadDog (6 Apr. 2015)

*Hardcore Pawn* auf DMAX


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Apr. 2015)

*Police Academy 3* auf Kabel1


----------



## RoadDog (6 Apr. 2015)

*Star Trek* auf Pro7


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Apr. 2015)

*Pinky und der Brain*

Immer noch grandios


----------



## Death Row (8 Apr. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Pinky und der Brain*
> 
> Immer noch grandios



Wo!?


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Apr. 2015)

Denkst du das Selbe wie ich Death? 

Na in diesem Internet schau ich das


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Apr. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Pinky und der Brain*
> 
> Immer noch grandios



Total genial, hab noch irgendwo alle Folgen rumfliegen :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2015)

Hätte ja sein können, dass es auf Disney Channel oder was weiß ich wo laufen tut


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2015)

*Yukon Men - Überleben in Alaska* auf DMAX


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Apr. 2015)

*Disneys Aladdin*

So schön


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Apr. 2015)

*Brothers Grimm* auf SyFy HD


----------



## Death Row (12 Apr. 2015)

*Doppelpass *auf Sport1 HD, trotz 1:3


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2015)

*Fussball Brutal* - Doku über Gewalt an Schiedsrichtern, lief die Tage in der ARD


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Apr. 2015)

*Warm Bodies*

Zeitweise lustig aber zu schnulzig.

Aber Teresa :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (16 Apr. 2015)

Zorn - Vom Lieben und Sterben


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2015)

Coole Sig Death :WOW:

*American Warships*

Man was ein schlechter Film


----------



## Sachse (18 Apr. 2015)

okay, der Trailer hat mich auch ganz wuschig gemacht :WOW:

da ich grad den Cast gepostet habe, muss ich mir noch mal 
*
Pitch Perfect* reinziehn mit meiner herzallerliebsten Anna


----------



## RoadDog (19 Apr. 2015)

*21 Jump Street*


----------



## Sachse (19 Apr. 2015)

ein Hoch auf Fernseher + 2 Monitore 

Formel 1 auf RTL
Wolfsburg vs Schlacke auf Sky
MotoGP aus Argentinia auf BTSports


----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> Formel 1 auf RTL
> Wolfsburg vs Schlacke auf Sky
> MotoGP aus Argentinia auf BTSports



:crazy:

Alles ohne Ton oder auch mit?

Ich gucke auch Formel 1, nachher schalte ich um auf die gelbe Familie.


----------



## Sachse (19 Apr. 2015)

beim Fussball ist Ton aus, RTL recht leise, MotoGP läuft volle Dröhung


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> ein Hoch auf Fernseher + 2 Monitore
> 
> Formel 1 auf RTL
> Wolfsburg vs Schlacke auf Sky
> MotoGP aus Argentinia auf BTSports



rofl3


----------



## pofgo (19 Apr. 2015)

Eishockey Live - NHL Playoffs - New York Islanders - Washington Capitals, Eastern Conference


----------



## Sachse (19 Apr. 2015)

und wieder 2x was gleichzeitig, aber das ist 21.45 Uhr vorbei

weiterhin MotoGP
Boston Celtis @ Cleveland Cavalliers


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2015)

WDR - Wunderschön! Irlands Grüner Süden

Da wir damals unsere Kursfahrt dahin hatten, schöne Erinnerungen, ein paar Sachen hab ich sogar wieder erkannt  Eines der schönsten Länder überhaupt. Muss ich unbedingt noch mal hin


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Apr. 2015)

*Vikings* Season 1

Könnte etwas mehr Gemetzel sein 

Aber Katheryn entschädigt


----------



## MetalFan (21 Apr. 2015)

Video "Besser als Du" | Fernsehfilme im Ersten | ARD Mediathek

Christoph Maria Herbst in einer Doppelrolle.


----------



## Death Row (21 Apr. 2015)

KISS OFF! 2 | Popular TV

Mit Hayleymausi! :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Apr. 2015)

*Vikings* Season 2

Noch mehr Gemetzel


----------



## RoadDog (23 Apr. 2015)

*True Justice Season 2*


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Apr. 2015)

*Anger Management*


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Apr. 2015)

*Die City Cobra* - TNT FILM HD,


----------



## RoadDog (25 Apr. 2015)

*Sharknado* auf syfy

ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte rofl3


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Apr. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Sharknado* auf syfy
> 
> ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte rofl3



Bester Film aller Zeiten. Wird nur noch vom zweiten Teil getoppt 

BTT: Gleich Transformers 3 :WOW:


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Apr. 2015)

auf SWR HD läuft gerade das Damen Tennis Endspiel in Stuttgart

Angelique Kerber gegen Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2015)

Wollte eigentlich nur eine Folge schauen, jetzt läuft schon die 5te  wieder ein echter Geheimtipp aus NL


----------



## Death Row (26 Apr. 2015)

*ZDF SPORTreportage*


----------



## RoadDog (28 Apr. 2015)

*2 Broke Girls* auf dem nervigen ich muss bei jeder Texteinblendung Pling machen Sender


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2015)

Testament - “Darks Roots of Thrash II” Tour @ The Fillmore Silver Spring, Silver Spring, MD


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2015)

*Big bang theory*

Kenne die Folge noch gar nicht und es ist so witzig


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2015)

*Bloß kein Stress* auf ZDF

Sah in der Vorschau "nett" aus, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## RoadDog (1 Mai 2015)

*2012* auf AXN


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2015)

3Sat - Thementag

*Roxette* - Live :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (1 Mai 2015)

*Warehouse 13* auf RTL2


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2015)




----------



## RoadDog (3 Mai 2015)

*Godzilla *von 2014


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (17 Mai 2015)

*My life as Liz*

Die Kleine hat einfach irgendwas :drip:


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2015)

CSI Cyber S01E11


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Mai 2015)

*Wacken 2013*

Auf ZDF Kultur


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2015)

CSI Cyber S01E12


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2015)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Death Row (17 Mai 2015)

*Sport1 Doppelpass*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Mai 2015)

Pussyterror TV mit Carolin Kebekus :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (17 Mai 2015)

Eishockey WM-Finale Kanada vs. Russland


----------



## Death Row (18 Mai 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2015)

*Simpsons* natürlich


----------



## Death Row (19 Mai 2015)

*Airwolf *auf RTL Nitro


----------



## RoadDog (20 Mai 2015)

*Kill Switch* auf pro7maxx

ein filmisches Meisterwerk mit Steven Seagal rofl3


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Mai 2015)

*Mario Barth deckt auf*

Immer wieder gut aber erschreckend wie diese scheiß Politiker mit unserem Geld um sich werfen :angry:


----------



## Sachse (20 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Mario Barth deckt auf*



  

langt ihm sein drecks Comedy net mehr 

CSI Las Vegas Marathon S14 E14-E18


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Mai 2015)

Darts - Premier League Finals Night


----------



## Sachse (22 Mai 2015)

*U19 EM Finale *
Deutschland vs Frankreich


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

*Moonshiners*

Ich find diese gestörten Amis so geil


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2015)

*The Common Linnets* - We don't make the wind blow - Live at Giel


----------



## RoadDog (23 Mai 2015)

*BBC Radio 1's Big Weekend 2015: Charli XCX*


----------



## Sachse (23 Mai 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *BBC Radio 1's Big Weekend 2015: Charli XCX*



da hab ich schon Bilder von


----------



## RoadDog (23 Mai 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> da hab ich schon Bilder von



Cool  morgen kannst die Augen offen halten da hat Taylor ihren Auftritt. 
Ich habe schon 2 Leute beauftragt mir das von BBC 3 HD aufzunehmen.

Falls es jemand interessiert das ganze kann man auch ab 22:00 Uhr unserer Zeit auf der BBC 3 Webseite mit englischer IP anschauen.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Misfits, gute Serie


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2015)

*Top Gear*

Die geilste Folge ever kommt gerade


----------



## Toolman (24 Mai 2015)

2. Liga Konferenz


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Mai 2015)

Arrow S03 E07-E13 durch schauen


----------



## RoadDog (24 Mai 2015)

*BBC Radio 1's Big Weekend Earlham Park, Norwich*

Live Web Stream

Ich hoffe mal das Taylor Swift dieses mal zu sehen ist zumindest ist sie gleich dran.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *BBC Radio 1's Big Weekend Earlham Park, Norwich*
> 
> Live Web Stream



Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert 


*Colombiana*

Geiler Film :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (25 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert



Dafür hättest du einen Proxy oder einen VPN mit englischer IP gebraucht.
Ich habe es gesehen war wie immer klasse , nur das mitschneiden wollte nicht klappen da der Stream in diesem blöden Adobe f4f Format gesendet wurde. BBC 3 hat auch nur 3 Songs von 7 ausgestrahlt. Jetzt liegt meine Hoffnung darin das mir @rt-v-k den SAT FEED aufnehmen konnte.


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Mai 2015)

Achso, das würde einiges erklären 

*Profi-Tag* auf DMAX


----------



## MetalFan (26 Mai 2015)

Two and a Half Men-Finale


----------



## Sachse (26 Mai 2015)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## MetalFan (26 Mai 2015)

Aus "regionalen Gründen".

Rach & die Restaurantgründer vom 26.5.15 - Rach und die Restaurantgründer - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## pofgo (26 Mai 2015)

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Mai 2015)

GW Commencement 2015: Apple CEO Tim Cook

​


----------



## MetalFan (28 Mai 2015)

Neben der Relegation HSV vs. KSC.

Kung Fury Live stream before the premiere 

​


----------



## MetalFan (28 Mai 2015)

Endlich heißt es:

:WOW: Kung Fury :WOW:

​


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Mai 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Endlich heißt es:
> 
> :WOW: Kung Fury :WOW:
> 
> ​



:thumbup: :WOW: Bester Film aller Zeiten


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2015)

Relegation 2./3. Liga

Holstein Kiel - TSV 1860 München

Mission Rote Sitze :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Mai 2015)

*Two and a half men* natürlich am Freitag


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2015)

*Agent Carter Folge 1*


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2015)

*Tomorrow, When the War Began*

Seltsamer Film, aber hübsche Frauen


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juni 2015)

Resurrection S01E01 & E02


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juni 2015)

*Twisted* s01e01 auf RTL2


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Juni 2015)

*Indyyyyyy* - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes

Grandios wie immer


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Juni 2015)

*Putzen + Delta Goodrem* - The Visualize Tour DVD


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juni 2015)

ARD Mediathek: *Schorsch Aigner* - Der Mann der Franz Beckenbauer war (Olli Dittrich)


----------



## RoadDog (5 Juni 2015)

*2 Broke Girls* s04e05 bis e11


----------



## RoadDog (6 Juni 2015)

*Indiana Jones* auf Sat1


----------



## Death Row (6 Juni 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Indiana Jones* auf Sat1



Ich auch! :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (6 Juni 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich auch! :WOW:



Schon viele male gesehen aber trotzdem immer wieder gut. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2015)

CL-Finale Barca-Juventus


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Sehr viele Serien stehen aktuell auf meiner "To-Do-Liste"

- Californication
- Doctor Who
- The Agents of SHIELD


Bei Filmen bin ich nicht mehr uptodate :-(


----------



## Toolman (7 Juni 2015)

*NASCAR Axalta "We Paint Winners" 400 in Pocono*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juni 2015)

*Sense8* die neue Serie von den Wachowski Geschwistern


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2015)

Neues vom WiXXer


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Juni 2015)

*Independence day*

Wie immer wenn er im TV läuft


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Independence day*
> 
> Wie immer wenn er im TV läuft



Hier auch.


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2015)

Apple's WWDC 2015 Keynote

Apple - Live - June 2015 Special Event


----------



## MetalFan (9 Juni 2015)

Nach The Blacklist S02E19 jetzt Resurrection S01E03 & E04.


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juni 2015)

*Sing meinen Song* 

Normalerweise guck ich so einen Quatsch nicht, aber heute sind Songs von Christina Stürmer dran, die ist ja ganz okay, und Wirtz ist ja auch dabei


----------



## RoadDog (11 Juni 2015)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen  :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juni 2015)

Geiles Konzert Road. Hab ich irgendwo noch auf der Platte liegen 

Aber waren ja auch noch bessere Zeiten


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2015)

*Deutschland - Norwegen*


----------



## RoadDog (12 Juni 2015)

Chicago Fire Season 3


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2015)

*100 Code* - sehr gute Serie aus Schweden


----------



## RoadDog (12 Juni 2015)

*Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.* S02E01 auf RTL Crime


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juni 2015)

*Vorstadtweiber* - S01E07


----------



## Sachse (13 Juni 2015)

*CSI Las Vegas S15E03 u. 04*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.* S02E01 auf RTL Crime



Dito:thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (13 Juni 2015)

wegen Fussball gezwungenermaßen RTL :kotz:


----------



## Death Row (14 Juni 2015)

*Spiegel TV *auf RTL


----------



## Sachse (16 Juni 2015)

*The Originals* Marathon S02E12 - E22


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juni 2015)

Arte Themenabend über die Mafia in Europa


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Juni 2015)

Livestream *Liebherr Customer Days 2015*

Was alles möglich ist


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juni 2015)

*Vorstadtweiber* - S01E08


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Juni 2015)

da von Defiance die 3. Staffel los geht ....

ist heute Staffel 2 Marathon dran


----------



## Sachse (18 Juni 2015)

*The Librarians* US-Version - Season 01 

bisher ganz lustig mit einer sexy Rebecca Romijn


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

Schwarzer Bildschirm


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2015)

*The Common Linnets* - The Wayward Pines Sessions


----------



## Sachse (18 Juni 2015)

weiter geht der Serien-Marathon 

*Black Sails* Season 2


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2015)

Resurrection S01E05 & E06

Edit: 2 Broke Girls S04E12

Edit #2: The Blacklist S02E21


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juni 2015)

'Terminator: Genisys' Europa Premiere at Sony Center in Berlin - Livestream

Livestream zu Terminator: Genisys


----------



## legendtina (22 Juni 2015)

Pretty Little Liars S6xE03


----------



## Death Row (24 Juni 2015)

Ich hab den Stream natürlich verpasst, denn ich hätte ihr gerne auch ne Frage gestellt 
Aber vielleicht kommt "die Frage" ja auch von nem anderen


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2015)

*Vorstadtweiber* - S01E09


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juni 2015)

*American Pie - Das Klassentreffen*

Immer wieder gut


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juni 2015)

*Versicherungsvertreter 2*

Fortsetzung über Mehmet Göker, der jetzt von der Türkei aus agiert, weil er nicht an Deutschland ausgeliefert werden darf


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2015)

*FIFA Frauen-WM
Deutschland - Frankreich*


----------



## RoadDog (26 Juni 2015)

ich bin *Groot*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juni 2015)

Einfach geiler Film Road :thumbup:

*Terminator 2*


----------



## RoadDog (27 Juni 2015)

*Windtalkers* auf MGM HD


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

*Scrubs*

Beste Serie ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juni 2015)

*Vikings* - Staffel 2


----------



## Toolman (28 Juni 2015)

NASCAR Sprint Cup in Sonoma


----------



## RoadDog (29 Juni 2015)

*The Last Ship* Season 2


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2015)

*Resurrection* S01E07 & E08


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2015)

*The Blacklist* S02E22


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Juni 2015)

*Game of thrones* - Staffel 1

Nach langer Zeit auch mal angefangen. Fehlt mir aber ein wenig die Action. Und zuviel rumgevö..l


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juni 2015)

*Moonrise Kingdom *auf Servus TV :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2015)

Zur "Überbrückung" bis 2 Broke Girls wird ge:rock:t!

Video: Rockpalast: Rock Hard Festival 2015 - Kreator : Sendung vom 29.06.2015 - WDR Fernsehen

Edit: Ventor drummt sich mal wieder die Seele aus dem Leib! :crazy: :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2015)

Bundestag Live - Debatte zur Situation nach dem Auslaufen der Griechenlandfinanzhilfe

phoenix Livestream


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2015)

Vorstellung: Neuer Audi A4 (B9) 2016 im Detail (Weltpremiere!) by passion:driving



Weltpremiere 2015 Audi A4 Avant und Limousine (B9) in Ingolstadt by Ausfahrt.tv

​


----------



## BlueLynne (1 Juli 2015)

Anne Will - Griechenland .... (for ever ...)


----------



## Death Row (3 Juli 2015)

*Notting Hill*

Hmm, mir ist wieder was ins Auge gefallen. Muss am Wetter liegen


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juli 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Notting Hill*
> 
> Hmm, mir ist wieder was ins Auge gefallen. Muss am Wetter liegen



Hoffe das schaust du nur wegen einer schönen Frau die neben dir sitzt 

BTT: *Vikings* - Staffel 2 Finale

Der Burner die letzte Folge :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hoffe das schaust du nur wegen einer schönen Frau die neben dir sitzt



Na klar. Denkst du etwa ich bin ein einsamer Single, dessen romantische Ader gerne mal hervortritt? Neeeee

Doch


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juli 2015)

Verdammt da geht es dir ja wie mir 

Aber Notting Hill geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## RoadDog (4 Juli 2015)

*New Look Wireless* [Day 2] Finsbury Park, London, England 

Yahoo Live Stream


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juli 2015)

WM Damen Fußball Spiel um 3. Platz


----------



## Hehnii (5 Juli 2015)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> WM Damen Fußball Spiel um 3. Platz



ich auch


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juli 2015)

*Im Land der Raketenwürmer*

Grandios :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juli 2015)

*Timber Kings*

Die Jungs haben es echt drauf :thumbup:


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

ich schaue formel E


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juli 2015)

Lethal Weapon - Director's Cut


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juli 2015)

*Game of thrones* - Staffel 2


----------



## RoadDog (5 Juli 2015)

*Serenity* auf rtl2


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E01 & E02


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juli 2015)

Gerade gesehen: Hannes Jaenicke - Im Einsatz für Löwen - Dokumentation - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juli 2015)

Tennis: Wimbledon 2015 N. Djokovic (SRB) - R. Federer (SUI), Finale Herren


----------



## Toolman (12 Juli 2015)

Telekom-Cup


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2015)

*Spiegel TV*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juli 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E03 & E04


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juli 2015)

*The Following* S02E01


----------



## RoadDog (14 Juli 2015)

*Nashville* s03e01-04


----------



## MetalFan (15 Juli 2015)

*Mein bester Feind* Folge 3


----------



## MetalFan (15 Juli 2015)

*Homeland* S04E01 - E03


----------



## pofgo (15 Juli 2015)

Elementary S2-E7


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Juli 2015)

*Marvel's Agent Carter S01E7 - E8 auf SyFy HD*


----------



## MetalFan (17 Juli 2015)

ZDF Live | Heute im Parlament - Sondersitzung zu Griechenlandhilfen


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ZDF Live | Heute im Parlament - Sondersitzung zu Griechenlandhilfen



Ich auch, vereinzelt aber Ton aus


----------



## RoadDog (17 Juli 2015)

*Chicago Fire* S03E07-E13


----------



## Toolman (18 Juli 2015)

Testspiel *Bayern München - Valencia* in China


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2015)

*Michael Martin - Abenteuer Wüste* auf ZDFinfo HD


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2015)

Darts - World Matchplay


----------



## Devilfish (19 Juli 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Darts - World Matchplay



Jepp. Und da muss man bis zum Zu-Bett-Gehen nichtmal umschalten ^^


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juli 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Jepp. Und da muss man bis zum Zu-Bett-Gehen nichtmal umschalten ^^



Man kann aber gerne bei langweiligen Sendungen umschalten 

BTT: *The A-Team*


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juli 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E05 & E06


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2015)

Yeah, mein Cousin voll in Action


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juli 2015)

*Orange is the new black *- S01E01

Sch*** Arbeit immer


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2015)

Nach 37 Grad - Süße Welpen suchen ein Zuhause - ZDF.de

jetzt Leschs Kosmos - Albtraum Atombombe - 70 Jahre und kein Ende? - ZDF.de


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2015)

*The Following* S02E02


----------



## MetalFan (22 Juli 2015)

*Homeland* S04E04 - E06


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juli 2015)

Sport1 Testspiel

FC - Espanyol Barcelona


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2015)

*'The 100' Pilot Folge auf ProSieben*


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Juli 2015)

*The 100*

Neue Serie auf Pro7. Aber nach zehn Minuten denk ich schon kopf99

Muss ich wohl gleich zu Game of thrones wechseln


----------



## RoadDog (23 Juli 2015)

*Sharknado 3* auf syfy


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Juli 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Sharknado 3* auf syfy



Ne oder? 

Die ersten Beiden waren doch schon so schlecht


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ne oder?
> 
> Die ersten Beiden waren doch schon so schlecht



und der 3.Teil war die Krönung


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juli 2015)

*The Walking Dead* Webisods


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2015)

Darts World Matchplay

Van Gerwen - White, geiles Spiel


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juli 2015)

*Shameless* S01E01 - E02 mit Emmy Rossum :drip:  in der 7tv-SmartTV-App. :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2015)

*Men In Black*
KULT!


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juli 2015)

*Gregs Tagebuch*

Sehr witzig


----------



## Schweizer (26 Juli 2015)

Arsenal FC - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## RoadDog (26 Juli 2015)

*Train* @ Yahoo Stream


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2015)

*Zorn der Titanen* auf RTL HD


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juli 2015)

Darts World Matchplay

Finale: Wade - Van Gerwen


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juli 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E07 & E08


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juli 2015)

*The Following* S02E03


----------



## Hehnii (27 Juli 2015)

"Zwei an einem Tag"

Hat der Koch ausgesucht. :angry: Ich kann nix dafür.


----------



## brightsider (28 Juli 2015)

Ich bin momentan am Supernatural gucken. Derzeit Staffel 3.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2015)

*The 100* S01E01 - E03

Muss dafür Chrome nutzen, da alles andere irgendwie wieder nicht geht! :damnpc:


----------



## pofgo (28 Juli 2015)

Hannibal S2-E9


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2015)

37 Grad - Die Pflege macht uns arm! - ZDF.de


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2015)

Geil geil geil, :thx: ARTE! :WOW: Freue mich schon das zu Hause auf dem großen TV zu sehen und zu hören! :rock:

Arch Enemy au Hellfest 2015 | ARTE Concert Alissa! :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2015)

*Homeland* S04E07 - E09


----------



## Death Row (29 Juli 2015)

*The 100* auf Pro 7


----------



## tywin10 (29 Juli 2015)

In nicht ganz 2 Stunden "The Strain". Die Trailer sind zumindest vielversprechend.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Juli 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *The 100* auf Pro 7



Hat dir die erste Folge nicht schon gereicht? 

*Game of thrones* - Staffel 4 :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2015)

Wacken Live Online Stream bei Arte :rock:


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2015)

*Hitler und Mussolini - Der Weg in den Untergang* auf ZDF Info


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2015)

Die Pre-Race Show und im Anschluss das 'Windows 10 400' Rennen der NASCAR in Pocono


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2015)

Amorphis Wacken 2015 :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (3 Aug. 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E09 & E10


----------



## MetalFan (3 Aug. 2015)

*The Following* S02E04


----------



## MetalFan (3 Aug. 2015)

*Anger Management* S02E59 & E60

*Modern Family* S05E01


----------



## MetalFan (4 Aug. 2015)

*The 100* S01E04 & E05


----------



## MetalFan (4 Aug. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E01


----------



## pofgo (4 Aug. 2015)

Shameless S02E04


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2015)

*2 Broke Girls* S04E19


----------



## RoadDog (5 Aug. 2015)

*Z Nation* auf syfy


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2015)

*Homeland* S04E10 - E12


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Aug. 2015)

*Vikings S01E04 - E09*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2015)

*Shameless* S01E03


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2015)

*BVB - Wolfsberger AC*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *BVB - Wolfsberger AC*



Ich habe soeben auch zu ARD geschaltet.


----------



## Death Row (8 Aug. 2015)

*Tierbabys - süß und wild!* auf Vox


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Aug. 2015)

*Notaufnahme extrem*

Krass was die alles zeigen 

Da kommt ja fast das Abendessen wieder hoch. Und krass was Ärzte heute alles wieder flicken können


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2015)

DFB-Pokal 2015 1. Hauptrunde - Chemnitzer FC vs. Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Schau mir die Serie The Walking Dead zum dritten Mal an um im Oktober fit zu sein für Staffel 6.


----------



## MetalFan (10 Aug. 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E11


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Aug. 2015)

*Lindsey Stirling* Live at London Blu Ray


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Aug. 2015)

*Big bang theory*

Montag halt


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2015)

St. Pauli-Gladbach

DFB-Pokal halt


----------



## MetalFan (10 Aug. 2015)

*Anger Management* S02E61 & E62

*Modern Family* S05E02


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2015)

Jetzt auch DFB-Pokal


----------



## MetalFan (10 Aug. 2015)

*The Following* S02E05


----------



## MetalFan (11 Aug. 2015)

19:09 - Der schwarzgelbe Talk mit Thomas Tuchel


----------



## pofgo (11 Aug. 2015)

shameless-us-s04e04


----------



## MetalFan (11 Aug. 2015)

*The 100* S01E06 & E07


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Aug. 2015)

*Game of thrones* - Staffel 4


----------



## MetalFan (11 Aug. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E02


----------



## MetalFan (12 Aug. 2015)

*Shameless* S01E04 - E06


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2015)

OITNB S01E05 + Radeln


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> OITNB S01E05 + Radeln



*OITNB S01E06* ohne Radeln


----------



## RoadDog (13 Aug. 2015)

*iZombie* auf sixx hd


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2015)

Overspel Trailer 3te Staffel :WOW::WOW: kan niet wachten


----------



## Death Row (15 Aug. 2015)

*Sportschau*


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2015)

Bundesliga 2015/2016 1. Spieltag - Borussia Dortmund vs. Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## Death Row (16 Aug. 2015)

*Doppelpass*


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Doppelpass*



Schaue ich auch nebenbei...


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Doppelpass*



Dito, Rudi hätte nicht sein müssen


----------



## MetalFan (16 Aug. 2015)

3. Bundesliga 2015/2016 3. Spieltag - 1. FC Magdeburg vs. Hallescher FC


----------



## Death Row (16 Aug. 2015)

*Mine VLOG | How to YT Tutorial + Gewinnspiel*


----------



## MetalFan (17 Aug. 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E12


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2015)

*Promi Big Brother* Die late night show auf sixx


----------



## MetalFan (18 Aug. 2015)

*The Following* S02E06


----------



## MetalFan (18 Aug. 2015)

*The 100* S01E08 & E09 (mal sehen ob ich jetzt noch beide schaffe..)


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Modern Family Season 5


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E03


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2015)

*Shameless* S01E07 & E08


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2015)




----------



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2015)

Play-Off-Hinspiel UEFA Europa League 2015/2016 - Odds Ballklubb vs. Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2015)

Nach 20 Minuten konnte man denken das Spiel ist gelaufen, aber nicht für den BVB, 0:3 hinten


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2015)

Bilanzpressekonferenz 2015 - Borussia Dortmund GmbH & Co. KGaA


----------



## MetalFan (24 Aug. 2015)

*Resurrection* S02E13


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Aug. 2015)

*Big bang theory*

Montag halt


----------



## MetalFan (24 Aug. 2015)

*The Following* S02E07


----------



## pofgo (24 Aug. 2015)

die erste folge von the fear of the walking dead


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2015)

*The 100* S01E10 & E11


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E04


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2015)

*Shameless* S01E09 & E10


----------



## RoadDog (27 Aug. 2015)

*WWE SummerSlam 2015*


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2015)

Play-Off-Rückspiel UEFA Europa League 2015/2016 - Borussia Dortmund vs. Odds Ballklubb


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Play-Off-Rückspiel UEFA Europa League 2015/2016 - Borussia Dortmund vs. Odds Ballklubb



Ebenso  ..


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Aug. 2015)

*Linkin Park - Rock in Rio 2015 (Live)* 

 :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2015)

*The 100* S01E12 & E13


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Aug. 2015)

*Big bang theory*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E05


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Sep. 2015)

*Game of thrones* Staffel 5

Die arme Sansa hatts echt nicht leicht


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2015)

*Shameless* S01E11 & E12


----------



## Angus MacGyver (4 Sep. 2015)

Habe gestern True Blood S02 beendet. Fange demnächst mit S03 an.


----------



## RoadDog (4 Sep. 2015)

*Marvels Agents of Shield*


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Sep. 2015)

*Fear the walking Death*

Sehr cool


----------



## MetalFan (6 Sep. 2015)

Doku Crystal Meth 2015 - Die schädlichste Droge der Welt 

​


----------



## Death Row (6 Sep. 2015)

*Türkei - Niederlande* auf RTL Nitro 
Euro-Qualifikation


----------



## MetalFan (6 Sep. 2015)

Nach dem neusten Tatort jetzt...

*Under The Dome* S03E01-E03


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Sep. 2015)

*Pain & Gain*

Sehr witzig


----------



## MetalFan (7 Sep. 2015)

Gleich: *Mein bester Feind* Folge 4


----------



## Sachse (7 Sep. 2015)

mal wieder Castle-Marathon, aktuell S02E16, die Staffel geht heut noch durch


----------



## RoadDog (7 Sep. 2015)

*The Last Ship
*
letzte Folge von Staffel 2


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2015)

Nach der neusten Simpsons-Folge jetzt kurz Pause. Danach *CSI: Cyber* S01E01 und wohl auch *Shameless* S02E01 & E02.


----------



## RoadDog (8 Sep. 2015)

*Klondike* s01e01 + e02


----------



## MetalFan (9 Sep. 2015)

*The Following* S02E08 &E09


----------



## MetalFan (9 Sep. 2015)

'Hey Siri' Apple Special Event. September 9, 2015.


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2015)

Musikvideo 

*The Common Linnets* - Hearts on Fire (Ilse in Shorts :drip: )


----------



## Sachse (11 Sep. 2015)

Auftakt der 50. Season 

New England Patriots vs. Pittsburgh Steelers :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> Auftakt der 50. Season



Geht doch erst am Dienstag richtig los


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2015)

*Overspel* - S03E01 :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2015)

*Rage Against The Machine - Live in Düsseldorf 2000* :rock:


----------



## Toolman (13 Sep. 2015)

*NASCAR* 'Federated Auto Parts 400' Rennen in Richmond


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Rage Against The Machine - Live in Düsseldorf 2000* :rock:



Haste mich gesehen? Ich war dabei


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Sep. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Haste mich gesehen? Ich war dabei



Coolio 

Weiß doch gar nicht wie du aussiehst


----------



## Devilfish (13 Sep. 2015)

Seahawks at Rams
ran NFL auf Pro7 Maxx


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Sep. 2015)

Walking Dead , Staffel 4 

Die ersten 3 Staffeln in den letzten 6 Tagen cbab89


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Sep. 2015)

Gollum schrieb:


> Walking Dead , Staffel 4
> 
> Die ersten 3 Staffeln in den letzten 6 Tagen cbab89



So gings mir auch. War zu spannend. Bin gespannt auf Staffel 6 :WOW:

*BTT: *

*Seattle Seahawks gegen St. Louis Rams*

aber gleich gehts zu *Star Trek - Into darkness*


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2015)

:WOW: Neues Album im November, Tour folgt dann hoffentlich bald


----------



## RoadDog (15 Sep. 2015)

*Chicago P.D.* s02e01 - e03


----------



## MetalFan (16 Sep. 2015)

*The Following* S02E10


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2015)

*Moonshiners*

Die Amis sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2015)

*Pitch Perfect*


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2015)

*Pitch Perfect*


----------



## RoadDog (19 Sep. 2015)

*iHeartRadio Music Festival 2015 Night 1*


----------



## paule25 (20 Sep. 2015)

Formel 1 bei Sky.


----------



## Devilfish (20 Sep. 2015)

NFL

Patriots @ Bills


----------



## Sachse (20 Sep. 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> NFL
> 
> Patriots @ Bills



second that, let's go Brady :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Sep. 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> NFL
> 
> Patriots @ Bills



Dito----------


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Sep. 2015)

Bitte jeder 50-100 mal anschauen, man kann Freikarten gewinnen


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E02


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2015)

*Under The Dome* S03E06 & E07


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E07


----------



## MetalFan (23 Sep. 2015)

*The Following* S02E11


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Sep. 2015)

*Overspel* - Seizoen 3 Aflevering 2


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Sep. 2015)

*Rammstein - Live from Madison Square Garden *

"Manche führen, manche folgen" :rock:


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Sep. 2015)

*ran-Football

Falcons - Cowboys*


----------



## Devilfish (27 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *ran-Football
> 
> Falcons - Cowboys*



Jepp, dito.


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2015)

*Overspel* - Seizoen 3 Aflevering 3


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E03


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2015)

Mal sehen wie weit ich heute komme...

*Under The Dome* S03E08 - E10


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2015)

*The Following* S02E12


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2015)

*Shameless* S02E07 & E08


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2015)

ZDFZoom - Hinter den Kulissen von Konzertveranstaltern - aka scheiß Eventim


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Star Wars - A new hope*

Zum Überbrücken der Zeit bis die Macht erwacht


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Tomorrow, When the war began*

Cooler Film. Schade das es keine Fortsetzung gibt.


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2015)

heute kein BuLi Topspiel, also switche ich zwischen...

PL: *Chelsea - Southampton

*und

College Football: *Michigan State Spartans - Purdue Boilermakers*


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2015)

*Bundesliga Pur*


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2015)

ARD - Deutschland Dein Tag 

Sehr interessant und unterhaltsam


----------



## MetalFan (5 Okt. 2015)

*So! Muncu!* 2. Oktober 2015


----------



## MetalFan (5 Okt. 2015)

*So! Muncu!* 2. Oktober 2015


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E04


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2015)

*The Following* S02E13


----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2015)

Nichts, denn der Fernseher geht nicht an.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2015)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit, Filme und Serien zu schauen, seit ca. 3 Wochen zu nix gekommen 

*Orange is the new Black* - S01E09


----------



## RoadDog (6 Okt. 2015)

endlich geht es weiter :WOW:

*Supernatural* s10e01 - e02


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E09

Wurde von ProSieben in die Nacht verbannt. Wieder ein Beweis dafür, das die Mehrheit der für die Quotenmessung herangezogenen Deutschen keine Ahnung von guter Unterhaltung haben!  :angry:


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2015)

*Shameless* S02E09 &E10


----------



## MetalFan (7 Okt. 2015)

*Under The Dome* S03E11 - E13


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2015)

CL Frauen

Twente Enschede - Bazis


----------



## RoadDog (7 Okt. 2015)

es kann nur besser werden...  Heroes fing mal gut an wurde jedoch im laufe der Zeit immer mieser 

*Heroes: Reborn* s01e01


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> es kann nur besser werden...  Heroes fing mal gut an wurde jedoch im laufe der Zeit immer mieser
> 
> *Heroes: Reborn* s01e01



Stimmt, 2te Staffel war schon so schlecht, da hab ich aufgehört


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2015)

*Overspel* - Seizoen 3 Aflevering 4


----------



## orange (7 Okt. 2015)

*blindspot* s01e01

die erste folge war sehr spannend...mal schauen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Okt. 2015)

*Transformers - Die Rache*

Was sonst


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Momentan under the dome


----------



## RoadDog (11 Okt. 2015)

*The Hole* auf Sat1


----------



## Toolman (11 Okt. 2015)

*College Football* Clemson Tigers – Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets


----------



## Toolman (11 Okt. 2015)

*NASCAR Sprint Cup Chase Rennen *auf dem Charlotte Motor Speedway


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Okt. 2015)

*Orange is the new Black* - S02E06


----------



## Toolman (11 Okt. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> *NASCAR Sprint Cup Chase Rennen *auf dem Charlotte Motor Speedway


Zweiter Versuch, diesmal spielt das Wetter mit


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Okt. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> *NASCAR Sprint Cup Chase Rennen *auf dem Charlotte Motor Speedway



Wo schaut man denn solche Sachen? 

*Simpsons*


----------



## RoadDog (11 Okt. 2015)

*Discovery - Vulkane*


----------



## RoadDog (11 Okt. 2015)

*Kill The Boss 2*


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Okt. 2015)

Fernsehkritik TV - Folge 167 Gast: Hugo Egon Balder, sehr geil :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Okt. 2015)

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*


----------



## RoadDog (12 Okt. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* s06e01


----------



## MetalFan (13 Okt. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E05


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Okt. 2015)

*Chicago P.D. S02E07 u. E08 auf AXN HD*


----------



## Schweizer (13 Okt. 2015)

arte: Die große Zuckerlüge


----------



## RoadDog (13 Okt. 2015)

*Heroes Reborn* s01e02 auf Syfy hd


----------



## MetalFan (13 Okt. 2015)

*The Following* S02E14


----------



## RoadDog (13 Okt. 2015)

*Supernatural *s10e03 + e04


----------



## MetalFan (13 Okt. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E10


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2015)

*Orange is the new black* S01E01

Sehr witzig


----------



## MetalFan (14 Okt. 2015)

*The 100* S02E01 - E03


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Okt. 2015)

Schon fertig mit dem Aufwärmen Metal???

BTT:

*Orange is the new black* S01E02

Geilomat happy010


----------



## orange (14 Okt. 2015)

*chosen* s03e06


----------



## Death Row (14 Okt. 2015)

Immer wieder schön ihre Stimme zu hören 




*#09 ★ DEIN: Super Mario Maker - Gruselvillen und mehr*
https://youtu.be/hRlsmQUlutA


----------



## MetalFan (14 Okt. 2015)

*Shameless* S02E11 & E12


----------



## JassyW92 (15 Okt. 2015)

The 100 .... Top Serie


----------



## MetalFan (16 Okt. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E06


----------



## Toolman (17 Okt. 2015)

*Tottenham - Liverpöhler *


----------



## orange (18 Okt. 2015)

*Fargo* s02e01


----------



## MetalFan (21 Okt. 2015)

*The Following* S02E15


----------



## pofgo (21 Okt. 2015)

Watch Brooklyn Nine-Nine Staffel 1 Folge 19


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2015)

*Back to the Future 2* - Was sonst?  Natürlich BD Originalfassung mit UT :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Okt. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Back to the Future 2* - Was sonst?  Natürlich BD Originalfassung mit UT :thumbup:



Dito 

Also natürlich ohne HD Gedöns. Nur RTLII quali


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2015)

*Back To The Present - Die Zukunft ist jetzt!*


----------



## MetalFan (22 Okt. 2015)

UEFA Europa League 2015/16 - Gruppenphase 3. Spieltag - FK Qäbälä vs. Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

EM Quali der Frauen: Deutschland - Russland


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2015)

Irgendwie nie dazu gekommen, den mal zu schauen, also ausnahmsweise mal einen Film bei den Privaten

*Stromberg - Der Film*


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2015)

*Resident Evil - Retribution*

Irgendwie all die Jahre verpasst. Glaub die Filme werden aber immer schlechter.


----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Resident Evil - Retribution*
> 
> Irgendwie all die Jahre verpasst. Glaub die Filme werden aber immer schlechter.



Das glaubst du nicht nur, das ist auch so.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Resident Evil - Retribution*
> 
> Irgendwie all die Jahre verpasst. Glaub die Filme werden aber immer schlechter.



Der erste war schon Schrott, danach sank das Niveau dann unter Null 

Die ersten beiden sogar im Kino gesehen, kein Mensch weiß warum


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Okt. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Der erste war schon Schrott, danach sank das Niveau dann unter Null



Da ich nie Resident Evil gespielt hab, find ich die Filme eigentlich ganz gut. Vor allem der Zweite und Dritte gefallen mir. Zombies abschlachten und eine hübsche, toughe Kämpferin sind doch eine gute Mischung


----------



## MetalFan (27 Okt. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E07


----------



## MetalFan (27 Okt. 2015)

*The 100* S02E06 & E07


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2015)

*Orange is the new black* S01E08

Taylor gefällt mir immer besser 

Und die lesbische Freundin :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Okt. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E12


----------



## RoadDog (29 Okt. 2015)

*Spaceballs* der einzig wahre Star Wars Film


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2015)

*The Special One vs. The Normal One *


----------



## Death Row (31 Okt. 2015)

*Sportschau*


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2015)

ARTE - Cinema Perverso

Doku über die früheren Bahnhofskinos


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E08


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2015)

*#003 ► mineCRAFT | Alter, wie die alle bauen! Krass!*


----------



## pofgo (3 Nov. 2015)

Lie to Me S1 F8


----------



## RoadDog (3 Nov. 2015)

*Heroes Reborn* s01e05


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2015)

*The 100* S02E08 & E09


----------



## RoadDog (3 Nov. 2015)

*Supernatural* s10e09 + e10


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2015)

*The Strain* S01E13


----------



## achim0081500 (3 Nov. 2015)

Star Trek - Der Film (ganz großes Kino)


----------



## kochendchen (3 Nov. 2015)

Nicer dicer plus


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2015)

*Orange is the new black* S02E08

Coole Serie :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (4 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E01 :WOW: und mal sehen wie weit ich heute noch komme...


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2015)

Gleich: *Zorn - Wo kein Licht*


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2015)

*Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd* :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (6 Nov. 2015)

Zum Goldenen V - Vorglühen mit Serdar Somuncu

Zum Goldenen V - RedebedarV - SERDAR SOMUNCU über ANGST

Zum Goldenen V - Vreigang - SERDAR SOMUNCU & VISA VIE sprühen


----------



## RoadDog (7 Nov. 2015)

*Welcome to the Jungle*


----------



## MetalFan (7 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E04 und so weit meine Augen heute noch mitmachen...


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Nov. 2015)

*Star Wars Rebels* S02E02

Eigentlich eine sehr interessante Story aber schade das nicht noch mehr drauß gemacht wurde


----------



## achim0081500 (9 Nov. 2015)

The Walking Dead S06E05


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

Zum Goldenen V - SpielViese - SERDAR SOMUNCU + SCHATTEN & HELDEN


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E09


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

*The 100* S02E10


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E08...


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Nov. 2015)

*Sport in Nordkorea* - Doku

Echt erschreckend was da so abgeht...


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Michel Abdollahi: Im Nazidorf | Panorama - die Reporter | NDR


----------



## Death Row (11 Nov. 2015)

*ZDF Drehscheibe*


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

ZDF heute-show vom 06.11.2015


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E10...


----------



## achim0081500 (12 Nov. 2015)

3-Headed Shark Attack


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Nov. 2015)

*Awkward* - S02E03

Eigentlich nur wegen Greer Grammer mal reingeschaut, ist ganz lustig


----------



## RoadDog (13 Nov. 2015)

*Agent X* s01e01 + e02


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2015)

Circus HalliGalli "Badetag-Special"


----------



## MetalFan (17 Nov. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E10


----------



## Death Row (18 Nov. 2015)

*Hannover - Pressekonferenz zur Sicherheitslage auf Phoenix*


----------



## Sven. (18 Nov. 2015)

Auf DVD WWE Best Of RAW von 1983 - 2002


----------



## MetalFan (18 Nov. 2015)

*The 100* S02E11-E13


----------



## MetalFan (18 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E13 & E14


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2015)

*Vier Fäuste gegen Rio*

Einfach grandios


----------



## Death Row (20 Nov. 2015)

*Sister Act* auf ZDF Neo

:WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2015)

*Anger Management*

Charlie ist schon ganz schön gestört


----------



## achim0081500 (20 Nov. 2015)

heute show


----------



## RoadDog (21 Nov. 2015)

*Marvels Jessica Jones* S01E01 + E02


----------



## Death Row (21 Nov. 2015)

*Sportschau Live*


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Nov. 2015)

*35 Jahre PUR*

Auch wenn viele Leute PUR verteufeln und hassen, ist es sehr cool zu sehen, dass man trotz "großen" Erfolges und Karriere so bodenständig und familienbzogen bleiben kann.

Daran könnte sich so mancher "Star" eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## pofgo (22 Nov. 2015)

Mr. Robot [dt./OV] 1 Staffel


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E11


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2015)

*Buffalo Bills* at* New England Patriots*


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2015)

*The 100* S03E14-E16


----------



## RoadDog (24 Nov. 2015)

*Supernatural* S10E15 + E16


----------



## MetalFan (25 Nov. 2015)

*Teamwork* S01E01


----------



## Toolman (25 Nov. 2015)

mal wieder ausgegraben:

*Rammstein* - Völkerball Tour - _Live @ Nimes 2005_


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Nov. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> mal wieder ausgegraben:
> 
> *Rammstein* - Völkerball Tour - _Live @ Nimes 2005_



Sehr geil :thumbup:

Wusste nicht, dass das deine Musik ist 

BTW: *Alien* - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt


----------



## Toolman (25 Nov. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Sehr geil :thumbup:
> 
> Wusste nicht, dass das deine Musik ist


Tja, scheinbar weißt du so einiges nicht


----------



## MetalFan (25 Nov. 2015)

*The Walking Dead* S05E15 & E16


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Nov. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> Tja, scheinbar weißt du so einiges nicht



Wenigstens haste bei Musik Geschmack


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Grad mit Staffel 9 von Big Bang Theory angefangen. Episode 2


----------



## RoadDog (28 Nov. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wenigstens haste bei Musik Geschmack



Hä Rammstein = Musik und Geschmack  bei dem Geschrammel bluten einem ja die Ohren


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Hä Rammstein = Musik und Geschmack  bei dem Geschrammel bluten einem ja die Ohren



Wenigstens bekommste bei der Bühnenshow kein Augenkrebs wie bei Taylor


----------



## RoadDog (28 Nov. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wenigstens bekommste bei der Bühnenshow kein Augenkrebs wie bei Taylor



Tja Harry jedem das seine ich stehe nun mal nicht auf alte Männer.


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Tja Harry jedem das seine ich stehe nun mal nicht auf alte Männer.



Das war auch nicht auf die hübsche Taylor bezogen, sondern auf das alberne Rumgehüpfe und die bescheuerten Kostüme.

Da schau ich mir lieber eine brachiale Pyroshow an :WOW:

Zum Vergleich:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1rmSUbZqM ->Albern

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSaa3vC_n2k -> MEGA


----------



## RoadDog (28 Nov. 2015)

@Harry

Das ist jetzt aber wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Eine junge Frau mit anderer Musikrichtung hat nun mal auch eine andere Bühnenshow als eine Band die Rock/Heavy weiß der Geier was die spielen hat, aber egal zurück zum Thema.


*Fall Out Boy: Jimmy Kimmel Live! Post-Show Concert 2015 *

geiles Teil


----------



## Death Row (28 Nov. 2015)

*TV Total Turmspringen*

.....sofern es nicht allzu langweilig wird.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Nov. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Eine junge Frau mit anderer Musikrichtung hat nun mal auch eine andere Bühnenshow als eine Band die Rock/Heavy weiß der Geier was die spielen hat, aber egal zurück zum Thema.



Ist doch beides Obst 

Was hat das mit der Musikrichtung zu tun? Man kann trotzdem ne gute Show liefern. Egal welche Musik man macht!!!

*BTT:* Scrubs


----------



## MetalFan (1 Dez. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E12


----------



## Toolman (1 Dez. 2015)

*Baltimore Ravens* at *Cleveland Browns*


----------



## MetalFan (2 Dez. 2015)

Why Hitler Lost the War: German Strategic Mistakes in WWII


----------



## Toolman (4 Dez. 2015)

*Green Bay Packers* at *Detroit Lions*


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

Wieder Wintersport auf ZDF


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Dez. 2015)

*Die fünf Besten* - Riesenkräne

Was ein Vergleich kopf99

Da kann ich auch Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

harry1982 schrieb:


> *die fünf besten* - riesenkräne
> 
> was ein vergleich kopf99
> 
> da kann ich auch äpfel mit birnen vergleichen



N24? ntv?


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Dez. 2015)

Nein erschreckenderweise *DMAX*


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

Da hätte ich echt mehr Stil bei denen erwartet


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Dez. 2015)

Am geilsten find ich ja in letzter Zeit bei denen diese ganzen "Bauer" und "Profis"

Pool-Profis, Baumhaus-Profis, Pool-Bauer, Thekenbauer, Aquarium-Profis und Timber Kings.

Teilweise echt geil was die Bauen aber wenn ich die Amis und Handwerk sehe, rollen sich mir die Fußnägel auf


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

Die Profis bestehen denke ich größtenteils aus Selbstdarstellern und einem Drehbuch


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2015)

Vermisst Spezial auf RTL

Ach immer diese blöden allergischen Reaktionen in meinen Augen wenn ich sowas sehen muss


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Vermisst Spezial auf RTL
> 
> Ach immer diese blöden allergischen Reaktionen in meinen Augen wenn ich sowas sehen muss



Hab ich immer, wenn ich aus Versehen auf RTL lande


----------



## Devilfish (6 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Hab ich immer, wenn ich aus Versehen auf RTL lande



Da zuckt der ganze Körper, vor allem der Finger zum Programm wechseln 

Ich schau gerade NFL Football auf Pro7 Maxx.
*Seahawks @ Vikings*


----------



## Death Row (7 Dez. 2015)

*Die Wölfe von Tschernobyl* auf Phoenix


----------



## MetalFan (7 Dez. 2015)

*Supernatural* S08E17


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Dez. 2015)

5 Days left, freu mich schon auf die verrückten Mädels


----------



## disharm (8 Dez. 2015)

Game of Thrones S04/ 3


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2015)

*CSI: Cyber* S01E13


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Em_AN4K1A

:drip:


----------



## RoadDog (8 Dez. 2015)

*Rules of Engagement*


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2015)

*Supernatural* S08E18 & E19


----------



## RoadDog (8 Dez. 2015)

*Supernatural* S10E19 + E20


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Dez. 2015)

1. Mal Zeit zum Biathlon schauen  Go Miri Go!


----------



## Claudia (11 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> 1. Mal Zeit zum Biathlon schauen  Go Miri Go!



dito neben dem Festplatte aufräumen  wenn sie so schießt wie in Östersund dann sollte es klappen mit einem vorderen Platz


----------



## dante_23 (11 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> 1. Mal Zeit zum Biathlon schauen  Go Miri Go!



ich habe es auch geschaut - war ein tolles mannschaftsergebnis unserer mädels


----------



## Death Row (11 Dez. 2015)

*Verschwörungstheorien - Leben im Wahn* auf ZDFinfo

Geil :crazy::crazy:


----------



## RoadDog (12 Dez. 2015)

*iHeartRadio Jingle Ball 2015* Live on Yahoo

das wird eine lange Nacht


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Aladdin*

Immer wieder geil


----------



## Death Row (13 Dez. 2015)

*White House Down* auf RTL


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Hangover 3*


----------



## RoadDog (13 Dez. 2015)

*Piranha 2*

toller Film happy010


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Piranha 2*
> 
> toller Film happy010



Bestimmt so gut wie Sharknado 2


----------



## RoadDog (13 Dez. 2015)

einzig wegen Danielle Panabaker und Katrina Bowden kann man Piranha 2 anschauen


----------



## MetalFan (14 Dez. 2015)

*Joko gegen Klass - Das Duell um die Welt* S04E03


----------



## RoadDog (15 Dez. 2015)

*Star Trek: Into Darkness*


----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2015)

*Irak - Amerika's gescheiterte Mission *auf ZDF Info


----------



## MetalFan (16 Dez. 2015)

*Circus HalliGalli* S06E13 Weihnachts-Spezial


----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2015)

*TV Total Finale *


----------



## MetalFan (16 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *TV Total Finale *



Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2015)

*Jessica Jones* S01E03 - E06


----------



## achim0081500 (18 Dez. 2015)

Tele 5 SchleFaZ


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2015)

*Overspel* - Seizoen 3 Aflevering 1  :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (20 Dez. 2015)

*Supernatural* S08E20


----------



## MetalFan (22 Dez. 2015)

Inside Apple, part one - 60 Minutes Videos - CBS News

Inside Apple, part two - 60 Minutes Videos - CBS News

Can Apple still change the world? - Videos - CBS News


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2015)

*2 Broke Girls*


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2015)

*Supernatural* S10E21 - E23


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2015)

Darts WM - Das war wohl nix mit Max Hopp


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2015)

Neues aus Büttenwarder - Neue Folge "Haggnschuss" :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2015)

*Hart of Dixie* S04E09 - E10


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2015)

*Der Bau-Trupp* - Hämmern mit Herz 

Wenn die Amis bauen bekomm ich Plaque


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2015)

ARTE - Die Tanzschüler der Pariser Oper, Eine andere Welt

Dokureihe - Man glaubt es kaum, aber sowas finde ich immer sehr interessant


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> ARTE - Die Tanzschüler der Pariser Oper, Eine andere Welt
> 
> Dokureihe - Man glaubt es kaum, aber sowas finde ich immer sehr interessant



Ja man glaubt es kaum 

*Der kleine Lord*

Ein *MUSS* an Weihnachten :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2015)

*2012* mal wieder


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Der Bau-Trupp* - Hämmern mit Herz
> 
> Wenn die Amis bauen bekomm ich Plaque




Jaja. Aber mich mobben wenn ich mal RTL gucke ^^


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Jaja. Aber mich mobben wenn ich mal RTL gucke ^^



Ey das ist wenigstens DMAX!!!


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2015)

*Mythbusters* Simpson Episode


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2015)

*Ich, einfach unverbesserlich *

Minions :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Minions :WOW:



oder einfach nur Kinderüberraschungseier mit Gesicht happy010


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2015)

Und weils so schön ist:

*Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 2*

Natürlich wegen den Minions :WOW:


----------



## achim0081500 (26 Dez. 2015)

Tatortreiniger - Bestattungsvorsorge


----------



## RoadDog (26 Dez. 2015)

*Tucker and Dale vs. Evil*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Dez. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Tucker and Dale vs. Evil*



Du hast ja doch Geschmack. Ein Mega Film 

BTT:

*Full Metal Jacket*

Grandioser Film :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (28 Dez. 2015)

*Biathlon auf Schalke*


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Biathlon auf Schalke*



Haben sie den Fußball endlich aufgegeben??? 

*The big bang theory*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2015)

gestern schon das geile Spiel verpasst 

Heute nur Darts-WM


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Dez. 2015)

*Jurassic Park* 

Mega Film


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2015)

Der Tatortreiniger - E.M.M.A 206

Die Folge ist ja mal geil


----------



## achim0081500 (31 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Der Tatortreiniger - E.M.M.A 206
> 
> Die Folge ist ja mal geil



hehe ja :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Dez. 2015)

*Sons of Anarchy Staffel 7 Marathon*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Der Tatortreiniger - E.M.M.A 206
> 
> Die Folge ist ja mal geil



Erinnert mich ein wenig an EX Machina


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Timber Kings XXL*

Grandios was die da Zaubern :WOW:

Ich will auch so ein Blockhaus


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2016)

*4-Schanzen-Tournee.*

Irgendwie nicht so spannend. Früher war mehr Lametta. Und mehr Schnee. Ob es nächstes Jahr wieder da stattfinden wird?


----------



## achim0081500 (1 Jan. 2016)

The Man In The High Castle S01E02


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2016)

*ARTE - Die Welt der Haie*

Faszinierend (würde Spock sagen)


----------



## Baustert Paul (1 Jan. 2016)

Ich schaue Tatort mit Helene Fischer.:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Jan. 2016)

*Scary Movie 5*

Auch wenns Death und d15 nicht mögen


----------



## achim0081500 (3 Jan. 2016)

The Man In The High Castle S01E10


----------



## auulo (3 Jan. 2016)

Fluch der Karibik ´, einfach der Hammer der Film


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2016)

*Jets @ Bills* auf P7Maxx #anjedemverdammtensonntag


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Jan. 2016)

*Independence Day*

"Ich hab mir einen Scheißtag ausgesucht, um mit dem Trinken aufzuhören." 

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf den Zweiten :WOW:

Wers noch nicht mitbekommen hat: *Independence Day 2*


----------



## Devilfish (3 Jan. 2016)

*Seahawks @ Cardinals*
ran NFL auf Pro7 Maxx


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2016)

Aufgrund des Stromausfalls gestern verpasst, deshalb jetzt bei RTL Now

*Der Lehrer* - S04E01 mit Jessica


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2016)

*MACHT: Sexspielchen unter Freunden? | #042 ► mineVLOG*

https://youtu.be/02-UR6M-Bh0

Hach Isabellchen


----------



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2016)

*Seahawks @ Vikings*

NFL Playoffs

Go Hawks :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2016)

*Die vielen Gesichter des David Bowie* auf ARD


----------



## MetalFan (12 Jan. 2016)

*The Bridge* S01E09 & E10


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2016)

*Der Tag* auf Phoenix


----------



## MetalFan (13 Jan. 2016)

Obama's 2016 State of the Union Address


----------



## RoadDog (13 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo* auf Pro7


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Zoo* auf Pro7



Ebenfalls :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E01-E03


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2016)

*SeaQuest 2032 (Staffel 3)* E05+06


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Jan. 2016)

*Straight Outta Compton*

Yo brother


----------



## MetalFan (13 Jan. 2016)

*The Bridge* S01E11


----------



## RoadDog (13 Jan. 2016)

*The Man in the High Castle* S01E01 & E02


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2016)

*Der Lehrer* - S04E02


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Jan. 2016)

Sat 1 Spezial - Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Death Row (15 Jan. 2016)

*ARD Mittagsmagazin*


----------



## Death Row (16 Jan. 2016)

*Air Force One* auf Vox


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Jan. 2016)

Was geht mit dir ab Death??? 

*Toy Story II*


----------



## achim0081500 (16 Jan. 2016)

12 Years A Slave


----------



## Death Row (17 Jan. 2016)

*Lip Sync Battle
Staffel 1 Episode 8: Julianne Hough vs. Derek Hough*


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Lip Sync Battle
> Staffel 1 Episode 8: Julianne Hough vs. Derek Hough*



*Nein! Doch! Oh!*

Aber: *Dito* 

Jules kann ganz schön heiß sein :drip:


----------



## Death Row (17 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Nein! Doch! Oh!*
> 
> Aber: *Dito*
> 
> Jules kann ganz schön heiß sein :drip:



Jepp Jepp :drip:

Aber ich spule immer vor


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2016)

*Angie Tribeca* Season 1 auf TNT Serie


----------



## Death Row (17 Jan. 2016)

*Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty* auf Pro 7


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty* auf Pro 7



Schon wieder: Dito


----------



## Death Row (17 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Schon wieder: Dito



Unheimlich


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Unheimlich



War auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Schon wieder: Dito



heiratet doch


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Jan. 2016)




----------



## MetalFan (18 Jan. 2016)

*Mein bester Feind* S01E05


----------



## Death Row (18 Jan. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Mein bester Feind* S01E05



Hallöchen!


----------



## MetalFan (18 Jan. 2016)

*The Bridge* S01E13


----------



## Hehnii (18 Jan. 2016)

Handball auf ARD

zur Zeit sieht es gut aus


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Jan. 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Handball auf ARD
> 
> zur Zeit sieht es gut aus



Jo auf jeden Fall besser als zur HZ


----------



## MetalFan (18 Jan. 2016)

*Morgen hör ich auf* S01E03


----------



## Death Row (19 Jan. 2016)

*Raumschiff Enterprise* auf ZDF Neo HD


----------



## MetalFan (20 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E04-E05


----------



## RoadDog (20 Jan. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Zoo* S01E04-E05



Me too  .


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2016)

*Bad Teacher* auf Pro 7


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2016)

Jessica Ginkel







in *Der Lehrer* auf RTL


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Bad Teacher* auf Pro 7



Würde ja jetzt dito sagen, aber dann kommt der Road wieder 

Ach was solls: *Dito* 

Cameron beim Carwash :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2016)

Der ganze Auftritt im Mediamarkt, und ja ich habe mich auch kurz gesehen


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2016)

*Celebrities read mean tweets*


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Jan. 2016)

Ticket ist heute gekommen, gleich mal zur (langen) Einstimmung 

*The Corrs *- Live in Geneva


----------



## Death Row (23 Jan. 2016)

*French Kiss* auf RTL 2


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Jan. 2016)

*Werner* - Eiskalt


----------



## achim0081500 (23 Jan. 2016)

Interstellar


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2016)

Video "Der Sportschau Club in voller Länge" | Sportschau live | ARD Mediathek

Mit Aki Watzke als Gesprächsgast.


----------



## floyd (24 Jan. 2016)

...die themen hier im forum :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (25 Jan. 2016)

*Space Cowboys* auf kabel1


----------



## Death Row (26 Jan. 2016)

*Letzte Ausfahrt Gera - Acht Stunden mit Beate Zschäpe* auf ZDF


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E06-E07


----------



## Death Row (27 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo Staffel 1 Episode 4: Das Alphatier* auf prosieben.de


----------



## RoadDog (27 Jan. 2016)

*Under The Dome* Marathon

die Serie war irgendwie an mir vorbeigerauscht als sie im TV lief


----------



## Death Row (28 Jan. 2016)

*Zoo Staffel 1 Episode 6: Schlechter Deal* auf prosieben.de


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2016)

Natürlich *Der Lehrer* - auf RTL


----------



## RoadDog (29 Jan. 2016)

weiter geht es mit

*Under The Dome Season 2*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Jan. 2016)

Delain - Live Patronaat Haarlem gestern abend  :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (31 Jan. 2016)

*Under The Dome Season 3*


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Wir sind die Millers*

Emmchen 

 und Jenn :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2016)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E04


----------



## MetalFan (2 Feb. 2016)

*CSI: Cyber* S02E01


----------



## MetalFan (3 Feb. 2016)

*Morgen hör' ich auf* S01E05


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Morgen hör' ich auf*



Das sag ich mir auch immer wieder. Klappt aber nie


----------



## MetalFan (3 Feb. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E08-E09


----------



## RoadDog (3 Feb. 2016)

*Sanctum* auf pro7


----------



## MetalFan (3 Feb. 2016)

Video "Die Story im Ersten: Im Nebel des Krieges" | Reportage / Dokumentation | ARD Mediathek


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2016)

Die Woche ist rum:

Jessica Ginkel in *Der Lehrer* :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (4 Feb. 2016)

Mein Serien Marathon geht weiter mit

*Arrow Season 2*


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Feb. 2016)

*The X-Files 10x01: My Struggle - Der Kampf*

danach

*Shadowhunters 1x01: The Mortal Cup - Der Engelskelch*


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Feb. 2016)

*Apokalypse - Der Erste Weltkrieg*

Immer wieder erschreckend, wie ein paar Vollidioten ein so großes Leid über die Menschen und die Länder bringen können 

Damals genauso wie heute kopf99


----------



## MetalFan (5 Feb. 2016)

Ausfahrt.tv | 2016 Volkswagen VW Tiguan 2.0 TDI 150 PS DSG 4MOTION - Fahrbericht der Probefahrt Test Review 

​


----------



## Hehnii (7 Feb. 2016)

natürlich Sat1 

*SUPER BOWL* :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (7 Feb. 2016)

NFL Super Bowl 50 (2016) - Carolina Panthers vs. Denver Broncos


----------



## RoadDog (8 Feb. 2016)

*The X-Files S10E01*

die neue Mulder Synchro klingt ja schauderhaft :angry:


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Feb. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *The X-Files S10E01*
> 
> die neue Mulder Synchro klingt ja schauderhaft :angry:



*Dito*

Kann mich nicht mehr an die Originalsynchro erinnern


----------



## MetalFan (9 Feb. 2016)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E05

*CSI: Cyber* S02E02


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2016)

*ZDF "Heute"*


----------



## MetalFan (9 Feb. 2016)

*Circus HalliGalli* S07E02


----------



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2016)

*Zoo Staffel 1, Episode 8*


----------



## MetalFan (10 Feb. 2016)

*In the Box* S01E01 - Smudo in the Box


----------



## MetalFan (10 Feb. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E10-E11


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Feb. 2016)

*The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung*

Goiler Film :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Feb. 2016)

Gerade im Sinne von gestern & heute Abend.

*Die Brücke - Transit in den Tod* S03E01 & E02

*Akte X* S10E01

Die Folge begann mit jeder Menge Gänsehaut (Rückblick & Originalvorspann), jedoch wurde die Freude durch die neuen und unpassenden Synchronstimmen von Mulder & Skinner getrübt! 
Eine Schande das ProSieben zu knauserig war um den richtigen Sprecher für Mulder zu engagieren! :angry:


----------



## Death Row (14 Feb. 2016)

*Skispringen *auf Eurosport


----------



## achim0081500 (15 Feb. 2016)

The Walking Dead S06E09


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2016)

*Akte X* S10E02


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Akte X* S10E02



Da schließe ich mich an


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2016)

Nach *Circus HalliGalli* S07E03 jetzt *In the Box* S01E02 - Sido in the Box


----------



## MetalFan (16 Feb. 2016)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E06

*CSI: Cyber* S02E03


----------



## Death Row (17 Feb. 2016)

*Zoo, Staffel 1 Finale*


----------



## MetalFan (17 Feb. 2016)

*Zoo* S01E12-E13


----------



## MetalFan (20 Feb. 2016)

Gerade (heute Mittag) Zeit & Gelegenheit gehabt es auf dem großen TV samt Soundsystem zu schauen! :rock:

The 4 Horsemen haben mal wieder gezeigt wer die Kings of Kotelett sind! :rock: 

*Metallica - Too Heavy 4 Halftime‬ - The Night Before at AT&T Park in San Francisco - February 6, 2016*

​


----------



## RoadDog (20 Feb. 2016)

*Scouts vs. Zombies*


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Feb. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Scouts vs. Zombies*



Ist der genauso lustig wie der Trailer??? Hab mich grade schlapp gelacht


----------



## RoadDog (21 Feb. 2016)

Ja kann man sich anschauen wenn man keinen tiefgründigen Film erwartet, ich fand den ganz lustig


----------



## Death Row (21 Feb. 2016)

*Nachspiel *

ZDFsport - Startseite - ZDFsport.de


----------



## MetalFan (22 Feb. 2016)

*Akte X* S10E03


----------



## Hehnii (22 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Akte X* S10E03



Ich auch und danach CIRCUS HALLIGALLI. :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (22 Feb. 2016)

*Circus HalliGalli* S07E04 und danach *In the Box* S01E03 - Palina in the Box


----------



## RoadDog (22 Feb. 2016)

*Pitch Perfect 2*


----------



## MetalFan (23 Feb. 2016)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E07

*CSI: Cyber* S02E04


----------



## MetalFan (29 Feb. 2016)

*Akte X* S10E04


----------



## RoadDog (29 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Akte X* S10E04



Me too, ich hoffe mal das die Folge besser ist als die von letzter Woche


----------



## MetalFan (29 Feb. 2016)

Circus HalliGalli S07E05


----------



## Hehnii (29 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Circus HalliGalli S07E05



Ich auch! :thumbup: 

Geil! :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2016)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E07

*CSI: Cyber* S02E04


----------



## RoadDog (3 März 2016)

*Arrow* S04E01


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2016)

DFB-Gestammel zur WM-Vergabe 2006


----------



## dante_23 (4 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> DFB-Gestammel zur WM-Vergabe 2006



da muss ich an ewald lienen denken, der genau zu diesem punkt beim lanz befragt wurde.
*
...über mögliche Korruption bei der WM-Vergabe 2006: *
_"Wenn es so wäre, würde mich das Nullkommanull überraschen. Korruption ist so alt wie die Menschheit. Ich bin in drei, vier Ländern unterwegs gewesen und habe dort auch gearbeitet. Was ich dort immer gehört habe, war: 'Bei euch in Deutschland läuft das alles so super und so toll organisiert.' Griechenland und Rumänien zuletzt: 'Bei uns gibt es Korruption, da wird geschmiert.' Da habe ich denen gesagt: 'Leute, vergesst das! Hier wird genauso viel geschmiert und genauso viel korruptes Zeug gemacht. Nur, in diesen Ländern weiß es jeder. Wenn ich ein Grundstück bebauen will, muss ich dem Typen, der da sitzt beim Katasteramt was in die Hand drücken. Bei uns passiert es eben hinter dem Rücken und wir tun so, als wenn wir die sauberste Nation der Welt wären. Wenn Aufträge in der Industrie vergeben werden, das wissen wir doch alle, es gibt Millionen Möglichkeiten dafür, und immer wieder bekommen wir das mit, dass es hier genauso ist. Aber wir sind alle beruhigt, weil die Fifa es ja längst untersucht."_


----------



## RoadDog (4 März 2016)

*Cold Blood* auf 13th Street


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2016)

Biathlon Sprint der Damen


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Biathlon Sprint der Damen



Ebenfalls


----------



## dante_23 (5 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Biathlon Sprint der Damen



danke für den tipp, ich zapp´ mal rein


----------



## Harry1982 (5 März 2016)

*Timber Kings*

Traumhaft was die Bauen


----------



## Devilfish (5 März 2016)

*Texas Killing Fields* mit Chloe Grace Moretz 
auf ZDF neo


----------



## RoadDog (5 März 2016)

Harry hat nen Brett vorm Kopf  

*Ice - Der Tag, an dem die Welt erfriert*


----------



## Harry1982 (5 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Harry hat nen Brett vorm Kopf



Dafür hat er ja ne Stihl um das wegzuschneiden


----------



## RoadDog (6 März 2016)

Yippie-Ya-Yeah, Schweinebacke 

*Stirb langsam 2 und 3*


@Harry endlich hast du wieder einen hübschen Avatar


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> @Harry endlich hast du wieder einen hübschen Avatar



Ja war viel zu lange ohne Nessa 

An deinem müssen wir noch arbeiten


----------



## RoadDog (6 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> An deinem müssen wir noch arbeiten



Dann schau doch in mein Profil dort findest du Taylor mit langen lockigen Haar also die gute alte Zeit wie du immer sagst.


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Dann schau doch in mein Profil dort findest du Taylor mit langen lockigen Haar also die gute alte Zeit wie du immer sagst.



Îch wollte dich grade loben für dein Profilbild 

Taylor mit Zottelmähne ist einfach 



Achso... Um nicht vom Thema abzukommen:

*South Park*


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

*Die Schnäppchenhäuser*

Zu geil wenn die Leute keine Ahnung haben und meinten sie könnten 
Und dann ohne Geld irgendwas knuppen


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2016)

Biathlon Verfolgung der Dame


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> ...Verfolgung der Dame



Würdest du doch auch gerne machen 

*Simpsons*


----------



## achim0081500 (6 März 2016)

MacGyver


----------



## RoadDog (6 März 2016)

*Olympus Has Fallen*

ich bin schon auf die Fortsetzung gespannt die ab Donnerstag im Kino läuft


----------



## RoadDog (7 März 2016)

*Lethal Weapon 4*

mal wieder


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2016)

*Akte X* S10E05 gefolgt von *Circus HalliGalli* S07E06


----------



## RoadDog (8 März 2016)

*Taylor Swift - The 1989 World Tour - Saitama Arena Tokyo* BluRay Video


----------



## RoadDog (8 März 2016)

huch da ist mir doch oben ein Fehler unterlaufen The 1989 World Tour war im Tokyo Dome

und weil es so schön war schau ich gleich noch ein Concert an

*Taylor Swift - The RED Tour - Saitama Arena Tokyo BluRay Video*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 März 2016)

Eurosport - Olympia-Quali der Frauen: NL-SWE


----------



## RoadDog (9 März 2016)

*Ice Road Truckers*


----------



## Harry1982 (9 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Ice Road Truckers*



Da schauste ja mal was anständiges 

*South Park*


----------



## RoadDog (9 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Da schauste ja mal was anständiges



das tue ich doch immer 

so mal weitermachen mit

*The Vampire Diaries Season 6 *


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2016)

*Crisis* S01E01


----------



## RoadDog (10 März 2016)

*Arrow S04E02*


----------



## Harry1982 (10 März 2016)

*Tucker & Dale vs Evil*

Einfach ein geiler Film   

Und Katrinchen :drip: :drip: :drip:


----------



## RoadDog (10 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Tucker & Dale vs Evil*
> 
> Einfach ein geiler Film
> 
> Und Katrinchen :drip: :drip: :drip:



in der Tat, den kann man sich immer wieder anschauen :thumbup:

ich schau mal in Mystic Falls vorbei und mache weiter mit

*The Vampire Diaries Season 6 *


----------



## RoadDog (11 März 2016)

*Die Killerhand*


----------



## RoadDog (12 März 2016)

*Death Wish IV*


----------



## Harry1982 (13 März 2016)

*Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger*


----------



## dianelized20 (13 März 2016)

3SAT - Oliver Welke und Dietmar Wischmeyer: Im Herzen jung!


----------



## MetalFan (14 März 2016)

*Akte X* S10E06 gefolgt von *Circus HalliGalli*S07E07


----------



## General (14 März 2016)

*2.Bundesliga Kaiserslautern - Bochum*


----------



## achim0081500 (14 März 2016)

The Walking Dead S06E13


----------



## dianelized20 (14 März 2016)

General schrieb:


> *2.Bundesliga Kaiserslautern - Bochum*



Guck ich auch nebenbei


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Akte X* S10E06 gefolgt von *Circus HalliGalli*S07E07



*Dito*

Aber den HalliGalli Mist nicht


----------



## Death Row (14 März 2016)

Halestorm's Livestream auf Facebook


----------



## MetalFan (15 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> 3SAT - Oliver Welke und Dietmar Wischmeyer: Im Herzen jung!



:thumbup: Gestern Abend noch angefangen und jetzt wird's zu ende geschaut.


----------



## MetalFan (15 März 2016)

*Studio Amani* S01E02

Weil Serdar Somuncu zu gast war.


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2016)

*Starsky & Hutch*

Mega Film :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (15 März 2016)

*2 Broke Girls S05E01 + E02
*
danach

*Supergirl S01E01 + E02*


----------



## dianelized20 (15 März 2016)




----------



## MetalFan (15 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *2 Broke Girls S05E01 + E02
> *
> danach
> 
> *Supergirl S01E01 + E02*



Hehe, da bin ich dabei! :thumbup:


----------



## achim0081500 (15 März 2016)

Bridge Of Spies


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2016)

*Supergirl*

mit Super Melissa :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (15 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Supergirl*
> 
> mit Super Melissa :WOW:



Tu ich jetzt auch


----------



## RoadDog (16 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Supergirl*
> 
> mit Super Melissa :WOW:



du hast ja doch Geschmack


----------



## Sven. (16 März 2016)

Klaus Wennemann als der Fahnder


----------



## Harry1982 (16 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> du hast ja doch Geschmack



Ist das was Neues???


----------



## RoadDog (17 März 2016)

*Arrow S04E03*


----------



## achim0081500 (17 März 2016)

*Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel*

mit Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## RoadDog (17 März 2016)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> *Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel*
> 
> mit Vanessa Hudgens



schau ich jetzt auch


----------



## Harry1982 (17 März 2016)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> *Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel*
> 
> mit Vanessa Hudgens



So ein schlechter Film, das haut nicht mal Nessa raus


----------



## achim0081500 (17 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> So ein schlechter Film, das haut nicht mal Nessa raus



Ööh.. doch


----------



## Harry1982 (17 März 2016)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> Ööh.. doch



Aber nur wegen dem Oberteil :drip:


----------



## dante_23 (17 März 2016)

und ihrer jeans hotpants :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (19 März 2016)

*Spieglein, Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen*

die Verfilmung kenne ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Harry1982 (19 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> die Verfilmung kenne ich noch gar nicht



 Man Road... Schneechen!!! 

BTW: *Timber Kings*

Die Jungs können noch mehr an der Motorsäge als ich 

Traumhaft was die Bauen


----------



## RoadDog (19 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Man Road... Schneechen!!!



Lily ist schon eine süße 



> BTW: *Timber Kings*
> 
> Die Jungs können noch mehr an der Motorsäge als ich
> 
> Traumhaft was die Bauen



Das sage ich dir, ich habe es schon Live gesehen da mein Kumpel sich so ein Holzhaus hat bauen lassen. Das ist schon eine Geile Hütte.


*Mindhunters* auf sat1


----------



## MetalFan (20 März 2016)

NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE - Zu Gast: Serdar Somuncu


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 März 2016)

Daredevil Staffel 2 - könnte die beste Serie 2016, werden muss noch gucken wie Agents of Shield Staffel 3 endet. Aber ist auf jeden Fall ganz oben mit dabei.


----------



## RoadDog (20 März 2016)

*Bear Grylls: Stars am Limit*


----------



## MetalFan (21 März 2016)

Apple Event - Keynote March 2016 - Apple


----------



## RoadDog (22 März 2016)

*2 Broke Girls --> Supergirl --> The Flash*


----------



## RoadDog (23 März 2016)

*The Day After Tomorrow*


----------



## Totti1234 (23 März 2016)

house of cards


----------



## MetalFan (23 März 2016)

*Crisis* S01E03


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

Der Wixxer


----------



## achim0081500 (25 März 2016)

Charmed


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

Neues vom Wixxer


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

Spox Livestream - Länderspiel: Niederlande-Frankreich


----------



## RoadDog (25 März 2016)

SmackDown


----------



## RoadDog (26 März 2016)

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show*


----------



## achim0081500 (26 März 2016)

Knallerfrauen


----------



## Death Row (26 März 2016)

*Miesha Tate vs. Holly Holm*


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

Bates Motel! or SHAMELESS US!


----------



## Death Row (26 März 2016)

*Deutschland - England*


----------



## dianelized20 (26 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Deutschland - England*



Tu ich mir auch mal an


----------



## Death Row (26 März 2016)

Auch wenn es um nichts geht und wir wieder nen Käse zusammenspielen werden wie es immer so ist bei Freundschaftsspielen


----------



## MetalFan (27 März 2016)

Nachdem ich am Donnerstag schon die ersten drei Teile geschaut habe ist jetzt der vierte und letzte Teil dran.

*Juden & Muslime. So nah. Und doch so fern!*


----------



## RoadDog (27 März 2016)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning


----------



## Rolli (29 März 2016)

Auf n-tv live jetzt U21 Quali. Russland - Deutschland


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2016)

*Star Wars Facebook Q & A mit Daisy Ridley*


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Star Wars Facebook Q & A mit Daisy Ridley*



Dito 

"Kommst du mal auf einen Tee vorbei..." 

Ja ne, is klar


----------



## RoadDog (5 Apr. 2016)

*2 Broke Girls* auf TNTSerie


----------



## achim0081500 (5 Apr. 2016)

*Manta Manta*

boah ey, großes Kino


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Apr. 2016)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> *Manta Manta*
> 
> boah ey, großes Kino



Yeaaaahhh :WOW:

Goiler Film :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Apr. 2016)

Zwischendurch während der Werbepause:

*Test my ride*

1er Golf Cabrio VR6... 

Holy crap wie geil. Da geht mir einer ab :drip: :drip:


----------



## RoadDog (5 Apr. 2016)

wie jeden Dienstag

*2 Broke Girls*

und danach

*Supergirl*


----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> wie jeden Dienstag
> 
> *2 Broke Girls*
> 
> ...



Da sage ich doch dito und füge noch *The Flash* S02E03 hinzu.


----------



## RoadDog (6 Apr. 2016)

*WWE WrestleMania 32*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Apr. 2016)

*Homeland* S05E01 & E02


----------



## Hehnii (6 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Homeland* S05E01 & E02



 Du schaust keine Champions League? 

Ich ja.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Apr. 2016)

Wenn der BVB nicht spielt, guckt der Metal nicht


----------



## Hehnii (6 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Wenn der BVB nicht spielt, guckt der Metal nicht



Der kennt wohl keine anderen Mannschaften.


----------



## dante_23 (8 Apr. 2016)

wolverine: weg des kriegers


----------



## RoadDog (8 Apr. 2016)

*The Quest* die neuen Folgen


----------



## MetalFan (9 Apr. 2016)

Saudi Arabia Uncovered | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Apr. 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane gleich im Kino


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2016)

*Schlag den Star*


----------



## RoadDog (9 Apr. 2016)

*Die Haus-Transporter*

ist schon irgendwie cool was die so durch die Gegend fahren

bei uns würde man nur zu hören bekommen "das geht nicht"


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Die Haus-Transporter*
> 
> ist schon irgendwie cool was die so durch die Gegend fahren
> 
> bei uns würde man nur zu hören bekommen "das geht nicht"



Das ist sowas von falsch mein lieber Road 
Klar kannst du ein deutsches Haus transportieren, allerdings sind die Kosten dafür so hoch, dass es sich nicht lohnt.

Schau mal hier: transport der kirche 1 iz 2 - YouTube

Die TV-Serie spielt in Kanada und dort sind die Häuser aus Holz und Rigips zusammen geschustert und wiegen damit nur einen Bruchteil eines gemauerten und betonierten Hauses in Deutschland 

Und wenn ich mir die Technik anschaue die die Benutzen bekomm ich das große Kotzen. Da schlägt jeder der sich mit Schwertransporten auskennt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen


----------



## RoadDog (10 Apr. 2016)

*Oblivion* auf RTL


----------



## RoadDog (11 Apr. 2016)

*Mythbusters - Explosionen Special* auf Discovery


----------



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

*düsseldorf - leipzig* auf sport1


----------



## RoadDog (11 Apr. 2016)

*11.22.63 - Der Anschlag*


----------



## RoadDog (12 Apr. 2016)

es ist wieder Dienstag mal schauen was Beth so macht 

*2 Broke Girls*

und danach

*Supergirl*


----------



## Death Row (12 Apr. 2016)

Jetzt ist wieder *Supergirl *dran <3


----------



## MetalFan (13 Apr. 2016)

*Homeland* S05E03 & E04


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2016)

*Völkerball*

Ich werde es wohl bereuen


----------



## achim0081500 (16 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Völkerball*
> 
> Ich werde es wohl bereuen



mal sehen, was nettes dabei ist


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Völkerball*



Rammstein Live Tour?
Rammstein Coverband?
Doch nicht etwa der Sport?


----------



## Karlos 34 (17 Apr. 2016)

Net Geo Wild Discovery


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2016)

*Horror Tattoos* auf Sixx HD


----------



## Mandalorianer (17 Apr. 2016)

*Fed Cup live: Die Relegation zwischen Rumänien und Deutschland im kostenlosen Livestream auf Ran.de
*


----------



## dante_23 (17 Apr. 2016)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Fed Cup live: Die Relegation zwischen Rumänien und Deutschland im kostenlosen Livestream auf Ran.de
> *



schau ich auch grad, auf t-online.de 
der 1. satz von petko war ja unterirdisch....


----------



## MetalFan (19 Apr. 2016)

3sat.online - Mediathek: Bauerfeind assistiert Serdar Somuncu


----------



## RoadDog (19 Apr. 2016)

*The Frankenstein Chronicles* S01E01


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2016)

DFB Pokal, obwohl ich eh schon weiß wie es ausgeht


----------



## RoadDog (19 Apr. 2016)

es ist wieder Beth und Melissa Zeit 

*2 Broke Girls*

und danach

*Supergirl*


----------



## achim0081500 (19 Apr. 2016)

so, genug Fußball, jetzt *Fear The Walking Dead S02E02*


----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2016)

*Supergirl* :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Apr. 2016)

Gerade mal die Bonus-DVD der aktuellen Scheibe "besorgt" 

*Amon Amarth* - Live At Laiterie Strasbourg France 2016 :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (20 Apr. 2016)

*Ice Road Truckers*


----------



## MetalFan (20 Apr. 2016)

DFB-Pokal Halbfinale - Hertha BSC Berlin vs. Borussia Dortmund


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> DFB-Pokal Halbfinale - Hertha BSC Berlin vs. Borussia Dortmund



Amon Konzert abgebrochen, ich jetzt auch


----------



## RoadDog (20 Apr. 2016)

Power & Ice - Alaska unter Strom


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Apr. 2016)

*WTA Tour - Porsche Tennis Grand Prix in Stuttgart der Damen auf SWR HD*


----------



## dante_23 (21 Apr. 2016)

Gollum schrieb:


> *WTA Tour - Porsche Tennis Grand Prix in Stuttgart der Damen auf SWR HD*



auf swr wird live-tennis gezeigt?


----------



## MetalFan (25 Apr. 2016)

Obama-Besuch in Hannover: Rede von Barack Obama am 25.04.2016 

​


----------



## achim0081500 (25 Apr. 2016)

Fear The Walking Dead S02E03


----------



## RoadDog (25 Apr. 2016)

Mythbusters S10E17


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Big Bang Theory.. Geht immer


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2016)

*Audi Star Talk* Vom 25.04.2016 mit Hans-Joachim Watzke.


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2016)

*Arrow - Staffel 1, Folge 2*


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2016)

*2 Broke Girls*


----------



## RoadDog (3 Mai 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Arrow - Staffel 1, Folge 2*



hehe lieber spät als nie 


*Outback Truckers*


----------



## RoadDog (3 Mai 2016)

es ist wieder Beth und Melissa Zeit 

*2 Broke Girls* und *Supergirl*


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> es ist wieder Beth und Melissa Zeit
> 
> *2 Broke Girls* und *Supergirl*



Da simmer dabei :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> es ist wieder... Melissa Zeit
> 
> ...*Supergirl*



Hat ja doch Geschmack 

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich an


----------



## RoadDog (4 Mai 2016)

*iHeartCountry Festival *2016-04-30


----------



## RoadDog (4 Mai 2016)

Marvel's Agent Carter S02E01 + E02


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Mai 2016)

*The Shallows* - Trailer

Oh Blake 

Niemals sah ein Kampf gegen Haie sooo gut aus :drip: :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Mai 2016)

*Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes*

Immer wieder ein Genuß


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Mai 2016)

Weils so schön war:

*Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes*


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Mai 2016)

*35 Jahre Böhse Onkelz - Bratislava Symphony Orchestra*

Im Live Stream

Naja im Moment mehr Live-Geruckel ​


----------



## dante_23 (6 Mai 2016)

*let´s dance*, rtl

... allein wegen sarah


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2016)

*Hulk Hogan - Der Hammer* auf Tele 5


----------



## RoadDog (7 Mai 2016)

zum gefühlten hundertsten mal

*Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug*


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> zum gefühlten hundertsten mal
> 
> *Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug*



Dito :WOW:

"Indyyy du bist mein bester Freund..."

Ach ne... falscher Film


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Mai 2016)

*Mighty Ducks - Das Superteam*

Gefühlte 20 Jahre nicht mehr geschaut.
Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach.


----------



## RoadDog (9 Mai 2016)

Die Drei vom Pfandhaus


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Die Drei vom Pfandhaus



Kenn nur die Drei von der Tankstelle 

Da es Montag ist natürlich: *Big Bang Theory*


----------



## RoadDog (9 Mai 2016)

*Daddy ohne Plan* auf Disney Cinemagic


----------



## RoadDog (11 Mai 2016)

Marvel's Agent Carter S02E03 + E04


----------



## RoadDog (12 Mai 2016)

Arrow S04E11


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2016)

*Topmodel-Finale *


----------



## RoadDog (13 Mai 2016)

*The Shannara Chronicles* Season 1


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2016)

*Scientology - Ein Glaubensgefängnis*

Lief die Tage im BR



Tom mal wirklich durchgeknallt :crazy:kopf99


----------



## RoadDog (14 Mai 2016)

*Judge Dredd* auf syfy


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Judge Dredd* auf syfy



Mensch Road... ist doch Simpsons Zeit 

BTW: *Timber Kings* :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2016)

*IndyCar Series:* Grand Prix of Indianapolis


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2016)

*Die Dinos*

Immer wieder grandios


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Mai 2016)

bei BS gefunden

*Die Flodders - Eine Familie zum Knutschen S01E01*

sind alle Folgen da


----------



## RoadDog (14 Mai 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> BTW: *Timber Kings* :WOW:



die habe ich auch gesehen 

jetzt noch die letzten beiden Episoden von

*The Shannara Chronicles*


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2016)

*Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2*

BANANA :WOW:

Einfach zu süß die Minions


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

Im Ärger mit 40

da war Megan Fox noch zum :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2016)

Sachse schrieb:


> Im Ärger mit 40
> 
> da war Megan Fox noch zum :drip:



Meinste nicht: Immer Ärger mit 40? 

Aber da war Megan wirklich noch zum :drip:


----------



## RoadDog (15 Mai 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2*
> 
> Einfach zu süß die Minions



was dir so gefällt, du scheinst auf Gelb zu stehen 

*Chaos* auf rtl2


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> was dir so gefällt, du scheinst auf Gelb zu stehen



Sind doch auch total knuffig die Minions


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

Spiel 7 2. Round NBA-PLayoffs Miami Heats @ Toronto Raptors :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (15 Mai 2016)

*Drive Angry* mit der süßen Amber Heard


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2016)

*Wall-E* - Der Letzte räumt die Erde auf

Sau cooler Film :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (16 Mai 2016)

*Peter Pan* auf Disney Channel :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Mai 2016)

*Vier Fäuste gegen Rio* :WOW:

Grandioser Film


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Mai 2016)

*Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2*

Der Affe ist zu geil


----------



## pofgo (16 Mai 2016)

* Eishockey Live - Die IIHF WM *


----------



## RoadDog (16 Mai 2016)

Mythbusters S10E20


----------



## Death Row (18 Mai 2016)

Nebenbei *GZSZ, 5.998., 5999. und 6.000. Folge*, weil Linda, Janina und die anderen auch


----------



## RoadDog (18 Mai 2016)

Marvel's Agent Carter S02E05 + E06


----------



## RoadDog (19 Mai 2016)

Pac-Man ist böse 

*Pixels*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2016)

Relegation

*Eintracht Frankfurt - Nürnberg *


----------



## RoadDog (21 Mai 2016)

*Wir kaufen einen Zoo* :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (22 Mai 2016)

*iHeartRadio Summer Pool Party 2016 * Live on The CW


----------



## Death Row (23 Mai 2016)

*Phoenix Live vor Ort* - Walhkrimi in Österreich
Endergebnis Bundespräsidentenwahl


----------



## RoadDog (25 Mai 2016)

Marvel's Agent Carter S02E07 + E08


----------



## Dererkan1 (25 Mai 2016)

Korrektes Fernsehen,schaue Ich auch gerne.


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Mai 2016)

*Nerve* - Official Trailer

Oh Emmchen :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Mai 2016)

*Timber KIngs*

Heute auch in Deutschland am Haus bauen


----------



## RoadDog (29 Mai 2016)

Transformers: Ära des Untergangs


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Mai 2016)

SuperRTL - *Schule*

ganz netter deutscher Film mit vielen bekannten Schauspielern


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juni 2016)

Nazi-Bauwerke: Utopie und Größenwahn auf National Geographic


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2016)

*Underworld: Awakening*

Kate im engen Schwarzen ist immer ein Genuß :drip:

Aber ganz schön kurz der Film


----------



## TM1990 (6 Juni 2016)

Habe endlich mal *The Visit* nachgeholt. ohno


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juni 2016)

*11/22/63* - Folge 1


----------



## RoadDog (8 Juni 2016)

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2016)

*Wales - Slowakei*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

Wales - Slowakei


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Juni 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Wales - Slowakei*



Mach nix anderes


----------



## RoadDog (11 Juni 2016)

Stolz und Vorurteil und Zombies


----------



## RoadDog (12 Juni 2016)

Meine erfundene Frau


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juni 2016)

Apple WWDC16 Keynote Address


----------



## RoadDog (13 Juni 2016)

*Spiel ohne Regeln* auf Sky


----------



## RoadDog (15 Juni 2016)

V - Die Besucher


----------



## MetalFan (19 Juni 2016)

The Talk Show with John Gruber at Apple WWDC2016


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juni 2016)

*12 Monkeys die Serie (die ersten 7 Folgen)*

http://www.serienjunkies.de/12-monkeys/


----------



## RoadDog (20 Juni 2016)

The Last Ship S03E01 + E02


----------



## RoadDog (24 Juni 2016)

*Glastonbury 2016* Live Stream


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2016)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

*Wales - Nordirland*


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Wales - Nordirland*



Auch. Ganz vergessen, dass heute wieder Fußball ist


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juni 2016)

*Timber Kings* natürlich


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Juli 2016)

Beim Zappen hängengeblieben

*TLC - Geizhälse Extrem*


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2016)

*Mysterien des Weltalls - Schneller als das Licht* auf ZDF Info HD


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juli 2016)

*11/22/63* - Episode 4


----------



## RoadDog (5 Juli 2016)

Mausi und Supermausi love2

2 Broke Girls 

und

Supergirl


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2016)

*McLeod's Töchter *auf Servus TV :doppelwub:


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2016)

*Californication*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juli 2016)

*Crisis* S01E04 & E05


----------



## achim0081500 (13 Juli 2016)

12 Monkeys


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Better Call Saul auf Netflix!

Gestern Christiano Ronaldo Doku angecshaut, megagut


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juli 2016)

Testspiel - Borussia Dortmund vs. FC St. Pauli


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2016)

*TLC - Geizhälse Extrem*

Normal schaue ich so was nicht, aber das find ich nett


----------



## RoadDog (17 Juli 2016)

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juli 2016)

*Crisis* S01E06 & E07


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Juli 2016)

*Manhattan - S01E01 bis E03*


----------



## RoadDog (19 Juli 2016)

ich habe mal wieder

*Firefly* die Serie ausgegraben


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juli 2016)

*Crisis* S01E08-E10


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juli 2016)

*AW: Was hört ihr?*

*Teamwork* S01E03


----------



## RoadDog (24 Juli 2016)

Futurama


----------



## RoadDog (24 Juli 2016)

*Convoy* ein Klassiker unter den Filmen


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Convoy* ein Klassiker unter den Filmen



Manchmal überraschst du mich schon Road


----------



## RoadDog (25 Juli 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Manchmal überraschst du mich schon Road



nur manchmal


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juli 2016)

*Quantico* S01E01 & E02


----------



## RoadDog (27 Juli 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Quantico* S01E01 & E02



ich schau auch mal rein und hoffe das die Serie spannender ist als das langweilige Homeland


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juli 2016)

*The 100* S03E01 & E02


----------



## RoadDog (28 Juli 2016)

*Lucifer* S01E05 - E08


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2016)

Immer gut zum Testen der Anlage auch wenns keine BD ist:

*Dido - Live at Brixton Academy*


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Juli 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Immer gut zum Testen der Anlage auch wenns keine BD ist:
> 
> *Dido - Live at Brixton Academy*



Da muss was richtig Rockiges rein... Nicht sowas lahmes  

Die Nachbarn wollen ja auch was hören


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Da muss was richtig Rockiges rein... Nicht sowas lahmes
> 
> Die Nachbarn wollen ja auch was hören



Das zeigt mir nur, dass du die DVD noch nie gesehen hast, eine der besten abgemischten Konzerte, die ich je gehört habe und rockt teilweise wie Sau, ganz anders als auf Platte


----------



## RoadDog (29 Juli 2016)

Nashville S04E01 + E02


----------



## RoadDog (31 Juli 2016)

Back To The Future III

immer wieder gut :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (1 Aug. 2016)

*Crisis* S01E11-E13


----------



## RoadDog (1 Aug. 2016)

*The Last Ship* S03E08


----------



## pofgo (1 Aug. 2016)

Psych S01E05


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2016)

*Star Trek: TNG *S04E17+18


----------



## RoadDog (4 Aug. 2016)

*Sharknado 4* soso


----------



## pofgo (4 Aug. 2016)

psych-s02e05.


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Sharknado 4* soso



Das wird ein Spaß 

Euroquali: Bröndby - Hertha


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2016)

Maiden live beim Wacken


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2016)

Ministry - Live beim Wacken

Affentittengeil :rock:


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2016)

*Mao - Der rote Kaiser* auf ZDF Info HD


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2016)

*Stranger Things* auf Netflix


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2016)

Gunned Down: The Power of the NRA | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## RoadDog (9 Aug. 2016)

*Victorious* Season 3


----------



## RoadDog (9 Aug. 2016)

Batman vs. Superman Dawn Of Justice - Extended Cut


----------



## MetalFan (10 Aug. 2016)

*Quantico* S01E05 & E06


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2016)

*Stranger Things Folge 6*


----------



## pofgo (10 Aug. 2016)

Psych S04E03 Spiel mir das Spiel vom Tod


----------



## MetalFan (10 Aug. 2016)

*The 100* S03E05 & E06


----------



## MetalFan (12 Aug. 2016)

Putin's Way | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## RoadDog (12 Aug. 2016)

Marvel's Agents of Shield S03E06


----------



## RoadDog (13 Aug. 2016)

*Witches of East End* Season 1


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2016)

*Beachvolleyball *


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2016)

Testspiel - SV Sandhausen vs. Borussia Dortmund


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2016)

*Supernatural* S08E21-E23


----------



## pofgo (15 Aug. 2016)

Psych S05E07 Fahrerflucht


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Aug. 2016)

Emily oder Cinnamon 

*Big bang theory*


----------



## Devilfish (16 Aug. 2016)

Beach Volleyball 
Halbfinale der Frauen GER - BRA


----------



## RoadDog (16 Aug. 2016)

*Witches of East End* Season 2


----------



## RoadDog (20 Aug. 2016)

*Spaceballs* 

schon 100x gesehen aber immer wieder gut :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (20 Aug. 2016)

*Scream* Season 1


----------



## Lulu (22 Aug. 2016)

Das perfekte Dinner


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Aug. 2016)

DFB Pokal

Eintracht Trier - BVB


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2016)

*Bernhard und Bianca im Känguruhland*


----------



## MetalFan (29 Aug. 2016)

*The Night Manager* S01E1 & E2


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2016)

*The 100* S03E09 &E10


----------



## RoadDog (30 Aug. 2016)

*Legends of Tomorrow* S01E01 + E02


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Legends of Tomorrow* S01E01 + E02



Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## pofgo (30 Aug. 2016)

*sons of anarchy -s01e02*


----------



## Buster (30 Aug. 2016)

The Lords of Salem 

Kinowelt TV


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2016)

*Circus HalliGalli* S08E01


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2016)

*Die beste Show der Welt* E02


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2016)

*Legends of Tomorrow S01 E 01.u.02

danach

The Strain S03 E01
*


----------



## RoadDog (31 Aug. 2016)

*Grimm* Season 4


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2016)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (1 Sep. 2016)

*Quantico* S01E11 & E12


----------



## Death Row (4 Sep. 2016)

*Sam & Cat *


----------



## MetalFan (5 Sep. 2016)

*The 100* S03E11 & E12


----------



## MetalFan (5 Sep. 2016)

*The Night Manager* S01E03


----------



## pofgo (5 Sep. 2016)

sons of anarchy s04e07


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Sep. 2016)

RTL Nitro - WM-Quali: SWE-NL


----------



## RoadDog (6 Sep. 2016)

*Scream* Season 2


----------



## MetalFan (7 Sep. 2016)

Apple Events - Keynote September 2016 - Apple


----------



## Toolman (7 Sep. 2016)

*Star Trek: Voyager* S02E03+04


----------



## RoadDog (8 Sep. 2016)

*Chicago P.D*. S03E01 - E03


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E01 & E02 :freude:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Sep. 2016)

*The 100* S03E13


----------



## MetalFan (14 Sep. 2016)

*The 100* S03E14


----------



## RoadDog (14 Sep. 2016)

*Chicago P.D.* S03E04 + E05


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Sep. 2016)

DC Legends of Tomorrow S1, From Dusk till Daw S2, und bald kommt die Uk-Version von Sleepy Hollow S3.


----------



## Devilfish (16 Sep. 2016)

Eishockey DEL
Kölner Haie - Red Bull München


----------



## MetalFan (19 Sep. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E03


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2016)

Nach *Quantico* S01E15 &E16 kommt jetzt *The 100* S03E15 & E16.


----------



## RoadDog (21 Sep. 2016)

*Chicago P.D.* S03E06 + E07


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Sep. 2016)

*Last man standing* Staffel 1

Sehr geil. Tim Allen mal wieder in Bestform


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2016)

*The Night Manager* S01E04 & E5


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Sep. 2016)

*Star Wars* - A new hope

Natürlich :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (24 Sep. 2016)

*The 2016 Global Citizen Festival*

Live Stream


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2016)

*ZDF Sportreportage*

Anna! :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (26 Sep. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E04


----------



## MetalFan (28 Sep. 2016)

*Quantico* S01E17-E19


----------



## RoadDog (28 Sep. 2016)

Scouts vs Zombies


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2016)

*ZDF History: Die Fidel-Castro-Bänder* auf ZDF Info


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2016)

wie das Wasser von meiner Decke tropft und die Tapete runter kommt 
ein schöner kleiner Wasserschaden von der Dreckskuh über mir 
tolles Kino


----------



## Ordell Robbie (2 Okt. 2016)

adam sucht anscheinend eva "promi" edition, super lustig und noch mehr peinlich.


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2016)

*Hoff The Record* S01E01-E02


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2016)

*Football: 4. Spieltag NFL – Carolina Panthers at Atlanta Falcons*

GO FALCONS!!! :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (2 Okt. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Football: 4. Spieltag NFL – Carolina Panthers at Atlanta Falcons*
> 
> GO FALCONS!!! :WOW:



Bei dem Spiel bin ich auch für die Falcons


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2016)

*Hoff The Record* S01E03


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Okt. 2016)

Schtonk auf Arte


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Okt. 2016)

*Marvel's Luke Cage S01E01 bis E04
*


----------



## pofgo (3 Okt. 2016)

The Path [dt./OV] 1 Staffel


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2016)

Das weiße Kaninchen


----------



## RoadDog (4 Okt. 2016)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S02E01


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2016)

*GZSZ*
Ich brauchte wieder ne Dosis Janina und Linda


----------



## MetalFan (4 Okt. 2016)

*Quantico* S01E20 & E21


----------



## RoadDog (5 Okt. 2016)

*Containment* S01E01 - E03


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Okt. 2016)

*Robin Hood* natürlich


----------



## MetalFan (5 Okt. 2016)

*Quantico* S01E22


----------



## RoadDog (6 Okt. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Quantico* S01E22



wenigstens du hast durchgehalten ich habe nach 8 Folgen abgebrochen die Indertusse war für mich unerträglich tssss


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> wenigstens du hast durchgehalten ich habe nach 8 Folgen abgebrochen die Indertusse war für mich unerträglich tssss



Oha!   Dann bist du ja immerhin mit den Zeitsprüngen, dem vorhandenen Amerikanismus und dem Mangel an Realismus klargekommen.


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E05


----------



## RoadDog (6 Okt. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Oha!   Dann bist du ja immerhin mit den Zeitsprüngen, dem vorhandenen Amerikanismus und dem Mangel an Realismus klargekommen.



Nein, nicht wirklich. Wenn es beim FBI wirklich so zugehen sollte das jeder jeden ausspioniert um ihm dann eine reinzuwürgen na dann gute Nacht. Die Serie kommt bei mir in die Schublade zu Homeland, muss man nicht gesehen haben.

ich versuche es jetzt mal mit

*Cabin Fever - The New Outbreak*


----------



## RoadDog (7 Okt. 2016)

*King Kong*.


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2016)

*Star Wars* natürlich


----------



## MetalFan (8 Okt. 2016)

*Hoff The Record* S01E04


----------



## RoadDog (8 Okt. 2016)

Lily Collins als Schneechen


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Okt. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Lily Collins als Schneechen



Nein! - Doch! - Ohh! 

Aber grandioser Film. Also Lily 

Trotzdem: *Timber Kings*


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Okt. 2016)

*Z-Land*

Grandioser Film :WOW:

Und Bill "Fucking" Murray


----------



## RoadDog (10 Okt. 2016)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S02E02


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Okt. 2016)

WM-Quali: NL-FRA


----------



## MetalFan (10 Okt. 2016)

*Hoff The Record* S01E05 & E06


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Okt. 2016)

*Big bang theory*

Raj der Frauenheld hat die Besten :drip: :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (11 Okt. 2016)

*The Night Manager* S01E06


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Okt. 2016)

Nur Vaterlandsverräter schauen jetzt nicht

*DE-Nordirland*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Nur Vaterlandsverräter schauen jetzt nicht
> 
> *DE-Nordirland*



Genau!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (11 Okt. 2016)

*Bitten* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (12 Okt. 2016)

*The Night Manager* S01E07


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2016)

4 Folgen Stranger Things geschaut, jetzt zur Entspannung

*King Of Queens*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Okt. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E06


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2016)

*Die nackte Pistole* (Police Squad)

Vorläufer-Serie für die nackte Kanone aus den 80ern mit Leslie Nielsen, lustig und vieles was nachher auch in den Filmen vorkam. Läuft zur Zeit jeden Freitag auf Tele 5 :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (15 Okt. 2016)

*Bitten* Season 2


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2016)

*Asterix und Cleopatra*

Schon tausendmal gesehen, aber immer wieder gut


----------



## frontlinea (16 Okt. 2016)

Star Trek - The Next Generation - Season 1


----------



## Devilfish (16 Okt. 2016)

ran NFL

*Eagles @ Redskins* und danach *Falcons @ Seahawks*

GO HAWKS :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Okt. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> GO HAWKS :WOW:



WHAT? :watis8:

GO FALCONS :WOW:

Aber zu spät zum Schauen


----------



## Devilfish (16 Okt. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> WHAT? :watis8:
> 
> GO FALCONS :WOW:
> 
> Aber zu spät zum Schauen



Ja, schau es lieber nicht zum einschlafen, sonst hast du am Ende noch Alpträume


----------



## RoadDog (17 Okt. 2016)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S02E03


----------



## MetalFan (17 Okt. 2016)

*Containment* S01E01 & E02


----------



## RoadDog (18 Okt. 2016)

*Bitten* Season 3


----------



## Toolman (18 Okt. 2016)

*Star Trek Voyager* S03E21+22


----------



## RoadDog (19 Okt. 2016)

*Containment* S01E06 + E07


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Okt. 2016)

*Paul Verhoeven - Meister der Provokation*

Doku über den Regisseur, lief die Tage auf Arte


----------



## MetalFan (20 Okt. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E07


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Okt. 2016)

*Chicago PD

S03 E12 u. E13*


----------



## MetalFan (20 Okt. 2016)

*Containment* S01E03 & E03


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2016)

*The Walking Dead

S06 E14 bis E16 zum aufrischen

und dann gibts richtig 
S07 E01 * :watis8: *auf FOX HD*


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2016)

*Zeiglers Wunderbare Welt des Fußballs*

Folge 300 :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (24 Okt. 2016)

*Yellowstone - Sommer* auf Kabel Eins Doku


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2016)

*Shades of Blue* S01E01 & E02


----------



## MetalFan (25 Okt. 2016)

*Containment* S01E05 & E06


----------



## MetalFan (27 Okt. 2016)

Apple Events - Keynote October 2016 - Apple


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2016)

*Seahawks @ Saints

*und danach

*Packers @ Falcons

*go Falcons :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (30 Okt. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Seahawks @ Saints
> 
> *und danach
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Und vorher Go Hawks :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Und vorher Go Hawks :WOW:



Ich halte heute mal zur Brees Truppe


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2016)

*Blindspot* S01E08


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Nov. 2016)

aus dem Fenster


----------



## MetalFan (3 Nov. 2016)

*Containment* S01E07 & E08


----------



## RoadDog (3 Nov. 2016)

*Supernatural* S11E01 + E02


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2016)

*Good Girls Revolt* - S01E04 (bei Amazon Video)


----------



## pofgo (3 Nov. 2016)

*orange is the new black* S02-E05 (Netflix)


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2016)

*Shades of Blue* S01E03


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2016)

*Timber Kings*

Samstagabend-Pflichtprogramm


----------



## RoadDog (5 Nov. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Timber Kings*



Holzwurm TV 

ne im Ernst die bauen echt geile Häuser

*Pitch Perfect 2* mit der süßen Anna Kendrick


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> ...ne im Ernst die bauen echt geile Häuser



Neeeee die bauen WAHNSINNS Häuser love2
Und sind an der Kettensäge fast so gut wie ich  

BTT:

*Auf Achse* Staffel 1

Zufällig bei Prime entdeckt. Bestimmt schon 25 Jahre nicht mehr geschaut. Glaub aber das war früher besser


----------



## Death Row (6 Nov. 2016)

*Der Haustier-Check* auf ZDF
Kate love2


----------



## MetalFan (6 Nov. 2016)

*Shades of Blue* S01E04


----------



## MetalFan (6 Nov. 2016)

*Before the Flood*


----------



## MetalFan (7 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E01


----------



## achim0081500 (7 Nov. 2016)

ha!
The Walking Dead S06E02


----------



## MetalFan (8 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E02 & E03


----------



## RoadDog (9 Nov. 2016)

*Highway Thru Hell*


----------



## achim0081500 (9 Nov. 2016)

*Barbarella*


----------



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2016)

*Containment* S01E09 - E11


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E04


----------



## achim0081500 (10 Nov. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *The Walking Dead* S06E04



Wo gibts die denn schon?


----------



## RoadDog (10 Nov. 2016)

MetalFan ist seiner Zeit mal wieder voraus 

*Supernatural* S11E03 + E04


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2016)

Hey hey hey!  Manche hier sind schon bei Staffel 7.


----------



## achim0081500 (10 Nov. 2016)

Alice im Wunderland - Hinter den Spiegeln


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E05


----------



## RoadDog (14 Nov. 2016)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S02E07

bei der FSK waren sie scheinbar besoffen bei der Bewertung, wie zum Geier kommen die auf eine FSK 18 Einstufung für die Folge


----------



## MetalFan (15 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E06


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2016)

*Good Girls Revolt* S01E07


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2016)

Metallica #ASKMETALLICA Livestream Fan Chat


----------



## achim0081500 (16 Nov. 2016)

*Fargo* S02E01


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2016)

*Containment* S01E12 & E13


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2016)

*Lehrkraft im Vorbereitungsdienst*

Doku über Lehrer im Referendariat, wer danach noch Lehrer werden will, ist selber Schuld


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Nov. 2016)

*Bill und Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit*

Grandioser Film. Schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut. Immer wieder gut.

Granatenstark Hoschi


----------



## achim0081500 (19 Nov. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Bill und Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit*



Hut ab 

*Planet der Affen Teil 2*

(der mit der heiligen Bombe)


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2016)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> Hut ab
> 
> *Planet der Affen Teil 2*
> 
> (der mit der heiligen Bombe)



Suche gerade den anderen Teil 

Planet der Affen hab ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut. Ist das noch mit Charlton Heston?


----------



## achim0081500 (20 Nov. 2016)

na sicher :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (20 Nov. 2016)

"Nimm deine verdammten Dreckspfoten weg, du stinkender Affe!"


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2016)

*My Idiot Friend* Folge 1: Alec und Palina


----------



## Death Row (20 Nov. 2016)

*ZDF Sportreportage*

Anna love4


----------



## RoadDog (20 Nov. 2016)

*Supernatural* S11E05 + E06


----------



## achim0081500 (21 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S07E05


----------



## RoadDog (21 Nov. 2016)

*WWE Survivor Series 2016*


----------



## MetalFan (22 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E07


----------



## pofgo (22 Nov. 2016)

The Blacklist S1E7


----------



## MetalFan (23 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E08 - E10


----------



## Death Row (23 Nov. 2016)

*Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Mythos Amur - Durch die Mongolei* auf NDR


----------



## RoadDog (23 Nov. 2016)

*Marvel's Agents of Shield* S03E19 + E20


----------



## MetalFan (23 Nov. 2016)

*Shades of Blue* S01E05


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2016)

*Lions at Vikings

*Go Detroit!


----------



## Death Row (24 Nov. 2016)

*Putins geheimes Netzwerk - Wie Russland den Westen spaltet *auf Phoenix


----------



## RoadDog (24 Nov. 2016)

*Chicago P.D.* S03E16 - E20


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2016)

*Shades of Blue* S01E06


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Nov. 2016)

aus dem Fenster


----------



## RoadDog (25 Nov. 2016)

*Gilmore Girls* S08E01


----------



## MetalFan (25 Nov. 2016)

*My Idiot Friend* Folge 2: Lena und Simon


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Gilmore Girls* S08E01



Dito 

Endlich wieder die Girls :WOW: giveheart


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2016)

#ranNFLsuechtig

*Cardinals at Falcons*

GO FALCONS :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (29 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E11 & E12


----------



## achim0081500 (29 Nov. 2016)

*Fargo* S02E06


----------



## RoadDog (29 Nov. 2016)

*Die Mumie*.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Nov. 2016)

*Schöne Bescherung*  :thumbup:

Immer wieder grandios happy010

Aber etwas früh dieses Jahr


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Nov. 2016)

*Aliens - Die Rückkehr*

Einfach ein geiler Film :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E13 & E14


----------



## RoadDog (30 Nov. 2016)

*Gilmore Girls* S08E02


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2016)

*Gilmore Girls* S08E03


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Gilmore Girls* S08E03



Am Wochenende kann ich auch endlich weiterschauen :WOW:

Bis dahin:

*Last man standing* Staffel 4

Tim Allen ist einfach genial :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (2 Dez. 2016)

*Gilmore Girls* S08E04


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2016)

*Fernsehkritik-TV* Folge 195


----------



## RoadDog (2 Dez. 2016)

*Supernatural* S11E09 + E10


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2016)

Schlefaz: Sharknado 4 

Gott ist der schlecht rofl3


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

The Grand Tour


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Und Mr. Robot


----------



## RoadDog (3 Dez. 2016)

*Santa Clause* mit Tim Allen


----------



## Ordell Robbie (5 Dez. 2016)

rannfl
Giants vs Steelers


----------



## MetalFan (5 Dez. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S06E15 & E16


----------



## achim0081500 (5 Dez. 2016)

*The Walking Dead* S07E06 & E07


----------



## berrylol (5 Dez. 2016)

Top Gear Staffel 11


----------



## RoadDog (6 Dez. 2016)

*Ashi the Slashi* S02E09


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Dez. 2016)

*Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe*

Immer wieder geil


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2016)

*Der Untergang der Sowjetunion - Von Gorbatschow bis Putin* auf Phoenix


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Vampire Diaries auf SIxx


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2016)

*Timber Kings*

Pflichttermin


----------



## Devilfish (11 Dez. 2016)

ran NFL im Schnee 

Steelers @ Bills und danach Seahawks @ Packers

Go Hawks :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Dez. 2016)

Ich bring mich mal in Festtagstimmung:

*Schöne Bescherung*


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Dez. 2016)

*Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 2*

MINIONS :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (12 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 2*
> 
> MINIONS :WOW:



Mir ist absolut schleierhaft wie man das gut finden kann   da ist ja ein Zahnarztbesuch entspannender 

letzte Folge von

*Ash vs. Evil Dead* S02E10


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Mir ist absolut schleierhaft wie man das gut finden kann   da ist ja ein Zahnarztbesuch entspannender



Hast halt keine Ahnung  


*Big bang theory*


----------



## RoadDog (12 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hast halt keine Ahnung



Ich bleibe da lieber Ahnungslos.


----------



## Toolman (12 Dez. 2016)

*Within Temptation* _- Let Us Burn "Elements" Concert in Antwerpen (2014)_


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Dez. 2016)

*Faun* - Live beim Mera Luna Festival 2016


----------



## MetalFan (14 Dez. 2016)

*Mensch Erdogan! Die Geheimnisse des türkischen Präsidenten*


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Dez. 2016)

*The Grand Tour*

Immer noch genial die Drei


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Dez. 2016)

*Vikings S4.2 E03*

Lagertha love2


----------



## Death Row (18 Dez. 2016)

*Sportschau*

Schneehasi-Modus love2


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2016)

*Du schon wieder*


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2016)

scheiß auf Star Wars  *Spaceballs* ist viel besser :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2016)

Der Road wieder 

*Let`s be cops*

Sehr lustig 

Und da spielt ja sogar Ninja mit :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2016)

*Let's be cops* :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2016)

Der Satirische Jahresrückblick 2016


----------



## Toolman (20 Dez. 2016)

*Kevin Can Wait - S01E01*


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Dez. 2016)

*The OA
Netflix-Mysteryserie*
mit Brit Marling.

ohne zuwissen um was geht mal reingeschaut,
bin jetzt bei *S01E03* , wird wohl ein Staffel Marathon 
also als gut empfunden :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (20 Dez. 2016)

*Supernatural* S11E13 + S11E14


----------



## Death Row (20 Dez. 2016)

*Der Tag *auf Phoenix


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2016)

*Die neuen Drogen - Rausch ohne Risiko?* auf ZDF Neo

Süße Reporterin ähhh ich meine interessantes Thema 

Edit:
Ahh* DJ B.Traits *


----------



## Toolman (21 Dez. 2016)

*Kevin Can Wait - S01E02+03*


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Kevin Can Wait - S01E02+03*



damit fange ich auch gerade an


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Dez. 2016)

*Die Munsters Marathon auf RTL Nitro HD*


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2016)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Die Munsters Marathon auf RTL Nitro HD*



 Schau ich auch


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2016)

*Die Schatzsucher - Goldrausch in Alaska* Marathon auf DMAX


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2016)

ich schau Weihnachtsfilme 

*Stirb Langsam 1 + 2*


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> ich schau Weihnachtsfilme
> 
> *Stirb Langsam 1 + 2*



NEIN. Wo kamen die denn? Hab die TV-Zeitschrift danach durchforstet 

BTW:

*Familie Heinz Becker* - Alle Jahre wieder

Pflichttermin  :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> NEIN. Wo kamen die denn? Hab die TV-Zeitschrift danach durchforstet



Die kamen auf Sky Action


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2016)

*Die Schatzsucher* auf DMAX


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2016)

*Pearl Harbor* mit der hübschen Kate


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Dez. 2016)

*Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay*

Eigentlich auch nur wegen Nat :drip:



 

Story und JLaw sind ja schon bescheiden


----------



## RoadDog (26 Dez. 2016)

*Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren*


----------



## Death Row (26 Dez. 2016)

*Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren*



Sven love2

BTW:

*Bill und Ted`s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft*

Extrem cremig Hoschi  

Grandios


----------



## achim0081500 (27 Dez. 2016)

Kalkofes Jahresrückblick


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2016)

Kalkofe - Fresse 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2016)

Darts WM - Peter Wright vs. Jamie Lewis

Go Snakebite Go :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2016)

*Star Wars Episode V*


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Dez. 2016)

Sense8 xmas Special, die bisher nicht gezeigte 9 Folge zur 1 Staffel in Spielfilmlänge .

für mich die beste Serie des Jahres .


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2016)

*Tutti Frutti*


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Dez. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Tutti Frutti*



Es gibt ein neues Tutti Frutti? 

Um was geht es denn da eigentlich?


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Tutti Frutti?



Hallooohoo McFly!


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Dez. 2016)

*Tutti Frutti*

Man man was eine sinnfreie Show. Aber viel nackte Haut 

Erklär mir mal bitte jemand die Regeln und die Punktevergabe. Da wirste ja verrückt  kopf99


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2016)

*Star Wars Episode VI*


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2016)

Ein Herz und eine Seele - Silvesterpunsch

"Das ist Punch du dusselige Kuh"


----------



## Death Row (31 Dez. 2016)

*2 Broke Girls* :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2016)

*Star Wars Episode VII*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2017)

Jetzt gehts um die Wurscht

Darts WM - Halbfinale: Gary Anderson - Peter Wright


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2017)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Darts WM - Halbfinale: Gary Anderson - Peter Wright



Die kennt zwar ausser dir niemand aber jeden das seine.  


*Godzilla*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Jan. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Godzilla*



Dito

Aber Godzilla kam etwas kurz im Film


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2017)

*Der Lehrer *- Staffel 05 Episode 1

Geile Serie + Jessica :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (7 Jan. 2017)

*Supernatural* S11E17 + E18


----------



## RoadDog (7 Jan. 2017)

*Shooter* S01E01 + E02


----------



## Toolman (7 Jan. 2017)

*Last Man Standing *S03E09+10


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Jan. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Last Man Standing *S03E09+10



Sehr geile Serie :thumbup:

Schade das es Staffel 5 und 6 nicht auf Deutsch gibt


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2017)

*Oberhof Massenstart live auf ZDF* love2


----------



## RoadDog (9 Jan. 2017)

*Hooten & the Lady* S01E01 - E05


----------



## RoadDog (10 Jan. 2017)

*Hooten & the Lady* S01E06


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Jan. 2017)

endlich wieder Jessica :WOW:

*Der Lehrer* - S05E02


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Jan. 2017)

Donnerstags ist *Vikings* Tag :WOW:

Endlich wieder Lagertha love2


----------



## RoadDog (12 Jan. 2017)

*Supernatural* S11E19 + E20


----------



## RoadDog (13 Jan. 2017)

*The Man in the High Castle* S02E01 + E02


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Jan. 2017)

*Alien vs. Predator*

Geile Spiele, mäßige Filme


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Alien vs. Predator*
> 
> Geile Spiele, mäßige Filme



War das jemals anders bei einer Spiele-Verfilmung?


----------



## Devilfish (14 Jan. 2017)

ran NFL Playoffs
Divisional Round
Seattle Seahawks @ Atlanta Falcons

GO HAWKS :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2017)

*Hooten & the Lady* S01E07


----------



## MetalFan (17 Jan. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E09 & E10


----------



## RoadDog (17 Jan. 2017)

*The Man in the High Castle* S02E03 - E06


----------



## Achilles (19 Jan. 2017)

Der Tatortreiniger


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2017)

*Last Man Standing*


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2017)

Metal Allegiance 'Fallen Heros' Tribute Concert at City National Grove in Anaheim - January 20, 2017


----------



## Toolman (21 Jan. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Last Man Standing*


Alexandra war ja leider nur in der ersten Staffel dabei... war wohl etwas zu jung für die Rolle 


*Last Man Standing* - S04E06


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E11 & E12


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Jan. 2017)

*Black Sails* S03 E02 - E05


----------



## MetalFan (23 Jan. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E13


----------



## RoadDog (23 Jan. 2017)

*Van Helsing* Season 1


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Jan. 2017)

*American Crime Story*

in seiner Anthologieserie „American Crime Story“ geht es um berühmte Kriminalfälle



> Die erste Staffel trägt den Untertitel The People V. OJ Simpson und wird sich in seiner ersten Staffel mit dem berüchtigten Mordprozess gegen Ex-Footballer O.J. Simpsons beschäftigen


*

S01 E02*

gut gemachte Serie denke ich, hab gerade den Piloten durch .

sind gute Schauspieler am start 

Sarah Paulson
John Travolta
Cuba Gooding Jr. spielt OJ
Jordana Brewster

Full List: American Crime Story (TV Series 2016


----------



## Death Row (24 Jan. 2017)

*He-Man - Im Tal der Macht Staffel 1 Folge 1 "Der kosmische Komet"*


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E14


----------



## MetalFan (25 Jan. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E15


----------



## sherp (26 Jan. 2017)

Australien Open


----------



## RoadDog (26 Jan. 2017)

*Hooten & the Lady* S01E08

danach

*Supernatural* S11E23


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Jan. 2017)

*Aushilfsgangster*


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Jan. 2017)

*Final Destination 3*

Aber auch nur wegen Alexz Johnson. Naja, bis sie sich mit dem Nagelschußgerät in den Kopf schießt


----------



## RoadDog (29 Jan. 2017)

*2 Lava 2 Lantula!*

Wieder ein Highlight auf Syfy schon der Titel ist grottig


----------



## Death Row (30 Jan. 2017)

*Alles was zählt*, danach *GZSZ*. Brauch meine Hasendosis.


----------



## RoadDog (30 Jan. 2017)

Max und Caroline sind endlich zurück 

*2 Broke Girls* S06E01


----------



## RoadDog (31 Jan. 2017)

*WWE Royal Rumble 2017*


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Jan. 2017)

mal wieder ein Western Klassiker mit Clint Eastwood
*Hängt ihn höher*

lief in der nacht auf Tele5 HD


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2017)

The Infiltrator mit Schatzi


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2017)

*Rizzoli & Isles*

Angie :drip:


----------



## teddy05 (1 Feb. 2017)

Brooklin 99 und dann Person of Interest


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E01 & E02


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2017)

*Der Lehrer* S05E05 

bisserl wenig Jessica bis jetzt


----------



## RoadDog (2 Feb. 2017)

*Westworld* S01E01 + E02


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Westworld* S01E01 + E02



Ist das empfehlenswert? Die Trailer lassen mich noch zweifeln...


----------



## RoadDog (3 Feb. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> Ist das empfehlenswert? Die Trailer lassen mich noch zweifeln...



Anhand der Trailer hatte ich auch erst meine Zweifel aber die ersten beiden Folgen fand ich schon mal richtig gut. Die erste Folge hat was von "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" da die Hosts (Roboter) mehr oder weniger die gleiche Rolle spielen aber so langsam entwickeln sie ein Bewusstsein und weichen plötzlich von ihren Rollen ab. 

Ich fand den Film "Westworld" schon klasse und die Serie hat hohes Potential und ist Spannend. Ich schaue die Serie auf alle Fälle weiter.


----------



## MetalFan (4 Feb. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E16


----------



## Toolman (5 Feb. 2017)

*Royal Rumble 2017*


----------



## RoadDog (6 Feb. 2017)

Lethal Weapon S01E01

dann noch

2 Broke Girls S06E02


----------



## MetalFan (7 Feb. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E17


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Feb. 2017)

*Good Behavior S01E04 (mit Michelle Dockery)*


----------



## MetalFan (9 Feb. 2017)

*CSI: Vegas* S15E18


----------



## RoadDog (9 Feb. 2017)

*Westworld* S01E03 + E04


----------



## Devilfish (12 Feb. 2017)

*Scary Movie 5*
Ashley :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E03


----------



## RoadDog (14 Feb. 2017)

*Bosch* Season 1


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Bosch* Season 1



Gehts da um Kettensägen oder Bohrmaschinen? 



Devilfish schrieb:


> *Scary Movie 5*
> Ashley :drip:



Hast du den echt durchgestanden?  der Film ist ja mal echt übel 


Champignon-League: Lissabon-BVB


----------



## RoadDog (15 Feb. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Gehts da um Kettensägen oder Bohrmaschinen?



Die ganze Zeit habe ich darauf gewartet das die mal mit Heimwerken anfangen am Ende war es aber eine Krimiserie.  

Und weiter geht es mit Krimi leider ohne Jack Bauer 

*24: Legacy* S01E01 + E02


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E04


----------



## Devilfish (15 Feb. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Hast du den echt durchgestanden?  der Film ist ja mal echt übel



Der lief nebenbei, wie eigentlich immer ^^

gleich CL... mal sehen wie sich die Bayern anstellen


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2017)

*Circus Halligalli* S09E01


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Feb. 2017)

*Amy MacDonald* - Livekonzert beim NDR in Hamburg love2

Bald isset soweit, schöne Einstimmung


----------



## RoadDog (20 Feb. 2017)

die Tiere sind wieder los 

*Zoo* S02E01 - E03


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Feb. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> die Tiere sind wieder los
> 
> *Zoo* S02E01 - E03



cool :thumbup:, finde die Serie garnicht so schlecht .

*The Walking Dead S07 E09 u.E10 auf FOX HD*


----------



## MetalFan (22 Feb. 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E05 & E06


----------



## MetalFan (22 Feb. 2017)

*Zoo* S02E01 & E02


----------



## MetalFan (23 Feb. 2017)

*Zoo* S02E03


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Feb. 2017)

die Zeitmaschine das Original von 1960
auf TNT Film HD


----------



## Toolman (26 Feb. 2017)

*NASCAR Daytona 500*


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2017)

*Riverdale* - S01E03


----------



## RoadDog (27 Feb. 2017)

*Zoo* S02E04 + E05


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E07 & E08


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E04 & E05


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E09


----------



## MetalFan (8 März 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E10


----------



## gorbi85 (9 März 2017)

walking dead


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E06 & E07


----------



## MetalFan (14 März 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E11


----------



## MetalFan (15 März 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E12


----------



## MetalFan (16 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E08


----------



## Aniel (17 März 2017)

Suchte gerade Gotham runter, immer wieder gut wenn man eine Serie entdeckt die schon 4 Staffeln hat:thumbup:


----------



## TM1990 (18 März 2017)

"Die Schöne und das Biest" (2017) giverose


----------



## MetalFan (20 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E09


----------



## hoshi21 (20 März 2017)

lethal weapon (serie)


----------



## RoadDog (21 März 2017)

*Slasher* Season 1


----------



## pofgo (21 März 2017)

_*You Are Wanted S01E01*_


----------



## RoadDog (23 März 2017)

*Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders* S01E01


----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2017)

Donnerstag-Abend ist Lehrer-Zeit


----------



## MetalFan (23 März 2017)

*Lucifer* S01E13


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2017)

*Iron Fist Staffel 1 Marathon*


----------



## RoadDog (23 März 2017)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Iron Fist Staffel 1 Marathon*



Ist die Serie gut? Ich bin auch schon am überlegen da mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 März 2017)

*Wie ich Mathe gehasst habe*

Arte-Doku über das schönste Fach der Schule


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 März 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Ist die Serie gut? Ich bin auch schon am überlegen da mal reinzuschauen.




geht in die Richtung wie Marvel’s Daredevil , qualitativ gleichzusetzen .
es sind auch 1-2 Charaktere aus Daredevil dabei.
Die Folgen gehen jeweils zwischen 50 und 60 Minuten .
Ich denke lohnt sich sicher anzuschauen .


----------



## MetalFan (28 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E10 & E11


----------



## MetalFan (29 März 2017)

*Zoo* S02E12 & E13


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 März 2017)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Zoo* S02E12 & E13



dito ........


----------



## RoadDog (29 März 2017)

*Supergirl* S02E01 & E02


----------



## RoadDog (30 März 2017)

*Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders* S01E02

danach

*Scream Queens* S01E01 & S01E02


----------



## RoadDog (31 März 2017)

*Iron Fist* Season 1


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Apr. 2017)

*Black Sails* S04E01


----------



## Death Row (3 Apr. 2017)

*Alles was zählt*


----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2017)

*Shades of Blue* S01E07


----------



## MetalFan (6 Apr. 2017)

*Shades of Blue* S01E08 & E09


----------



## RoadDog (6 Apr. 2017)

*Supergirl* S02E03

*Scream Queens* S01E03


----------



## Gerdwolf (6 Apr. 2017)

Nord Nord Mord


----------



## MetalFan (9 Apr. 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E01 :freude:


----------



## MetalFan (9 Apr. 2017)

*Shades of Blue* S01E10


----------



## MetalFan (10 Apr. 2017)

*Shades of Blue* S01E11 & E12


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Apr. 2017)

aus dem Fenster


----------



## MetalFan (12 Apr. 2017)

*Shades of Blue *S01E13


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Apr. 2017)

Sportclub Story - Fussballscouts auf Spielersuche

NDR Mediathek


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2017)

Natürlich den

*Car-Freitag*


----------



## blackbox (14 Apr. 2017)

Die DVD von *Phantastische Tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind*


----------



## pofgo (14 Apr. 2017)

thirteen reasons why komplett gesehen , echt sehenswert


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2017)

*ZDF History: Der Untergang der Sowjetunion*


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2017)

*The Man In The High Castle, Staffel 1*


----------



## MetalFan (18 Apr. 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E02


----------



## MetalFan (18 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E01


----------



## MetalFan (19 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E02


----------



## RoadDog (19 Apr. 2017)

*13 Reasons Why* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (20 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E03


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2017)

Honigfrauen mit Sonja Gerhardt


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2017)

Zum Einpennen Tele 5: American Fighter


----------



## MetalFan (24 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E04 & E05


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

Wishlist Episode 10


----------



## MetalFan (25 Apr. 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E03


----------



## MetalFan (25 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E06 & E07


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2017)

*True Blood* S04E08


----------



## MetalFan (2 Mai 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E04


----------



## RoadDog (2 Mai 2017)

*Riverdale* Season 1


----------



## weazel32 (2 Mai 2017)

Fussball


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Mai 2017)

Honigfrauen Teil 2&3 in der Mediathek

Schaue es ja eigentlich wegen Sonja, aber Cornelia ist ja auch mal eine Wucht


----------



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2017)

*True Blood *S04E09 - E11


----------



## omit s. (4 Mai 2017)

Zimmer 108 
10teilige Serie aus Belgien


----------



## MetalFan (4 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S04E12


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Mai 2017)

Da Rogue One dank der Post nicht mehr kam gestern 

*Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht*

Immerhin war Star Wars Day :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Mai 2017)

*Grease: Live*

Nessa als arrogante Bitch und Jules als süßes Unschuldslamm. Grandios love2 love2 love2
Und nach einer Stunde erst gemerkt, dass Carly auch mitspielt 

Der Rest... naja


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Mai 2017)

*Rogue One: A Star Wars Story* love2


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2017)

Zum 75ten Geburtstag von Gerhard Polt:

*Der Große Polt*


----------



## MetalFan (8 Mai 2017)

Toter Winkel | FilmMittwoch im Ersten Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Death Row (8 Mai 2017)

*Mysterien des Weltalls - Wiederauferstehung auf ZDF Info*
moderiert von Morgan Freeman :supi:


----------



## RoadDog (8 Mai 2017)

Im Dutzend billiger 2


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E05


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E01


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2017)

Champignon League

Juve-AS Monaco


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2017)

Frauen und die Macht | #Beckmann Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## MetalFan (10 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E02 & E03


----------



## RoadDog (10 Mai 2017)

DC Crossover Folgen von

*Supergirl*

*The Flash*

*Legends of Tomorrow*


----------



## RoadDog (11 Mai 2017)

DC Crossover Serie 4

*Arrow*


----------



## MetalFan (11 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E04


----------



## ElCoyote (14 Mai 2017)

Oi, hab noch sehr viel auf Lager, aktuelle gerade Passengers als steelbook bekommen. Bin gespannt auf Wonder Woman.


----------



## MetalFan (15 Mai 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E06


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2017)

Sabrina Carpenter Live auf Facebook


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2017)

Da Alien Covenant mal wieder Schrott sein soll, ziehe ich mir lieber das Original rein:

Alien - Directors Cut


----------



## MetalFan (15 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E05


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Da Alien Covenant mal wieder Schrott sein soll, ziehe ich mir lieber das Original rein:



Äh wie bitte??? 

Man... extra Karten für die Premiere gekauft


----------



## MetalFan (16 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E06


----------



## MetalFan (17 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E07 & E08


----------



## Mandalorianer (17 Mai 2017)

*American Gods* S01 E02-03


----------



## Death Row (17 Mai 2017)

*GZSZ-Jubiläumsfolge*


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2017)

Eishockey WM Viertelfinale
Deutschland - Kanada


----------



## MetalFan (18 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E09


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2017)

*Aliens - Die Rückkehr*

Wer heut was anderes schaut, bei dem ist doch was schief gelaufen


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Mai 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Aliens - Die Rückkehr*
> 
> Wer heut was anderes schaut, bei dem ist doch was schief gelaufen



Und wer das im Privat-TV schaut, bei dem ist auch was schiefgelaufen


----------



## achim0081500 (18 Mai 2017)

mach ich auch, jetzt ist grad Werbung, juhu


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Und wer das im Privat-TV schaut, bei dem ist auch was schiefgelaufen



Müsst ich ja aufstehen und die DVD reinschieben. Total unnötig


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Mai 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Müsst ich ja aufstehen und die DVD reinschieben. Total unnötig



Geschnitten, Werbung, Schlimmer geht kaum


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2017)

Dafür Directors Cut...

Immer was zu meckern


----------



## Death Row (20 Mai 2017)

*Schlag den Star*


----------



## RoadDog (21 Mai 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Müsst ich ja aufstehen und die DVD reinschieben. Total unnötig



Deshalb streame ich alles da reicht ein klick auf die Fernbedienung.


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Mai 2017)

KellerKalk - TELE5-Website


----------



## Devilfish (21 Mai 2017)

Eishockey WM Finale
Kanada vs Schweden


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Mai 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Deshalb streame ich alles da reicht ein klick auf die Fernbedienung.



Bekommst nen Keks 

*BTW:* Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen

Schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut aber immer wieder gut


----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E07


----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E10


----------



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S05E11 & E12 & S06E01


----------



## Toolman (24 Mai 2017)

EL-Finale
*Ajax - ManU*


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Mai 2017)

*John Wick 2 *


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2017)

*Schrotten!*

Sehr komischer Film


----------



## RoadDog (25 Mai 2017)

*Twin Peaks* S03E01 & E02


----------



## Devilfish (26 Mai 2017)

Jeff Buckley - Live in Chicago 1995

Da sind die Leute wenigstens noch wegen der Musik aufs Konzert gegangen...


----------



## fashion90 (26 Mai 2017)

*Sense8* 2 season <3


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2017)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Jeff Buckley - Live in Chicago 1995
> 
> Da sind die Leute wenigstens noch wegen der Musik aufs Konzert gegangen...



Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, mach ich heute auch noch  :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (28 Mai 2017)

*Hacksaw Ridge*


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2017)

Relegation

Braunschweig - Golfsburg


----------



## pofgo (29 Mai 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Relegation
> 
> Braunschweig - Golfsburg



dito  :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2017)

*True Blood* S06E03 & E04


----------



## fashion90 (30 Mai 2017)

*The Leftovers* - Season 3


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2017)

*Wynonna Earp* Season 1


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juni 2017)

Blues Pills - Livestream vom Rockhard-Festival


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juni 2017)

Asphyx - Livestream Rockhardfestival, danach Exodus (müsste doch auch was für Metal sein) :rock:

Bei Behemoth heute abend bin ich leider unterwegs


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! :thumbup: :rock:


----------



## Toolman (3 Juni 2017)

*Juve - Real* #cardiff #clfinale

***go Juve*** (ausnahmsweise )


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Juni 2017)

*Safe Haven*

Jules love2


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juni 2017)

*Guardians*

Demjenigen der die Synchronisation verbrochen hat gehört paar in die Fresse gehauen.


----------



## fashion90 (4 Juni 2017)

* Berlin Syndrome*


----------



## Devilfish (4 Juni 2017)

#OneLoveManchesterLive


----------



## RoadDog (4 Juni 2017)

Devilfish schrieb:


> #OneLoveManchesterLive



Da bin ich auch dabei 

Das Konzert wird auch beim rbb im TV ausgestrahlt.


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Juni 2017)

Und der letzte Akt:

*Opeth* - Livestream Rockhardfestival


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juni 2017)

*Terminator: Genisys*

Guter Film. Verwirrende Geschichte


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2017)

*Auf Kriegsfuß mit Major Payne*

Immer wieder lustig 

"Ich spüre meine Beine nicht mehr."
"Du hast keine Beine mehr."


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juni 2017)

*Prison Break* S05E09


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juni 2017)

*Zorn - Kalter Rauch* :freude:


----------



## RoadDog (6 Juni 2017)

*WWE Extreme Rules 2017*


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2017)

*True Blood* S06E08


----------



## RoadDog (8 Juni 2017)

*Shadowhunters* Season 1


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juni 2017)

*Tomorrow, when the war began*

Schöner Film, schade das es keine Fortsetzung gibt


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juni 2017)

*Spaceballs*

Immer wieder genial  happy09


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2017)

*True Blood* S06E09 & E10


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juni 2017)

Der Meisterreporter - Sigmar Seelenbrecht Wird 81

Olli Dittrich mal wieder in einer anderen Rolle :thumbup:


----------



## ElCoyote (16 Juni 2017)

HEADSHOT mit Iko Uwais, harter indonesischer Thriller - 4/5


----------



## Death Row (17 Juni 2017)

*Last Man Standing*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2017)

Bei Amazon gibts alle Staffeln :WOW: mal wieder durchschauen

Pastewka - Staffel 1


----------



## RoadDog (20 Juni 2017)

*Shadowhunters* Season 2


----------



## Toolman (22 Juni 2017)

*Darkwing Duck* 

schnupper Gas Bösewicht!


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Juni 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Darkwing Duck*
> 
> schnupper Gas Bösewicht!



Geile Serie :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (22 Juni 2017)

^^Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach. 

*True Blood* S07E01


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2017)

All Those Sunflowers


Kurzfilm mit Sylvia Hoeks :cupidgirl:


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juni 2017)

*Resident Evil: Vendetta 2017 'Anime*


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2017)

*Before The Flood* mit Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2017)

Kalkofes Matt-Sommer

Spezial zum 5-jährigen bei Tele 5


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juni 2017)

*True Blood* S07E02 - E04


----------



## Bender.66 (29 Juni 2017)

Columbo


----------



## hirnknall (30 Juni 2017)

Columbo ist natürlich immer :thumbup:

Schaue mir gerade Hentai Kamen 2 an


----------



## Devilfish (2 Juli 2017)

Moto GP auf dem Sachsenring


----------



## achim0081500 (2 Juli 2017)

Bob Ross - The Joy Of Painting


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juli 2017)

*True Blood* S07E05


----------



## MetalFan (4 Juli 2017)

*True Blood *S07E06 & E07


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juli 2017)

*True Blood* S07E08


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juli 2017)

Serienfinale  *True Blood* S07E09 & E10


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juli 2017)

*Amy MacDonald Livestream*


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2017)

*Teen Beach 2* auf Pro 7

Weil nette Hasis


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juli 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Teen Beach 2* auf Pro 7
> 
> Weil nette Hasis



Und das Montag morgens


----------



## RoadDog (10 Juli 2017)

*Grimm* Season 5


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juli 2017)

*O.J. Simpson: Made in America* (1/5)


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2017)

Da hier gerade die Jammerlappen verteilt wurden 

Quarks&Co: Wozu brauchen wir Schulnoten?


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Juli 2017)

*Love, Rosie - Für immer vielleicht*

Schnee... äh Rosie love2


----------



## RoadDog (19 Juli 2017)

*Bosch* Season 3


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Juli 2017)

*Die Bestimmung - Divergent*

Shailene Woodley  love2


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2017)

*Pastewka* - 7. Staffel


----------



## RoadDog (24 Juli 2017)

*Blindspot* Season 2


----------



## frontlinea (29 Juli 2017)

No Man`s Land


----------



## Death Row (30 Juli 2017)

*Bares für Rares*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2017)

Sport1 - Darts World Matchplay

Finale: The Power - Snakebite


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Juli 2017)

*South Park* - Wählt Obama!

Geile Folge  happy010


----------



## RoadDog (3 Aug. 2017)

*Chicago P.D.* S04E01 + E02


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2017)

Livestream Wacken - Prong :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (5 Aug. 2017)

*Six* S01E01 - E04


----------



## RoadDog (5 Aug. 2017)

*Six* S01E05 - E08


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2017)

*Apple MUSIC Carpool Karaoke* S01E01 - Will Smith & James Corden


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2017)

Erstes Mal Leichtathletik WM, bisher noch nicht zu gekommen


----------



## RoadDog (11 Aug. 2017)

*Lucifer* Season 2


----------



## achim0081500 (11 Aug. 2017)

Sunshine Reggae auf Ibiza


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2017)

*Wildes Indochina (4/5)
Vietnam: Phoenix aus der Asche* auf Phoenix

http://www.zootierliste.de/imagedb/1120504/3vpio3ka/Fleckenroller.jpg
https://www.welt.de/img/wissenschaf...Die-in-Suedostasien-lebenden-Zwergloris-h.jpg

:doppelwub:


----------



## MetalFan (16 Aug. 2017)

*Apple MUSIC Carpool Karaoke* S01E02 - Alicia Keys & John Legend und S01E03 - Billy Eichner & Metallica


----------



## Toolman (16 Aug. 2017)

_*NFL Network*_
Preseason Game: *Falcons - Dolphins*


----------



## achim0081500 (17 Aug. 2017)

*Moonlight* :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (18 Aug. 2017)

*The Defenders* Season 1


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2017)

Nach dem Drecksspiel gerade, erst mal was schönes fürs Auge:

Hockey EM Damen: NL-BEL


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2017)

*FC Barcelona - Real Betis Sevilla*


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2017)

Teste mal DAZN 

Manchester City - Everton


----------



## RoadDog (21 Aug. 2017)

*WWE SummerSlam 2017*


----------



## Toolman (22 Aug. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *WWE SummerSlam 2017*



Dito, alleine für den Main-Event hat sich das schon gelohnt* *


----------



## RoadDog (23 Aug. 2017)

*Chicago P.D.* S04E03 + E04


----------



## RoadDog (23 Aug. 2017)

*The Last Ship* S04E01 + E02


----------



## RoadDog (25 Aug. 2017)

*The Mist* Season 1


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2017)

*Schlefaz*

Heute ohne Cocktail, aber immer wieder lustig


----------



## Death Row (26 Aug. 2017)

Beachvolleyball auf ZDF


----------



## MetalFan (26 Aug. 2017)

*Apple MUSIC Carpool Karaoke* S01E04 - Maisie Williams & Sophie Turner und S01E05 - Seth MacFarlane & Ariana Grande


----------



## RoadDog (27 Aug. 2017)

*Men of Honor*

klasse Film :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2017)

*Knight Rider* S01E15


----------



## Death Row (30 Aug. 2017)

*Baseball Live* auf Sport1


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2017)

*Apple MUSIC Carpool Karaoke* S01E06 - The Cyrus-Family und S01E07 - Queen Latifah & Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2017)

*Supergirl* Season 2

Restliche Folgen nachdem die Pro7 Penner die Serie in die Nacht geschoben haben war es ja aus mit anschauen. :angry:


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2017)

WM-Quali *Spanien - Italien*


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Sep. 2017)

Das große Spulen - Doku über die Videokassette (Arte mediathek)


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2017)

*Die Verbrechen der Befreier* auf ZDF Info


----------



## Devilfish (3 Sep. 2017)

Volleyball EM Finale GER-RUS auf sport1


----------



## MetalFan (6 Sep. 2017)

*Apple MUSIC Carpool Karaoke* S01E08 - John Cena & Shaquille O'Neal und S01E08 - Jeff Gordon & Michael Strahan


----------



## Death Row (6 Sep. 2017)

*The Duff* auf Pro 7


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Sep. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *The Duff* auf Pro 7



Dito

"Ich bum.. die so hart, da ist Helmpflicht"


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2017)

Das Porno-Imperium - lief im WDR


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2017)

*FC Metz - PSG*


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2017)

*Real Madrid - Levante*


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2017)

*Die Simpsons*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2017)

Man City - Liverpool


----------



## RoadDog (10 Sep. 2017)

*Heartbeat* Season 1


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Sep. 2017)

American Football - Redzone - Week 1


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2017)

*Running wild with Bear Grylls and Vanessa Hudgens*

Ist Nessa da so unglaublich süß  love2



​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Sep. 2017)

Taffe Mädels

Hab ewig nix mehr mit Sandra Bullock gesehen. Schaut immer noch relativ jut aus


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Sep. 2017)

*The Ranch*

Geile Serie


----------



## Death Row (24 Sep. 2017)

*Adventureland* auf Pro 7


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Sep. 2017)

Bei Amazon sind alle drin, brauch jetzt was lustiges:
Die nackte Kanone


----------



## pofgo (24 Sep. 2017)

NFL live: Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Minnesota Vikings und Seattle Seahawks at Tennessee Titans live


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Sep. 2017)

*Star.Trek Discovery S01E01 und E02*


----------



## wopreit (25 Sep. 2017)

M*a*s*h 4077


----------



## RoadDog (25 Sep. 2017)

*WWE No Mercy 2017*


----------



## RoadDog (26 Sep. 2017)

*Star Trek Discovery* S01E01 & E02

Mal schauen wie die Serie so ist.


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Ich bin Fan von Walking Dead und diversen Horror Filmen und Serien. Gerade "Bates Motel" geschaut, schade dass die 5. Staffel auch die letzte ist :-(


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

*Von der Kunst sich durchzumogeln* auf Pro 7


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Von der Kunst sich durchzumogeln* auf Pro 7



Emmchen love2


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Emmchen love2



https://media.giphy.com/media/Ho0Rr3P0dRoly/giphy.gif


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

Tierische Super-Papas auf Phoenix


----------



## hanswurst87 (4 Okt. 2017)

Resident Evil 1-6


----------



## MetalFan (4 Okt. 2017)

*The Bridge - America* S02E01 - E03


----------



## MetalFan (5 Okt. 2017)

*The Bridge - America* S02E04


----------



## achim0081500 (6 Okt. 2017)

Kalkofes Wählscheibe


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2017)

WM Quali Gruppe I Konferenz


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2017)

*Star Wars: Das Imperium schlägt zurück*


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

Geo news arrest of ns son in law


----------



## RoadDog (9 Okt. 2017)

*WWE Hell In A Cell 2017*


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Okt. 2017)

aus dem Fenster


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Harry Potter collection


----------



## RoadDog (12 Okt. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E01

danach

*Riverdale* S02E01


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Okt. 2017)

*Expendables 3*

Dingeling Dingeling


----------



## RoadDog (13 Okt. 2017)

*The Tick* Season 1


----------



## RoadDog (13 Okt. 2017)

*The Babysitter*  :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Okt. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *The Babysitter*  :thumbup:



Youporn???


----------



## RoadDog (14 Okt. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Youporn???



Was du wieder denkst. 

Hier guckst du.


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Was du wieder denkst.
> 
> Hier guckst du.



Verstörend


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2017)

Sylvia love2


----------



## MetalFan (16 Okt. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E01 & E02


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Okt. 2017)

immer noch aus dem Fenster


----------



## MetalFan (18 Okt. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E03 & E04


----------



## RoadDog (19 Okt. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E02

danach

*Riverdale* S02E02


----------



## MetalFan (19 Okt. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E05 & E06


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Okt. 2017)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *The Walking Dead* S07E05



Passt auch zu dem was ich gerade schaue


----------



## MetalFan (19 Okt. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Passt auch zu dem was ich gerade schaue



Ich schmeiß' mich weg!


----------



## Death Row (23 Okt. 2017)

*Der 7. Tag* auf ZDF

Josiiiiiiii!!


----------



## RoadDog (23 Okt. 2017)

*wwe tlc 2017*


----------



## MetalFan (23 Okt. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E07 - E09


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2017)

Weihnachten ist dieses Jahr früher

A Decade of Delain - Live at Paradiso love2


----------



## MetalFan (25 Okt. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E010 & E11


----------



## achim0081500 (25 Okt. 2017)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## MetalFan (25 Okt. 2017)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> Leaving Las Vegas



Guter Film! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2017)

*Expeditionen ins Tierreich - Niedersachsens kleine Helden: Hamster und Hasen* auf NDR

love2love2love2love2love2


----------



## RoadDog (26 Okt. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E03

danach

*Riverdale* S02E03


----------



## RoadDog (28 Okt. 2017)

*Stranger Things* Season 2


----------



## yavrudana (29 Okt. 2017)

Supernatural 8x14


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Okt. 2017)

*Linkin Park & Friends Celebrate Life in Honor of Chester Bennington - [LIVE from the Hollywood Bowl]*

*RIP Chester*


----------



## Death Row (31 Okt. 2017)

*Blindspot Staffel 1, Folge 1*


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E012


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2017)

wie die Jungs mit gelben Zähnen und scharzen Füßen versuchen Fußball zuspielen.


----------



## RoadDog (2 Nov. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E04

danach

*Riverdale* S02E04


----------



## MetalFan (2 Nov. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S07E013 & E14


----------



## RoadDog (6 Nov. 2017)

Endlich geht es weiter. :WOW:

*Supernatural* S12E01 + E02


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E01


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2017)

De - fra + irl - dk


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Nov. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Blindspot Staffel 1...*



Dito. Sehr geile Serie :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2017)

Rock und Religion - Pop und Glauben

Lief mal auf Arte


----------



## MetalFan (15 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E02 & E03


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E04 & E05


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Nov. 2017)

*The Sinner* mit Jessica Biel
Das Geheimnis der Psyche
https://www.serienjunkies.de/the-sinner/

Staffel Marathon


----------



## achim0081500 (16 Nov. 2017)

*Total Recall *


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2017)

NDR Talkshow mit Schatzi :freude:


----------



## RoadDog (17 Nov. 2017)

*The Punisher* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E06


----------



## RoadDog (21 Nov. 2017)

*WWE Survivor Series 2017*


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

*Brotherhood Staffel 1 Marathon*

etwas älter aus 2006 , aber erstmalig letztes Jahr mit Deutschland Premiere
https://www.serienjunkies.de/brotherhood/


----------



## MetalFan (22 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E07


----------



## MetalFan (23 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E08 & E09


----------



## RoadDog (23 Nov. 2017)

*Supernatural* S12E03 - E06


----------



## RoadDog (24 Nov. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E07

danach

*Riverdale* S02E07


----------



## RoadDog (26 Nov. 2017)

*Wynonna Earp* S02E01 - E06


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E10


----------



## achim0081500 (27 Nov. 2017)

*The Walking Dead* S08E05

*gähn*


----------



## RoadDog (28 Nov. 2017)

*Supernatural* S12E07 + E08


----------



## MetalFan (28 Nov. 2017)

*The Strain* S02E11


----------



## RoadDog (30 Nov. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E08

danach

*Riverdale* S02E07


----------



## achim0081500 (30 Nov. 2017)

*Der Tatortreiniger* S05E01


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2017)

Baby Driver


----------



## ElCoyote (3 Dez. 2017)

Sleepy Hollow Stafel 2.


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

The Punisher


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

Startup bei Amazon


----------



## RoadDog (6 Dez. 2017)

*Supernatural* S12E09 + E10


----------



## RoadDog (6 Dez. 2017)

*Good Kids* mit Zoey Deutch love2


----------



## RoadDog (7 Dez. 2017)

*The Shannara Chronicles* S02E09

danach

*Riverdale* S02E08


----------



## pantyhoseaddict (8 Dez. 2017)

Wer weiß denn sowas? (ARD)


----------



## achim0081500 (9 Dez. 2017)

*Notlandung im Weltraum* a.k.a. *Robinson Crusoe auf dem Mars* 

von 1964, großes Kino :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2017)

*Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets*

Cara :drip: :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Dez. 2017)

2. Advent und Schnee. Also Zeit für den Klassiker:

Schöne Bescherung


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> 2. Advent und Schnee. Also Zeit für den Klassiker:
> 
> Schöne Bescherung



Da warte ich noch ein paar Tage


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Dez. 2017)

Zwar schon ein paar Stunden her, aber:

*Star Wars Episode VIII - Die letzten Jedi*

Rey love2
Chewie love2
BB-8 love2
AT-AT love2


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Dez. 2017)

Es geht wieder los

World Dart Championships :WOW:


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

ich sehe schwarz


----------



## MetalFan (21 Dez. 2017)

*SchleFaZ: Bigfoot - Die Legende lebt!*


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2017)

*El Camino Christmas*


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2017)

*Fear The Walking Dead, Pilotfolge* auf Amazon Prime


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2017)

*Supernatural* S12E13 + E14


----------



## RoadDog (22 Dez. 2017)

*Schöne Bescherung*

Alle Jahre wieder


----------



## Toolman (22 Dez. 2017)

Premier League
*Arsenal - Liverpool*


----------



## RoadDog (22 Dez. 2017)

*Bright* auf Netflix


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Schöne Bescherung*
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder



Dito 

Und jetzt:

"Sind sie Sarah Connor?" aka *Terminator*


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2017)

Ein Fussball-Spiel geht noch dieses Jahr:

El Classico


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2017)

*Wynonna Earp* S02E07 - E12


----------



## taurus79 (23 Dez. 2017)

Darts-WM Taylor vs. Pipe


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2017)

*The Ranch* Staffel 4

Endlich gehts weiter :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2017)

Wie jedes Jahr Weihnachten läuft nebenbei

*The Munsters* Marathon auf RTL Nitro


----------



## ElCoyote (24 Dez. 2017)

Atomic Blonde, cool, 80er, Berlin, nihillistisch, hart, 4/5 :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2017)

*Das letzte Einhorn *auf RTL 2
Endgeiler Film, kitschig aber auch wundervoll love3


----------



## Buster (27 Dez. 2017)

James Bond, ZDF


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Dez. 2017)

Kalkofes Mattscheibe - Fresse 2017 auf Tele5


----------



## RoadDog (27 Dez. 2017)

*Lethal Weapon* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2017)

*SchleFaZ: Mister Dynamit - Morgen küßt euch der Tod*


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Dez. 2017)

*Pappa ante Portas*

Einfach nur genial


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Dez. 2017)

aus dem fenster


----------



## Bowes (1 Jan. 2018)

*Celebboard!!!*


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2018)

*Leatherface*

Nein das ist kein Sadomaso Film.


----------



## RoadDog (9 Jan. 2018)

*Frequency* S01E01 + E02

Mit der richtigen Peyton List und nicht diesen komischen Blondchen.


----------



## RoadDog (10 Jan. 2018)

*Jigsaw* 
.


----------



## RoadDog (15 Jan. 2018)

*Zoo* S03E01 bis E05


----------



## Death Row (18 Jan. 2018)

*Baby Driver*
_*abgebrochen* _


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Jan. 2018)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Baby Driver*
> _*abgebrochen* _



So gut?


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Jan. 2018)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Baby Driver*
> _*abgebrochen* _



Warum? Einer der wenigen vernünftigen Filme in letzter Zeit


----------



## RoadDog (18 Jan. 2018)

dianelized18 schrieb:


> Warum? Einer der wenigen vernünftigen Filme in letzter Zeit



Dir hat er doch nur gefallen wegen Lily James.  Ich fand den Film ziemlichen Mist keine Ahnung was alle daran so toll finden noch dazu kann ich diesen Ansel Elgort nicht leiden.


----------



## Death Row (18 Jan. 2018)

Genau deswegen habe ich abgebrochen. Unsympathischer Cast und Ansel Elgort total selbstverliebt.


----------



## RoadDog (18 Jan. 2018)

*Riverdale* S02E10


----------



## achim0081500 (19 Jan. 2018)

*The Last Man On Earth*

erste "I Am Legend" Verfilmung von 1964, großes Kino


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Jan. 2018)

*Ein Schwedenhaus entsteht*

So eins will ich auch love2 :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (20 Jan. 2018)

*Dark *auf Netflix


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2018)

NFL

Patriots - Jaguars


----------



## Death Row (23 Jan. 2018)

*Dark *St.1: Flg. 3 "Gestern und Heute"


----------



## achim0081500 (23 Jan. 2018)

*Fargo* S03E07


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2018)

*Young Sheldon* S01E01 - E03


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Jan. 2018)

Ich bin schon Sachse-mäßig 

TV: Handball GER-SPA
Monitor: Arsenal-Chelsea


----------



## hirnknall (26 Jan. 2018)

Night will fall von Hitchcock auf tagesschau24 :thumbup:


----------



## erich (28 Jan. 2018)

Das brandneue Testament (Blueray)


----------



## RoadDog (2 Feb. 2018)

*WWE Royal Rumble 2018*


----------



## RoadDog (8 Feb. 2018)

*Altered Carbon* Season 1 auf Netflix


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2018)

WDR: *Ein Herz und eine Seele - Rosenmontagszug*

Pflichtprogramm zum Karneval


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Feb. 2018)

Nieuwe Buren - Season 2

Gibts bei Amazon Prime unterm Titel "The neighbors". Echter Tipp


----------



## achim0081500 (13 Feb. 2018)

*Stranger Things* S01E05


----------



## Death Row (24 Feb. 2018)

*Wer weiß denn sowas? XXL*


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Feb. 2018)

Carabao Cup

Arsenal - ManCity


----------



## RoadDog (25 Feb. 2018)

*Everest*

Passt zu den Temp. draußen.


----------



## RoadDog (26 Feb. 2018)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S03E01


----------



## RoadDog (27 Feb. 2018)

*WWE Elimination Chamber 2018*


----------



## DeadandBroken (27 Feb. 2018)

Breaking Bad S03E01


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2018)

*Akte X* S11E01


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2018)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Akte X* S11E01



Lohnt es sich damit anzufangen? Staffel 10 war ja langweilig ohne Ende.


----------



## RoadDog (5 März 2018)

*Ash vs Evil Dead* S03E02


----------



## RoadDog (8 März 2018)

*Jessica Jones* Season 2


----------



## RoadDog (10 März 2018)

*Buffy the Vampire Slayer*  auf Tele5


----------



## Toolman (12 März 2018)

RoadDog schrieb:


> *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*  auf Tele5


Klassiker...


*Lost* - Season 2


----------



## RoadDog (13 März 2018)

*WWE Fastlane 2018*


----------



## lugosy (14 März 2018)

Fargo S01E08


----------



## MetalFan (14 März 2018)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich damit anzufangen? Staffel 10 war ja langweilig ohne Ende.



Der Staffelauftakt war leider eher bescheiden.  Ich versuche es heute mit:

*Akte X* S11E02


----------



## RoadDog (14 März 2018)

Ich finde die hätten Akte X mit dem Abgang von Fox Mulder beenden sollen. Alles danach ist nur noch krampf.


----------



## RoadDog (17 März 2018)

*Seal Team* S01E01 + E02


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

BBT & Terra X


----------



## hirnknall (6 Apr. 2018)

Der dritte Mann


----------



## RoadDog (9 Apr. 2018)

*WWE WrestleMania 34 2018*


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2018)

ZDF ZOOM - Kick&Cash - Macht Geld den Fussball kaputt?


----------



## hecki25 (29 Apr. 2018)

The Alienist - Die Einkreisung


----------



## Cav (1 Mai 2018)

The Punisher - momentan bin ich bei Folge 3


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2018)

Toter Tag, endlich mal Zeit für:
Alias Grace


----------



## RoadDog (8 Mai 2018)

*WWE Backlash 2018*


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Todeszug nach Yuma war mein letzter Film.


----------



## marzor (21 Mai 2018)

Goldrausch in Alaska


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2018)

Scary Movie 3


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Mai 2018)

Menschen Hautnah - Mädchen oder Junge? - Aufwachsen als Transgenderkind

Was es alles gibt


----------



## Death Row (17 Juni 2018)

*Haus des Geldes, Teil 1, Folge 5*


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Dittsche vom 15.04.2018 - Kalenderwoche 19


----------



## ElCoyote (1 Juli 2018)

Wind River, 4/5, düsterer Thriller in Winterlandschaft mit einem herausragenden Jeremy Renner.


----------



## hecki25 (19 Juli 2018)

A quit place - sehr guter Film ohne viel Worte


----------



## hecki25 (21 Juli 2018)

Luzifer 3 Staffel


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2018)

*Wer weiß denn sowas? XXL *auf ARD


----------



## Bender.66 (22 Juli 2018)

Fight Club


----------



## Death Row (22 Juli 2018)

*Otto - Der Film *auf Kabel 1


----------



## MetalFan (12 Aug. 2018)

*SchleFaZ: Strippers vs. Werewolves*


----------



## Bender.66 (13 Aug. 2018)

Public Enemies


----------



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2018)

*SchleFaZ: Slugs*


----------



## RoadDog (21 Aug. 2018)

*WWE SummerSlam 2018*


----------



## cropatricia (1 Sep. 2018)

Fear the Walking Dead , tolle Serie


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2018)

Tolle Serie :thumbup:

*Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan*


----------



## RoadDog (4 Sep. 2018)

*Lucifer Season 3*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Sep. 2018)

*VfL Osnabrück vs. Borussia Dortmund* (Testspiel)


----------



## MetalFan (6 Sep. 2018)

*UEFA Nations League - Deutschland vs. Frankreich*


----------



## achim0081500 (6 Sep. 2018)

Westworld S02E10


----------



## RoadDog (7 Sep. 2018)

*Marvel's Iron Fist Season 2*


----------



## hirnknall (8 Sep. 2018)

Texas Killing Fields :good:


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Friends - S06e22


----------



## HermesC (15 Sep. 2018)

Sense8 1 Staffel


----------



## RoadDog (7 Okt. 2018)

*WWE Hell In A Cell 2018*


----------



## GeddyLehfeldt (7 Okt. 2018)

The Walking Dead (S8)...


----------



## RoadDog (8 Okt. 2018)

*WWE Super Show-Down 2018*


----------



## RoadDog (9 Okt. 2018)

*Supernatural* S13E01 bis E04


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Prosieben...


----------



## RoadDog (20 Okt. 2018)

*Daredevil* Season 3


----------



## RoadDog (29 Okt. 2018)

*WWE Evolution 2018*


----------



## RoadDog (29 Okt. 2018)

*Chilling Adventures of Sabrina* Season 1


----------



## HighHopes (3 Nov. 2018)

Peaky Blinders Season 3, just starting


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2018)

*Metallica: ...And Justice for All Interview with David Fricke*

​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2018)

Zur Feier meines ergatterten Tickets: 

*Dido* - Live at Brixton Academy DVD love2


----------



## RoadDog (17 Nov. 2018)

*The Princess Switch*


----------



## RoadDog (19 Nov. 2018)

*WWE Survivor Series 2018*


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Nov. 2018)

aus dem Fenster


----------



## Cav (21 Nov. 2018)

Marvel´s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Season 5


----------



## Markus 19 (2 Dez. 2018)

Ich schaue gerade Fußball


----------



## achim0081500 (2 Dez. 2018)

Der Seemann und die Nonne

nein, das ist kein Porno)


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Ich schaue The big bang theorie


----------



## MetalFan (12 Dez. 2018)

*SchleFaZ: Gefangene im Weltraum*

Geiler Scheiß!


----------



## RoadDog (14 Dez. 2018)

*Chilling Adventures of Sabrina: A Midwinter's Tale *


----------



## MetalFan (19 Dez. 2018)

*China: Die Welt des Xi Jinping | Doku | ARTE*

​


----------



## RoadDog (12 Jan. 2019)

*Titans Season 1*


----------



## MetalFan (16 Jan. 2019)

*35C3 - Martin Sonneborn: Meine Abenteuer im EU-Parlament*

​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2019)

*True Detective* - S03E01

bisher nicht geschaut, aber Sarah Gadon ist jetzt dabei, da muss ich wohl...


----------



## RoadDog (18 Jan. 2019)

*The Punisher* Season 2


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Jan. 2019)

*Pastewka* - Staffel 9 :WOW:


----------



## Markus 19 (25 Jan. 2019)

Hallo ich schaue im mom nix höre Musik


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2019)

Metal Allegiance LIVE from House of Blues Anaheim! - 25.01.2019 :rock:


----------



## RoadDog (1 Feb. 2019)

*Nightflyers* Season 1


----------



## MetalFan (8 Feb. 2019)

*Der Mythos Arnold Schwarzenegger | Doku | ARTE*

​


----------



## RoadDog (10 Feb. 2019)

*WWE Royal Rumble 2019*


----------



## achim0081500 (19 Feb. 2019)

*Fargo - Blutiger Schnee*


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2019)

*The Widow* Season 1


----------



## abcdef10001 (22 März 2019)

how i met your mother


----------



## RoadDog (5 Apr. 2019)

*Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Part 2*


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2019)

*NXT TakeOver New York*


----------



## RoadDog (10 Apr. 2019)

*WWE WrestleMania 2019*


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Apr. 2019)

Natürlich den *Car-Freitag* auf DMAX


----------



## Death Row (23 Apr. 2019)

*Der Prinz aus Zamunda*


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Apr. 2019)

*Game of Thrones* Staffel 8 :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (24 Apr. 2019)

*Die Glücksritter*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2019)

*Spione wie wir* auf Kabel1, immer noch saulustig


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Mai 2019)

EL Halbfinale

*Frankfurt - Chelsea*, zum Glück auf DAZN, muss ich nicht suchen wo ich RTL habe


----------



## achim0081500 (3 Mai 2019)

*The Walking Dead* auf RTL2

Spoileralarm: Die Hälfte von denen ist ja jetzt schon tot


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2019)

Zum Glück in der Mediathek zu finden...

*SchleFaZ: Nightwatch - Terror aus dem Weltall*


----------



## Death Row (9 Mai 2019)

*Livestream zum kommenden Ghost-Recon-Spiel:*

https://skelltechnology.com/skellcon/de-de/


----------



## Devilfish (14 Mai 2019)

Eishockey WM
Deutschland gegen Frankreich

wenigstens da scheinen wir gegen die zu gewinnen


----------



## MetalFan (15 Mai 2019)

*SchleFaZ: Dragon Crusaders*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Mai 2019)

*SchleFaZ: Airplane vs. Volcano*


----------



## Death Row (28 Mai 2019)

*Geheimnisse des Kaiserreichs - Aggression und Aufbruch *auf Phoenix


----------



## Death Row (30 Mai 2019)

*James Bond - Goldeneye* auf Vox


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juni 2019)

*Apple WWDC 2019 Keynote*


----------



## Death Row (6 Juni 2019)

*James Bond 007 - Der Morgen stirbt nie* auf Vox


----------



## isa (7 Juni 2019)

The Handmaid's Tale - 3x01


----------



## RoadDog (28 Juni 2019)

*Shaft* 2019 auf Netflix


----------



## Toolman (20 Juli 2019)

Die Goldbergs *S01E17+18*


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

Mostly Motorsport


----------



## gargamel (2 Aug. 2019)

The Blacklist S4


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

The Boys Folge 3.


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## furchur (21 Aug. 2019)

Lucifer 4. Staffel


----------



## zrrtter443 (22 Aug. 2019)

Über den Sommer alle 10 Staffeln von Modern Family gesehen...

habe vorher nie was von denen gehört....


----------



## hirnknall (23 Aug. 2019)

Gleich kommt auf Tele5 _Plan 9 from outer space_ :good:


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Sep. 2019)

*Big Bang Theory* natürlich  :WOW:


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Dokumentation auf Youtube


----------



## RoadDog (7 Okt. 2019)

*Doom Patrol* Season 1


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Nov. 2019)

Wie an jedem verdammten Sonntag: Football 

*Vikings - Chiefs*


----------



## hirnknall (5 Nov. 2019)




----------



## RoadDog (7 Nov. 2019)

*Supernatural* Season 14


----------



## RoadDog (10 Nov. 2019)

*Bear Grylls: Stars am Limit mit Julianne Hough*


----------



## RoadDog (15 Nov. 2019)

*The Man In The High Castle* Season 4


----------



## RoadDog (22 Nov. 2019)

*Carnival Row* Season 1


----------



## RoadDog (13 Dez. 2019)

*6 Underground* auf Netflix


----------



## Death Row (15 Dez. 2019)

*Ein Schweinchen namens Babe* auf ZDF Neo


----------



## RoadDog (20 Dez. 2019)

*Batwoman* Season 1 auf Prime


----------



## Toolman (21 Dez. 2019)

*The Grand Tour* _"Seamen"_


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2019)

*Lost in Space* Season 2


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2019)

*Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme*


----------



## RoadDog (25 Dez. 2019)

*Allein mit Onkel Buck* :thumbup:


----------



## frontlinea (6 Jan. 2020)

The Mandalorian


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

The witcher ist eine super serie


----------



## annasephora (7 Jan. 2020)

Im TV kommt gerade Hot Shots... 

Ansonsten Better Call Saul


----------



## codeman (17 März 2020)

Narcos Mexico - Season II


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Mandalorian


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Apr. 2020)

*Blindspot* Staffel 4

Sehr durchwachsen


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Money Heist


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Spenser Confidential


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2020)

Den Instagram-Livestream von LaFee!


----------



## hirnknall (24 Apr. 2020)

*Black Sabbath - The End* 

auf Arte :good:


----------



## runnigman (27 Apr. 2020)

Hallo ist da jemand,la h


----------



## 37000 (12 Okt. 2020)

ARTE Concert: The Who


----------



## frontlinea (23 Nov. 2020)

Fu Manchu Live @ Hellfest 2019


----------



## frontlinea (14 Dez. 2020)

*I'm Sorry* Season 2


----------



## achim0081500 (14 Dez. 2020)

*Raumpatrouille - Die phantastischen Abenteuer des Raumschiffes Orion*

Folge 2: Planet Außer Kurs

:good:


----------



## Pagal_Srinath (15 Dez. 2020)

Seinfeld on primevideo.


----------



## Nafetso (29 März 2021)

How to sell drugs only, fast!


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

das leben der anderen


----------



## Ruffle99 (27 Apr. 2021)

Paul Panzer live! Invasion der Verrückten
{Wollt wissen ob das eine Reality Dolu über meine Firma ist ...}


----------



## bartmann (22 Mai 2021)

The 100. Eine überraschend gute Serie, die SciFi und Postapocalypse sensational verbindet.


----------



## Death Row (22 Mai 2021)

Wie immer samstags um diese Zeit: Simpsons!


----------



## Flaming Sword (27 Mai 2021)

bartmann schrieb:


> The 100. Eine überraschend gute Serie, die SciFi und Postapocalypse sensational verbindet.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das Ende zum Kopf schütteln.


----------



## crazychica (19 Juni 2021)

A really great comedy called Schitt's Creek.


----------



## frontlinea (4 Juli 2021)

Alex Wank (Pungent Stench) im Interview


----------



## Jaba_daba (24 Juli 2021)

Letzte Spur Berlin


----------



## chris85 (24 Juli 2021)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Ende zum Kopf schütteln.



Da muss ich zustimmen, das Ende ist nicht gerade der Brüller. Hätte man mehr draus machen können. Aber Clark und einige andere weibliche Charaktere sind/waren schon echte Hingucker. 

Zur Zeit ein wenig Olympia und warte auf zahlreiche Fortsetzungen auf Netflix und Prime Video.


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (16 Jan. 2022)

Animal Kingdom. I'm on Season 5. Good series.


----------



## DRDRE5 (17 Jan. 2022)

Training day


----------



## c0rN (9 Mai 2022)

"Preacher" - Staffel 1 auf Amazon Prime


----------



## c0rN (9 Mai 2022)

"Preacher" - Staffel 1 auf Amazon Prime


----------



## celebsfan80 (2 Juni 2022)

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard verdict


----------



## celebsfan80 (2 Juni 2022)

Law & Order: SVU rerun


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Juni 2022)

Muss zum Glück heute erst später arbeiten und sehe deshalb gerade Barbara Meier im schicken Outfit und Killerheels beim ZDF "Volle Kanne" giverose


----------



## Death Row (8 Juni 2022)

ZDFinfo "Ägypten von oben"


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

The Expanse auf Prime Video


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Stranger Things Staffel 4
Love, Death and Robots aktuelle Staffel


----------



## ginko (16 Juni 2022)

vikings letzte Staffel und dann:
sankkt maik letzte staffel
designated survivor
deutschland 89
expanse


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juni 2022)

DSWNWP, auch wenn ich Frau Schöneberger nicht leiden kann...


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juni 2022)

Formel 1 auf Sky


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juni 2022)

Homeland, Staffel 6


----------



## doomi (21 Juni 2022)

The Boys


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2022)

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit gucke ich tatsächlich "Taff"


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2022)

Otto - Der Außerfriesische

Legendär!


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Die Ringe der Macht


----------

